# The Walking Dead, Am I Alone?



## AprilT

I was just wondering, are any tv watchers out there looking forward to the upcoming season of TWD.  Most watchers don't need me to spell out the initials, but for others I'm talking about The Walking Dead.  

I've never liked this genre of tv or movies, but from the first time I wached the reruns of season one on netflix, I was hooked.  So now, I live and breath this show during the season it's on.  Well this and a few other shows, but none as much as this one.

I can't be the only on the site that loves this show, will I always have to go rehash what happened on the previous show over elsewhere with those half my age.  :sorrow::wiggle:


----------



## SeaBreeze

My husband is very much anticipating the new season of The Walking Dead.  It is a super popular show and I think it's a good one, but I never got into it myself.


----------



## AprilT

It's funny, even my Doctors and my physical therapist we sometimes will get sidetracked talking about the latest episode.  I had put off watching the show until just before season 3 was to begin and I watched season 1 and two in one week marathon style.  I honestly thought people were crazy and thought I'd never like the show, but I think you have to watch that first episode.  It's not about the gore, it's more about the survivors and how they learn to depend upon each other to make it through life.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hubby talks to his friend about it all the time, usually on the phone after the show.  He'll sometimes watch the Talking Dead, review of the show on TV.


----------



## AprilT

Yes, talking dead is a requirement most of the time, unless they have someone really annoying as a post guest.


----------



## oakapple

I'm told it's very well acted but I don't like zombie type things.Also looks scary, as does The Strain, so won't be watching that either!


----------



## AprilT

oakapple said:


> I'm told it's very well acted but I don't like zombie type things.Also looks scary, as does The Strain, so won't be watching that either!



Thanks Oakapple for the reply, I too am not into the zombie genre, it is the reason it took me so long to give this show a peak, I actually can't stand the genre in general, but, one look into the story that ensued and I was hooked because of the main characters and their trials and tribulations.  Just watching how the people manage to survive when there's no reason or rhyme to want to go on, I guess is what keeps me drawn into this show. I guess in a way, it was almost like I was living vicariously through them really just enjoying the sense of family and community they developed with each other throughout all of what's left in the caos.  I know that may sound silly, but, it gives me a sense of comfort watching them care about each other in the ways they do when everyone around them, the main core group that is.


----------



## zogburr

Yes, I never miss a show and have been waiting for it to return.   This series will consist of eight shows followed by the same number in the winter.   Just read that the show has been renewed for a season six.


----------



## AprilT

:woohoo1:Hi zogburr  Nice to see another WD fan.  I've got my treats all ready, going to get everything else set up to sit comfy and watch 3 TWD   :tv:  .  We've got last season's finale, this season premier and then TD.  My cell will be turn off for sure.  Am I obsessed, no, I don't think I am.  Maybe just a little.  

Anyway enough about what brings meaning to my life and back to you  glad to have you speak on the matter and I too had seen something about a season six for TWD.  I believe there are also going to be something akin to a spin off show but not technically a spin off according to the recognized definition they use.  I'm looking forward to that.  It would be great if the, not spin off show would air during the times the original conclude for a season. 

http://www.wetpaint.com/walking-dead/articles/2014-01-30-robert-kirkman-spin-off-isnt


----------



## oakapple

Well, maybe I should watch this series. I can get them all as box sets  from Sky. I am a bit of a wuss though with VERY scary things.


----------



## AprilT

If you do decide, it's a must to watch season one episode one to get the feel of the story, that is where it hooked me, it's about the main characters and their interactions that drew me, not the horror, not the zombies.  There are a lot of people like yourself that I was like who had no interest.  If you have netflix, you can watch from there or on Amazon as well, your local library probably carries it as well.  But remember start with season 1 episode 1.  

Most people when they start, they can't wait to get caught up.  Tomorrow starts season 5.  Woo hoo.


----------



## Butterfly

Just never got into the zombie thing.  I love creepy stuff like X-Files, but just never got into zombies.


----------



## AprilT

Butterfly said:


> Just never got into the zombie thing.  I love creepy stuff like X-Files, but just never got into zombies.



Never got into the zombie thing either nor most of the folks I talk with about the show, are they into zombies.  The walking dead is about the survivors and that who we focus on, there are some walkers thrown in for effect, but to me and many others the wakers, (not called zombies,) are secondary and the least of the focus of the story.  But, can't blame those that don't watch it for feeling that way, that's what I concluded till I became engrossed  into the story and I proceeded to fall in love with the characters.  Plus I can understand most people up in age not watching it, it's mostly watched by people under the age of 40, I was just hoping I'd find a few more people, on this site, who are as old as me into the show, because, it would be nice to share be able to share in the passion of the show with people my age and not just with the youngins I talk about it with regularly.  But not a big deal, I'm still able to have a decent enough conversation with the kiddies, though  at times I just want to shake them and turn them over my knees.   

Man this season did start out on the brutal side though, but there were several fantastic sentimental wonderful moments that made up for the ghastly parts.  What a great start to the season.  

Oh well, I can understand most people


----------



## LogicsHere

Have never watched this show.  No interest.


----------



## jujube

Woo-hoo!  So glad it started back up again.  I think it's dragging just a little, but I'm still addicted.


----------



## AprilT

YAY!  Another fan.  Really you think after all that mayhem that just took place in the first too episodes of season 5, it's dragging.  :what1:  LOL.  I wanted the Terminus theme to be over with, but, at the same time, I wanted that tainted meat line to play out a bit more, I wanted to see those crazies to suffer for what they did to Bob.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Are the Walking Dead fans here above this little fun quiz? http://www.quizzyn.com/question/do-you-remember-the-walking-dead-season-1/1.html


----------



## AprilT

I can barely remember keep up with character names, I sure as heck can't remember their real life names.  LOL  Did hubby take that quiz?  You have to be some kind of savant to remember those answers, those questions are from shows that aired five years ago.  Really, I get 100 percent from the Talking dead followup shows, but I'd get maybe 40% or less from that test

I didn't take it to the end, it seemed odd not having one question from even season 2-5.

OOPSIE, it says right on the thing, season one.  Duh me.

PS, Sea, thank you for thinking of us, sorry to be a pooper scooper, but, that's too far in the past for me to remember the very obscure details that quizz wanted answers too.  Most of the questions applied to charcaters that were killed off during that first or second season.


----------



## SeaBreeze

No, hubby won't come to the computer for such things...if I get him to do the color blind test before year's end, I'll be lucky, LOL.


----------



## tnthomas

Ah, I had hoped that there would be a TWD thread here.      As I mentioned somewhere else on the forum, I'm a _fresh convert_ after coming across the marathon recently aired on AMC.  As AprilT mentioned, watching the first episode is a naturally important prerequisite to following the story properly.     On youtube it looks like they can charge about $1.99 for back episodes  

 *EDIT*  Oh wait, I think I found a free site- nope, only shows first episode, is asking for registration and personal info, plus generating a lot of 'pop-ups'.    Oh well, no freebies here.


I'll check this out and be back later.


----------



## AprilT

Hi Thomas, glad to have you join in.  It is so true that one should see that first episode to get an understanding, it is what actually hooked me to the show seeing Rick's journey from the start.  The most reason episode, season 5 episode 10 was a much improvement over some of the previous episodes this season, I am so looking forward to Sunday episode 11 of season 5.  

here's the trailer for the next episode:

http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/sneak-peek-episode-511-the-walking-dead-the-distance


----------



## drifter

I've not watched the show but what I've read of it I thought I might like it. To be fair, i don't watch any TV show. My wife owns the control; I own the computer. She will on occasion allow me to watch something but I seldom do.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you for stopping in  Drifter, the show isn't popular with the folks here, guess I can understand that. I do have a very active group that I visit online who never stop with chatter about what's going on with the show, only a few my age and older over there who are addicted to the show as I am.   I just wish there were more people over here to talk with about some of my favorite shows.  When I like a show, I really like a show and this is one, I don't get tired of having recaps about.  

They always have marathons of the show at the beginning of the new season going back to the pilot show, the earlier shows were the best ones.  

I sort of developed the same addiction to Breaking Bad at one point, I didn't start watching either of these shows till they were in their 3rd seasons because, I was so against the idea of either one of them, completely didn't have any interest till I caught them on Netflix and watched them in full marathon mode, which really was a great way to catch up.


----------



## jujube

It's my favorite show since "Lost".


----------



## tnthomas

OK, I'm watching season 1 episode 1  now, Rick got out of the hospital and just got smacked in the face by a boy with a shovel.  The boy's dad is explaining the situation to Rick, about walkers and getting bit and such.   I have a bunch of episodes to watch!

BTW, right now I'm "casting" the episode from my laptop to my big screen TV, using a Chromecast device.   Very nifty, I love it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I plan to watch the series on Netflix, I watched 'Breaking Bad' from first to last, commercial free at my leisure.  My wife and I watched all 162 episodes last winter.  We would get our popcorn and settle in, usually watched 2 sometimes 3 in a night.  They would run about 40 minutes each. With the cable channels speeding up the episodes so they get more commercials in - see here - we will probably watch everything this way.


----------



## AprilT

YAY!  So glad to see some more of you have or may develop an interest.  Looking forward to hearing some of your views on past and or upcoming episodes.  

SOP, have you been watching the Breaking Bad spinoff Better Get Sal?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

AprilT said:


> SOP, have you been watching the Breaking Bad spinoff Better Get Sal?


Not yet too busy catching up on my 50th time through all the lame reality shows and 'Ancient Aliens'.  SIL says it greats probably wait until a full season gets on NF.


----------



## AprilT

It's pretty decent and already has a couple of cast members from BB on there.  I'm enjoying it, but, I agree, much better to watch a full season if you can do it that way without commercial and so forth.


----------



## jujube

Has anyone here read "World War Z" by Max Brooks?  If you like The Walking Dead, you'll probably enjoy the book.   They also have it out on CD, with some really good actors doing the reading.   The movie based on it was OK, but *just* OK.....different focus.


----------



## AprilT

jujube said:


> Has anyone here read "World War Z" by Max Brooks?  If you like The Walking Dead, you'll probably enjoy the book.   They also have it out on CD, with some really good actors doing the reading.   The movie based on it was OK, but *just* OK.....different focus.



Jujube, I'm not really a fan of doomsday, and especially zombie fair, perse, it was just something about the people and their struggles and determination within this story in TWD, that drew me in, I would love the show if they never show another walker till the end.  I did see World War Z, only went because of Brad Pitt and found him too distracting to really even get into the movie or buy him in the character, because he was just too darn gorgeous.  This genre really just isn't my thing.  I even tried reading a book on a variety of stories based in similar themes authored by people that had some connection to TWD series and I just couldn't get into it.  The webisodes stories on youtube are good though.


----------



## tnthomas

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I plan to watch the series on Netflix, I watched 'Breaking Bad' from first to last, commercial free at my leisure.



I've never used Netflix but can I see it happening in the near future.     Just recently AMC ran a daylong string of BB episodes, so I put aside my reluctance to watch what I see as glorifying the meth production and sales. Maybe more exposure to BB will "set the hook" for me...


----------



## jujube

http://www.openculture.com/2015/02/77-exercises-a-workout-video-for-fans-of-the-talking-heads.html


----------



## tnthomas

O.K., I watched Sunday night's TWD("The Distance") and now we know "who's Aaron?" and that the group arrives at the gate of the Alexandria Safe-Zone.  Now, is it my imagination, or is(are?) _things_ warming up between Rick and Michonne?   
 Your thoughts: 
How long is this  Alexandria Safe-Zone thing going to last?  I hope it doesn't turn into another Terminus.
Which characters(if any) are going to....get bit....in the remainder of season 5?
...there was something else I was going to bring up, but I had a _"senior moment"._


----------



## AprilT

It was one of the better episodes this season that's for sure.  I don't see anything happening between Rick and Michonne at this stage, there was a time, there seemed to be a little spark and yes even on last night's episode, there was a moment, but, no, I'm not feeling it with those two.

Alexandria, is quite questionable, is it really a safe zone, maybe maybe not, I hope so.  There could be any reason they wanted Rick's group to join up with them.  Are they the good guys fighting off the bad or just the opposite.  Like I said, I so want to believe Aaron's group are up to good, but, even Michonne after all she said about taking a chance, she's not 100% either just yet.  I'm afraid, it's killing me to find out and I may have to go see if I can find some spoilers or look for some details about Aarons group from the comics.  I don't know if I can stomach another surprise attack on the group from within.

I hope they spare anyone from getting bit for a while, I'm done with them losing people in the group.


----------



## jujube

I think the group is getting tired of Rick's we're-going-to-do-this-on-our-own-if-it-kills-us attitude.  I have to wonder if Rick is afraid he won't be in charge any longer if they join up with another group.   And, yes, it did seem like there was a tiny little bit of "warmth" between Rick and Michonne.  She sure hasn't given anyone else that *look*.   And, my first thought when what's-his-name showed up and said "I have good news" (or something to that effect) was "Ding-dong, the people from the big church around the corner have come to see if you've found your personal savior.


----------



## AprilT

I agree Jujube, I think the group and most everyone else is getting tired of his over the edge way of dealing now, but, at the same time it's a little understandable where's he's coming from after Terminus and that other rouge group just before and lets not leave out the gov.  He wants to keep his people safe, he's lost trust and has a bit of a trigger finger, he's still sort of shell shocked, he's hasn't always been the most stable person in the group, remember when he lost his wife.  I certainly wouldn't have been as trusting as the rest of the group was, but, Rick kind of went overboard.  

They all needed to be somewhere in between in their thinking and proceed with some caution, though Michonne did come to her senses at not the best timing though.  After someone tried to eat me, I think I'd be a whole heck of lot more careful with how quickly I trust new comeings.   

Not to do with Aaron so much and I won't share, but, I did look at something in the comics, sorry I did, I will try to refrain from doing that again.  As of now, I'm hoping to erase what I read on the comic book site; it's good that they don't follow the comics exactly.


----------



## tnthomas

After doing some research, I think that the _spark_ evident between Rick and Michonne was, as mentioned here a "mom and dad dynamic".  Geez, I'm so shamefully nosy! 
  Anyway,  Michonne's  loss of her child- Andre, coupled with Rick's having recently<?>  gotten custody of Judith certainly accounts for the some of the direction in their friendship.  

I really have to keep a keen eye on TWD sources, as some refer to the comic book version and some to the TV series; playing 'catch-up' across five seasons, with so many characters and plot complexities is a daunting task.      Keeps me from spending money tho'.


----------



## AprilT

Thomas, good link, I enjoyed reading that, it pretty much syncs with much of what I felt.  I don't read the comic, this was the first time, I went over to the comic site to see what the future could possibly hold.  The show doesn't go exactly according to the comic, they have also switched up certain characters and who dies and when they die in the tv series, but, being sick of all the crazies I just didn't want to be shocked with who this group turns out to be.  What I did kind of find out about the future may not come to pass, but, I'm not going to be checking back at the comic site again, it's too upsetting reading what might or might not happen to certain favorite characters.  I'll just wait to see what happens via the TV show, less stress that way.  LOL.


----------



## tnthomas

Yes, sticking with one version- the TV series, will do my sanity much good as well.  In searching for more information sometimes getting too much information is counter-productive, and just....


----------



## tnthomas

It may seem " over the top" but I just had to check, and sure enough there are TWD apps available for both Android and Apple iPhones:

http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead/mobile

I have the Apple version on this iPad mini. 

PS. App also available for Kindle too!


----------



## AprilT

Thomas, that's pushing it.  LOL, I love the show, but, I don't need their app, now a T-shirt, a mug, a calendar, maybe some pots and pans, etc.  :laugh:  

3 more days.  I can't wait, though I have to.


----------



## tnthomas

Well, my testing of the TWD app was rather short lived, had some annoying quirks, and seemed to be a vehicle for selling TWD swag, and some kind of zombie photo sharing.  I deleted it.

 LOL I'd be kicked out of the house if bought stuff like that.     Maybe could get away with a mug...


----------



## AprilT

LOL!  Cain't say I would blame your SO.  I shall tell the truth, I once did look into the apps a while back to see what my  pic would morph into as a walker.  But, I wasn't able to get it to work or there was some charge or something and I said forgetaboutit.


----------



## AprilT

Enjoy the rest of your evening, almost midnight here, need to get ready for my final resting spot for the evening.    Always fun chatting about the show, so appreciate having another fan to talk about it with here.

Good night.


----------



## tnthomas

It's 9 PM here in CA,  afraid of turning into a pumpkin, so I'm hit tin' the sack too.  Good night!


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> I was just wondering, are any tv watchers out there looking forward to the upcoming season of TWD.  Most watchers don't need me to spell out the initials, but for others I'm talking about The Walking Dead.
> 
> I've never liked this genre of tv or movies, but from the first time I wached the reruns of season one on netflix, I was hooked.  So now, I live and breath this show during the season it's on.  Well this and a few other shows, but none as much as this one.
> 
> I can't be the only on the site that loves this show, will I always have to go rehash what happened on the previous show over elsewhere with those half my age.  :sorrow::wiggle:



I may be hooking up my Netflix again April, and if I watch a show, that is any good at all, I do get hooked.  I have about 5 hobbies right now, and I haven't watched tv for a long time, and my Netflix ended about a year ago, or I ended it I mean.

Shoot, if you enjoy something, I say "far out".  It seems so hard to find good movies or tv shows we like  I was thinking of trying to watch that Sons of Anarchy after I saw them all interviewed.  Geesh, I honestly wanted to see more of that good-looking Jax butt!!  You go girl!


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> Jujube, I'm not really a fan of doomsday, and especially zombie fair, perse, it was just something about the people and their struggles and determination within this story in TWD, that drew me in, I would love the show if they never show another walker till the end.  I did see World War Z, only went because of Brad Pitt and found him too distracting to really even get into the movie or buy him in the character, because he was just too darn gorgeous.  This genre really just isn't my thing.  I even tried reading a book on a variety of stories based in similar themes authored by people that had some connection to TWD series and I just couldn't get into it.  The webisodes stories on youtube are good though.



By the way, I LOVED the movies where Brad Pitt had to leave his family and go figure out how to stop all the vampires, and I'm not a fan of vampire flics, but that was way good!!


----------



## tnthomas

I'll be watching episode 12 "Remember" in a few minutes, was just killing time browsing Netflicks...looks like I can watch TWD through season 4; I've watched most of season 5 so  oh, the show started gotta go!


----------



## AprilT

LOL!  Well enjoy, it was a good episode.


----------



## Ralphy1

Why bother when The House of Cards, season 3, is now available on Netflix?


----------



## tnthomas

Well, "yay"- everyone got a shower and cleaned up!   Well, except for Daryl...not surprised really.   Everyone seems to be a bit in disbelief, like their new found paradise is too-good-to-be-true. A valid instinct, turned out to be some friction with the locals, notably Deanna’s arrogant son, Aidan.  

...waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## AprilT

That was great that everyone got cleaned up, and yes, no suprise Daryl is having some adjustment issues, but I wasn't expecting it to be that bad with the possum and no shower at all.  But that was really funny, when he shot the possum and announced he brought dinner.   

As soon as I heard the name Aidan, I knew there was going to be an issue.  It was great when Glen knocked him on his backside, but, he's going to be a big problem, so is that woman that cut Rick's hair and her hubby.  I like how the show sort of has come full circle, the way it's going now is almost like the earlier days of the show and I'm really liking it better than some of the other episodes in season 4 and earlier 5.

I'm glad you are enjoying it as well.


----------



## tnthomas

I missed the part where Daryl shot the possum, but did see him dressing it out on the porch(on the nearly new, nicely painted porch).      About that woman that cut Rick's hair, there is a speculative article that speaks of a plot convergence with the comic series.  Warning: this article contains SPOILERS.   I didn't understand what the purpose was for the girl, Enid for climbing over the perimeter fence.    But Yea, Glen took care of business when he punched Aidan(17.3 million people cheered).


----------



## jujube

Paradise found......but all that glitters is not gold.  Obviously the Stepford Wives (and husbands, and kids) survived the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> I missed the part where Daryl shot the possum, but did see him dressing it out on the porch(on the nearly new, nicely painted porch).      About that woman that cut Rick's hair, there is a speculative article that speaks of a plot convergence with the comic series.  Warning: this article contains SPOILERS.   I didn't understand what the purpose was for the girl, Enid for climbing over the perimeter fence.    But Yea, Glen took care of business when he punched Aidan(17.3 million people cheered).  View attachment 15210



Thanks for all that tempting information, but, I'm staying away from reading the comic versions, especially since a lot of it I found quite depressing and thankfully, often, things don't quite happen the same. But just in case, I don't want to know too much about who is possibly going to die.  Deanna's character was supposed to be a man, some characters that died earlier were still supposed to be on the series now and others stayed longer than they were supposed to.  

I did click your link, but, I just don't want to know, so, quickly stopped reading.  I can pretty much figure out what's coming from some of the ques the characters are giving off, I already know the place isn't going to pan out and I know that woman who cut Ricks hair is going to be trouble, if I didn't mention it here, I did on another site and I'm not happy about it at all, but, what can I do, unless I kidnap the writers and make them change some stories to turn out how I'd like them to go.  LOL!


----------



## tnthomas

It's hard to keep away from all the sources out there, if looking for 'a little' information turns into 'a lot'.  I'll just stick to The_Walking_Dead_(TV_Series), which looks to have the webisodes as well.

I just heard on the evening news that downtown Grantville, Georgia is *for sale* on ebay(link) for just $680,000 "buy-it-now".  Grantville being a TWD film shoot venue is bound to become a vacation/tourist site for TWD fans.  O K...


----------



## AprilT

Yes, I've been hearing about the town being up for sale, that money could be made back in no time by the right buyers.  I was thinking of all the fun things I would do with the town.  There must be a good reason it's selling at that price and hasn't gone as yet.  Likely that's just what they're asking as an opening bid, maybe.


----------



## jujube

Forks, Washington became quite the tourist destination after the Twilight series came out.   I imagine Grantville will attract the fans, too.


----------



## tnthomas

Catching up some more, watching Cherokee Rose(S 2, E 4); a lot happened.  I need to get off the couch and get to town...well, maybe one more episode.  

Edit: Dale, a really perceptive and supportive guy, I don't want to know when his time comes...


----------



## AprilT

Well, you know Dale has to go sometime, you don't see him around this season.  Be prepared for some of our people in the show to meet some horrific deaths along the way.  There will be tears shed if you continue to watch this show, but at the same time it's still important to see many still keep moving forward with some hope in their hearts and minds however daunting it with be for them most of the time.

I just love this show.  I get a little misty eyed thinking of all the characters that aren't on the show anymore. Sniff, sniff, sniffle.


----------



## tnthomas

I thought that Shane was going to kill Dale, when he was hiding weapons in the woods. I just finished episode 7 of season 2, the group just finished killing the walkers in Hershel's barn, one of which was Sophia(Carol's daughter); that got to me.

Edit- yes, I'm sure there are many  beloved characters lost over the seasons, the ones I know of are Andrea, Lori, Shane, T dog, Dale, Herchel, Tyreese, Beth...


----------



## AprilT

One of those deaths nearly had me stop watching the show, that death was so upsetting when and how it happened, but, it's a long ways off.

Oh and yes, Sophia, that was very sad, but you haven't seen the worse that's yet to come and I'm not just talking about what I mentioned above.


----------



## tnthomas

I want to ask, but I'll understand if you don't care to go into it...

Wow, had TWD day, wind was blowing so I couldn't spray weed killer.    I finished season two, Dale had his last appearance in episode 11(walker incident);  Shane completely looses it in episode 12,  Rick and Shane have a final show  down, Shane's gone. Carl finishes up when Shane reanimates.  Episode13-  Greene farm overrun.   Jimmy gets bit.   Patricia dies.  Andrea gets  saved by Michonne, who shows up with two walkers in tow.   The  prison is just over the hill.


----------



## AprilT

If you really want spoilers from those previous seasons, just ask, but, are you sure, are you really sure you want to know?  Then again maybe it won't be so devastating if you know now.  I just don't want to spoil the experience for you, but ask and I'll tell you what you want to know.

I might even be able to find you a clip of any of the particular deaths you are interested in, they usually have the clips on youtube.


----------



## tnthomas

O.K., thanks.


----------



## AprilT

OK, you'll wait and wait OK, you want the clip?  LOL


----------



## tnthomas

I actually was curious about which of the character's deaths that made you feel like not continuing to watch the series.  That's just me being overly nosy, sorry.

Ha! I just watched a Z nation episode, someone on another forum's TWD thread described ZN as a 'rip-off' of TWD; I think that Z nation is way too corny to be trying to imitate TWD.


----------



## AprilT

Oh, Hershel's death was the one that had me so turned upside inside out when it happened.   

I've heard things like that about Z nation; some other people seem to really like it.  I've never watched ZN.


----------



## tnthomas

Hershel's death was the first death of a main character that I knew, and caught me completely off guard.  I couldn't believe that they(the script writers) would do such a thing...of course this is high drama, and not the ordinary weekly TV one hour storyline.


----------



## AprilT

It might have had a bigger impact for you had you been watching the show from when he maid his first appearance up till that time, it was just so brutal and heat wrenching and at such a high climatic time in the series.  I can't watch that scene over ever, I either leave the room or turn the channel when I rewatch that season's episode.  There have been one or two other times I've had the, this is enough feeling, but Heshel's scene, was a different kind of disappointment.


----------



## tnthomas

I've been hearing about a 'spinoff' of the TWD series, wouldn't be the same, but nevertheless, I'll give it a shot.  http://screenrant.com/walking-dead-tv-show-spinoff-setting-california/

A smart move using L.A. as the venue, will save production costs as there are plenty of native walkers there!


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> I've been hearing about a 'spinoff' of the TWD series, wouldn't be the same, but nevertheless, I'll give it a shot.  http://screenrant.com/walking-dead-tv-show-spinoff-setting-california/
> 
> A smart move using L.A. as the venue, will save production costs as *there are plenty of native walkers there!*



:lofl:

Yes, I've been hearing lots of talk about the spin off for a good year or so now, they put out a list of some of the characters last year, but not much else, I read your thread to see what other advances have come about.  Thanks for providing it.


----------



## tnthomas

It was mentioned in the spin-off article that there might be some cameo appearences by the TWD cast.  Looks like some are getting their "L.A. look" on:



Looks like Daryl is either stuck 'in character' or that's just how he rolls, in real life.


----------



## AprilT

I've seen them done up, there's a spread Daryl did for a magazine, it was really hot.  I'm not really into the guys on the show, but, I know a lot of women are crazy for Rick and Daryl, they just never appealed to me in that way, but they do clean up nicely.   or and the women are ok I guess.  LOL



Here's some links I found contained in the one page with a little interesting reading about the upcoming spinoff. 

http://www.projectcasting.com/tag/the-walking-dead-spinoff/


----------



## Temperance

AprilT said:


> I've seen them done up, there's a spread Daryl did for a magazine, it was really hot.  I'm not really into the guys on the show, but, I know a lot of women are crazy for Rick and Daryl, they just never appealed to me in that way, but they do clean up nicely.   or and the women are ok I guess.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some links I found contained in the one page with a little interesting reading about the upcoming spinoff.
> 
> http://www.projectcasting.com/tag/the-walking-dead-spinoff/



You can count me in for one who is crazy for Daryl and Rick.  Seriously, like most of the characters.  Oh my gosh, felt very much the way you did when Herschel came to his end.  Shocked, I was.  It was horrible.  Recall sitting there in disbelief.  
Looking forward to tomorrows episode.
Again, thank you.


----------



## AprilT

Hi Temperance, so glad you joined us here, My age group WD followers are some of my favorite people to chat with.  

Yes, that Herschel death scene, just had me sitting in a stupor for a bit, I was so ticked off at everyone involved with writing that scene, it was such a devastating way to see such a loving character go to their death.  He represented everything that was good, of course the Gov represented the opposite and you knew he wasn't going to let the scene end without bloodshed, but, that was just so over the top wrong in so many ways I couldn't stomach in the moment.  

I know some people watch the show for the blood and gore, but, for me the main characters, just represent, what it means to go on when it feels like all hope is lost and you must find a way through those feelings to continue on for whatever reason gets you through it.  Watching these people not give up, just shows what the human spirit is capable of even in the face of hopelessness and so much more.  

I know this isn't real life and is the mind Kirkland, but, I sure would hate to see the depravity of some people if there were some sort of apocalypse, I know some would be as bad if not worse than the characters Rick and his people have had to deal with.  

So question, show fans, who do you think most resembles what you believe your post start apocalyptic character would be like?

There are two characters for me at two different time periods in my life:

1. Beth when I was younger, she was who I most related to throughout the show, I understood her and was a lot like her when I was a young girl  in how I believed in and treated everyone. 

2. Michonne, (minus katana and fighting skills,) in my older years for a lot of reasons I won't get into at the moment.  I look people over just as she does keep my ear to the pavement.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> So question, show fans, who do you think most resembles what you believe your post apocalyptic character would be like?
> 
> There are two characters for me at two different time periods in my life:
> 
> 1. Beth when I was younger, she was who I most related to throughout the show, I understood her and was a lot like her when I was a young girl  in how I believed in and treated everyone.
> 
> 2. Michonne, (minus katana and fighting skills,) in my older years for a lot of reasons I won't get into at the moment.  I look people over just as she does keep my ear to the pavement.



Great question April, while watching the characters deal with the situations they encounter, a myriad of thoughts, feelings and images run through the mind.  Many questions come up, like "how did he/she feel when...", how did he/she have to courage to...", and so on.     

Anyway,  in some facets of my life I have to be the Alpha male, in other situations I find myself functioning as a follower, a good soldier, a part of the support system for a group.   And, at some times [mostly in my earlier years ] I'd find myself and the uncertain, less confident type.

I've not been as dynamic as Hershel, nor as wise as Dale, but I feel comfortable characterizing myself as being a conglomerate of:

Rick, T-Dog and Glenn.


----------



## AprilT

Thanks, Thomas, this is a part of what I like about the show, it does bring up a lot of thoughts, questions and feelings as some of us watch the show.  I know I learned quite a bit about people from the venom some spilled about the Beth character.


----------



## Shalimar

I think I relate to michonne the most, not for her fighting skills, but sheer toughness and adaptability. I suspect underneath that tough exterior, hides a considerable amount of humanity. Can hardly wait for the next episode.


----------



## ronaldj

I think I think like Rick, move like Glen, look like Daryl...but in reality am most like Dale


----------



## ronaldj

so two guys walk into a bar.......Rick shots them


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> I think I relate to michonne the most, not for her fighting skills, but sheer toughness and adaptability. I suspect underneath that tough exterior, hides a considerable amount of humanity. Can hardly wait for the next episode.



Yes, I agree with your assessment of Michonne partly why I relate with her character as well, I understand that about her. You know she has a vulnerability, but she shields it for good reason.

Thanks everyone for participating, I'm enjoying reading your answers, hope your having as much fun with this too.


----------



## tnthomas

...continuing to catch up- am in S3 E 4,  Michone and Andrea are planning to leave Woodbury.  Meanwhile at the prison the two remaining inmates were led to the gate with some provisions.  Somehow a gate was left open and the place got overrun with walkers...T-Dog got bit bad!  Something that Rick had said earlier gave me the impression that T-Dog's time was coming.

Edit. Uh oh, Andrea is having a drink with the 'goveranor', ya know what that means...

...looks like Lori is going to have the baby, 15 minutes left in E 4.

Edit2-  Sweet Jesus, I didn't see what happens next coming...a life ends, one begins.


----------



## AprilT

Thomas, so exciting to hear your excitement of what's going on from past episodes.    So much I forgot when it occurred in what season.  Just don't recount when it gets to the Heschel storyline please.   But happy to live vicariously through your exciting recaps of some of what your seeing now.


----------



## tnthomas

I'm going to finish up S3 E6 and 'decompress' so's I'll be ready to shift gears and focus on tonight's latest episode.


----------



## AprilT

YAY!  Tonight's episode will be on soon, I'll will watch last weeks episode just before though as a refresher.  In my time zone last weeks epi will be on in about 20 minutes


----------



## tnthomas

So, episode 513- seemingly an uneventful one, but things are going on.     Let's see, Rick gives that gal(Jesse?) a quick, awkward smooch...was it an "air kiss" or?    Sasha has a ptsd moment...maybe more than just a moment.  Carol steals some guns, gets caught by a  young boy...uses some creative _mind-bind_ strategy to make the boy wish he'd not been born.    A walker with a "W" on its forehead...?


----------



## jujube

Holy Toledo, I'm pretty sure I don't want any of Carol's cookies....


----------



## AprilT

This was my assessment of last night's show

Deanna seemed a little off in this episode if you aske me, like, this little utopia, I've built in my mind is going to work, no matter what other reality exist outside those walls; almost like she's holding on to her idea for dear life. I'm probably reading too much into it, she just seemed a little desperate suppressing her own fears. 

Though Sasha, shows signs of PTSD, I was with her when said to that woman something about, that's all you are worried about, as if all is right with the world, I get trying to live a normal life, but, you can't expect these new people to integrate so swiftly as if all they've been doing is out on camping adventures with least of their worries being a home cooked meal and cocktail hours. Have the decency to read the womans face and she's not comfortable. 

Daryl and Aaron, sitting in a tree. Honestly, with all the rumors that had been stirring lately, I almost expected those two to kiss.  But good Daryl finally took a shower or at the very least wiped down.

Carole is a hoot, scary for sure, but a bit comical at the same time. She truly may be the one to fear most, Rick right at her shirt tails. 

Speaking of Rick, he better get a grip and take a cold one. I do think he sensed there were some problems between Jessie and Hubby, she also made it clear that something was amiss by some of what she said during their conversation, things weren't always, better before, she said it more than once. Plus hubby gives off a bad vibe that's not hard to miss. Jess almost seems a little frightened of hubby or that could be a ploy. I don't know just yet.

Where's the preacher, did he get eaten and they just didn't show that part as they've not been able to fit everything in between all the commercials and thought maybe none would miss his absence. 






Good episode, the place is indeed creepy and we all are just waiting for the next shoe to drop, just like some of Rick's crew are. We know it's coming and even we aren't sitting comfortably. I'm just afraid of who how many we are going to be losing and how it will all go down.

I gave more thought to Jesse and hubby:

I also wonder if Jesse is the one that needs to be watched and maybe the hubby isn't really the bad one.


----------



## Shalimar

I am beginning to wonder if this community is really as it seems, or if there are dangerous undercurrents--aren't there always? This show increases one's paranoia, for sure. Got any trust issues, anyone? About those cookies, Jujube, I'm with you.


----------



## AprilT

I didn't need this show to develop trust issues.  LOL.


----------



## tnthomas

Shalimar said:


> This show increases one's paranoia, for sure. Got any trust issues, anyone? About those cookies, Jujube, I'm with you.



I was actually seeing walkers everywhere, before I got bit' by this show...

More to add, but I got to get off this iPad.


----------



## Shalimar

I don't trust either of you! What is that noise? Where is my giant sword?


----------



## tnthomas

Shalimar said:


> I don't trust either of you! What is that noise? Where is my giant sword?



It's in Michonne's hands, or maybe hanging over the fireplace mantel, in semi-retirement. I've wondered how a young gal like Michonne had become a Katana expert, the Katana is used in several martial arts disciplines:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katana#Usage_in_martial_arts
So, I'm guessing she took up one of the disciplines while attending a local college or university.

...continuing my catching up:  S3, E7,E8,E9- too much has happened to detail...Michonne leads The Group to Woodbury, they're still unsure about her;  they tear up Woodbury and rescue Glenn&Maggie and also Daryl who, reunited with Merle, run off together somewhere...?     Meanwhile, Tyreese and Sasha & others arrive at the prison.  Tyreese & Co. meet Rick, Michonne's got a concussion, sleeping off the last couple days.  Hershel counsels Rick about "giving people a chance"...regarding his insistence that Tyreese & Co leave.   Rick has [yet]another hallucination of a tall woman in a white dress- maybe Lori?  Yep, it's Lori(watching right now).  I was going to make a snide comment about Rick's _hallucinations_, but with all everyone has been though- I'm surprised that everyone's not stark raving mad...like Philip(the governor).


----------



## AprilT

Don't get me started on Rick and that period where he was going though all that mess, I was so though with him, I found him a bit comical during that time, he reminded me of Charlie, a character from "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia."


----------



## AprilT

And  now one more funny, the first one used to crack me up, you have to connect it with the title of the video. I've watched that one several times before his transformation.  The transformation video is a great watch, a must see.

To get this video, you have to imagine Rick just being told Carl is gay and how Rick used to be over the top emotional in a lot of his episodes in the early days.  It's not ha, ha, Carl's gay, which by the way, this is just a parody and not what the real scene in the show was about.  This is the over the top old Rick antics that makes this funny.  







The following not a parody just a view of Rick's journey


----------



## tnthomas

I'm not familiar with Charely and  the "It's Always Sunny in Philly" show but the videos sure parallel Rick's mental state and behavior pretty closely.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> I'm not familiar with Charely and  the "It's Always Sunny in Philly" show but the videos sure parallel Rick's mental state and behavior pretty closely.



Charley from that Philly show was the first thought that came to my mind every time I saw Rick freak out.  You probably don't want to be familiar with that show, it's quite crude, used to be over the top funny, but they got a little carried away in the later season, though I'd still get to chuckling if I were to tune in for a minute.  I'm not even sure its still on the air or just in repeats now somewhere on cable or.


----------



## tnthomas

I've come across the "sunny in Philly" show on DirecTV, thought it might be good since it has Danny DeVito, but after a couple minutes the show wasn't delivering what I thought was funny.  Two minutes- that's all I give a sitcom before I give it either a thumbs up or thumbs down.  

...I'm moving along with season 3, just polished off episode 12("Clear"), where Rick, Michonne and Carl go to search for weapons in Rick's hometown.   There's still some doubt and friction Between Rick & Carl, and Michonne.   They Encounter Morgan, the guy that saved Rick in the beginning of the series.  Morgan has gone insane, and refuses Rick's invite to join them at the prison.    Michonne helps Carl retrieve a photo of he and his parents, and some baby stuff for Judith.      As they head 'home' there's some "warm & fuzzy" looks exchanged between Rick and Michonne.   My imagination? Maybe, but there are a bunch of fans(that have *no life*) that spend much effort analyzing and posting about every bit of subtle nuance that they detect...or think that they detect, in the TWD series.  See this link. 




Spoiler


----------



## AprilT

Thomas, it's not your imagination, back during that time there was a bit of a spark coming off between them, but, the writers didn't pursue that everyone noticed it.  Not sure why they did that and then went in a different direction with it altogether, but, yes it was there back at that time, not so much any more.  I think back then we all would have been all for it, but, that fire seems long gone now.

The scene with Michonne and Carl on the tracks, it was more like those two were sister and brother and Rick was the Dad.


----------



## tnthomas

Well, those lighthearted moments are gone for now...S3, E 14,15... The gov'na wants Rick to turn over Michone, to avoid war, Rick's considering it. Merle does not want hat, strange how alliances shift.   Watching right now- Merle kidnaps Michonne, is taking her to Woodbury, she says the right things to get Merle thinking, Merle lets her go, assaults Woodbury, gov'na kills Merle.    Glenn proposes marriage to Maggie.  Whew!


----------



## AprilT

Merle was something else, but, I felt sad when he died, deep down, he wasn't as wretched as many others, he had a heart, was a product of his environment, not a natural born monster.  Funny, I had an uncle named Merle, he was a mean son of a gun, but, only in the fact that he was very strict and wasn't the cuddly kind of uncle we would have liked him to be, we hated when he baby sat, no, mis stepping around him.


----------



## Shalimar

AprilT, loved the parody! We have the same sense of humour.lol.


----------



## AprilT

Very cool Shalimar and you're a redhead, seems full circle for me, there was young red head girl (sort of my protector,) I have very fond memories of from childhood and I've also always like mermaids as well.   

I've both of the first two videos a few times now and the transformation, just brings a tear to my eye everytime, I think it's just sums up so much of everything they went through up to that time.  It makes me sad to think, Rick may not be there till the end, not saying the will come to pass, but, you know how this show is they love their shock value, no matter the how much we believe the story relies on a particular character's presence.  I'm just hoping They spare Rick till the end of the series.


----------



## tnthomas

I would be appalled if the any of the current main character's in the group met their end, but like you said April, that's "how this show is".   I just watched S4 E1 and 2, and already some newcomers(from Woodbury) have passed: Tyreese's girlfriend Karen, and a boy that Beth was close to.  I have deja vu with S4 E2, it wasn't in the mid-season recap, and I had(or thought I had) watched it prior to signing up with Netflix.


----------



## AprilT

Thomas, that is why I refuse to read the comics, I don't even want to see them hint and what little I did see, upset me, so, no more trying to be in the early know.


----------



## tnthomas

Yes, now you too can bake cookies with Carol's recipe:  http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/03/11/now-you-can-bake-carols-cookies-from-the-walking-dead

...for that special _gonna tell on you kid_ that busted you stealing guns.


----------



## tnthomas

tnthomas said:


> I have deja vu with S4 E2, it wasn't in the mid-season recap, and I had(or thought I had) watched it prior to signing up with Netflix.   View attachment 15716



I think I know what happened, I must have initially watched several season 4 episodes right after I got Netflix. Then, I apparently decided to  just start at S1 E1 and go forward.  And then forgot that I had done it that way .   Oooh, sometimes I scare myself.


----------



## tnthomas

Well rats, I finished catching up on all the back episodes,  only 3 more episodes left in season 5....I'm not seeing a start date for season 6.   

  I might have to "subsist"  on Z Nation episodes I haven't yet seen, on Netflix.


----------



## AprilT

The next season won't start back up till the fall, so you'll have a nice long wait, to our dismay.


----------



## tnthomas

Maybe the season 5 episodes will show up on Netflix...?  I think that there are several I missed.


----------



## AprilT

Danger, danger, walking dead approaching.  Heading off to watch last weeks's epi just before the new one on the AMC channel.  Then TTD, so have fun I'm off for 3-4 ours to be a dead head.


----------



## tnthomas

I have AMC marked for 8 P.M. Pacific Daylight Savings Time.   Dead heads have more fun!


----------



## tnthomas

Well Gabriel(the minister) pretty much has The Group pegged as dangerous and  not trust-worthy.  The parts run at the warehouse went badly.  Aiden(Deanna's son) is killed, Noah dies as well.   Tara injured.    Strangely, did not see Daryl, Sasha or Michonne at all, in this episode.


----------



## AprilT

The showed Daryl riding off on the motorcycle, probably hunting wabbits.

Well, we kind of knew, Gabriel would end up doing something stupid, I'm just glad Maggie heard the conversation.  Deanna, probably would have, to some degree dismissed him, but, she's feeling her power structured threatened and on top of that when she finds out about her son's death, her thoughts may become even more clouded.  The chits about to hit the fan.

I think Carol is on her last leg, she has crossed a line telling Rick to commit murder, that was rather manipulative, there still needs to be a more civil manner in which things are conducted prior than just pulling the trigger at every turn, even if that just means giving the guy some sort of due justice, his day in court so to speak.  Rick asking her you know this for a fact how, was a good thing.  She seems to really be one that may not be redeemable at this point, when they say you can't come back, her face would be on that poster.

Deanna is a politician first, and she wants to be the one in charge, she's starting to see how smart and in control, Rick's team are and she is feeling there's a possibility, they may over rule her authority and take over what she planned as her utopia, her kingdom where she would rule, she planned to sit at the helm of that throne.  Sometimes people like that will let what they built be destroyed rather then turn it over to someone else.

It's going to be one heck of a season finale, I can't wait for these last two episodes, I so hope Rick keeps a steady head and doesn't let his emotions lead him in the wrong direction or let Carol's crazy influence him too much.


----------



## Shalimar

I am interested to see whether or not Carol is right about the supposed beatings. Something is off about the doctor's oily attempts to befriend Rick. I think he may very well hate him and be jealous of the attraction between Rick and his wife.I think you are so right about Deanna . I don't understand why the little boy,(can't remember his name), is not afraid of Carol. Could his life at home be so terrible that even she appears potentially kind? Or does he sense something about her we do not? It is so exciting!


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> I am interested to see whether or not Carol is right about the supposed beatings. Something is off about the doctor's oily attempts to befriend Rick. I think he may very well hate him and be jealous of the attraction between Rick and his wife.I think you are so right about Deanna . I don't understand why the little boy,(can't remember his name), is not afraid of Carol. Could his life at home be so terrible that even she appears potentially kind? Or does he sense something about her we do not? It is so exciting!



 I agree something is off.


----------



## tnthomas

Shalimar said:


> Something is off about the doctor's oily attempts to befriend Rick. I think he may very well hate him and be jealous of the attraction between Rick and his wife.



Yes, he has certainly noticed what is going on(or what "might" be); he's* sizing-up* Rick, as a man and as a potential adversary.


----------



## AprilT

Thomas, I shared this with a couple of people, wanted to share it with you, this went on in my neighborhood a couple of blocks from me, right under my nose.  I'm kind of ticked I didn't even know, as I missed out.  It happened back in 2011, they must have been very quite, cause I didn't hear a peep, but then again, you can't really hear what goes on over there from my place to the pubs except for the tiki place up across the street and one other place.  Anyway, I better be informed next time they do this crazy thing if I'm still living in the area.  , I want to see it in action.


----------



## Shalimar

Oh, what fun, April. We have a zombie walk here, down the main street every Hallowe'en. Joined in last year, I never looked better! Snicker.


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> Oh, what fun, April. We have a zombie walk here, down the main street every Hallowe'en. Joined in last year, I never looked better! Snicker.



We have happenings all over town, I usually attend the huge block party one we have downtown, start off at the club and then go outside to listen the bands that are playing music and dance the night away.

Me in one of the clubs before I hit the street last Halloween 2014

View attachment 16050

View attachment 16051View attachment 16052View attachment 16053


----------



## tnthomas

April, I love it-thanks!    That looked like too-much-fun, I hope that you can join in, if they do a repeat.


----------



## tnthomas

Oh, I type so slow, didn't see your Halloween pics...I like your Elvira portrayal!


----------



## AprilT

hmpf, that's me as a dead widow. lol or some such back from the dead creature.


----------



## AprilT

I couldn't help myself and read at your own discretion it's mostly what's listed in the last chapters on the page where it says update that's even more telling, but, nothing I didn't mind knowing ahead of time.  Actually, some of it was a relief.

http://www.wetpaint.com/walking-dead/articles/2015-03-13-what-happens-episode-15-try


----------



## Shalimar

April you is so pretty! I hope I look half as good when I am dead! Lol


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> April you is so pretty! I hope I look half as good when I am dead! Lol



You are too funny.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> hmpf, that's me as a dead widow. lol or some such back from the dead creature.



That was supposed to be a compliment, my bad.   Think: Elvira, mistress of the dark. 

"Dead widow", if I said that, I wouldn't feel right. :uncomfortableness:


----------



## Shalimar

I mean, April, no fair. You look better dead, than I do alive, those teeth, that skin! Lol


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> That was supposed to be a compliment, my bad.   Think: Elvira, mistress of the dark.
> 
> "Dead widow", if I said that, I wouldn't feel right. :uncomfortableness:



Oh, I know it was, I wasn't offended, I thought I left a LOL at the end.  Silly me just looked and see I didn't.  A lot of people keep saying the walking dead when they saw me, I was so happy whenever someone said that on that night.  I thought in the first pic, I certainly looked quite dead, though I was really just enjoying a mini snickers bar.  :laugh:  But because of how it looked on camera, I thought it was the best pic of the night.

Here's one that the club has on their website from that night..

View attachment 16055


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> Oh, I know it was, I wasn't offended, I thought I left a LOL at the end.  Silly me just looked and see I didn't.  A lot of people keep saying the walking dead when they saw me, I was so happy whenever someone said that on that night.  I thought in the first pic, I certainly looked quite dead, though I was really just enjoying a mini snickers bar.  :laugh:  But because of how it looked on camera, I thought it was the best pic of the night.



ROFL  



AprilT said:


> Here's one that the club has on their website from that night..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16055



Hey, we have a C E L E B R I T Y in the house!


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> ROFL  View attachment 16056
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we have a C E L E B R I T Y in the house!



Ha, ha, ha.  Never, not even when I return as worm food.


----------



## tnthomas

worm food, why is it that I'm blessed with such vivid visual imagination...aaaaah!   But, this is a TWD read, so I have to put these things in perspective.  I can't get the image out of my mind, when Michonne(some earlier season) had the skirmish with Merle, who gun-shot her in the thigh...then she got ambushed by a walker, whom she slashed with the katana, and got guts spilled on her.  Barfy but strangely sensual...came in handy as a disguise.  ^oo^


----------



## Temperance

Oh April, those pictures are wonderful of you.  Thanks so much for sharing them.

Eeek only two episodes of TWD left!  What are we gonna do???????????


----------



## AprilT

I know, just two more, I'm so sad.  This second half of the 5th season has been a big improvement over the first half, It will horrid not to have it on.  At least a couple of my other shows are returning for a little while like Grimm and then sometime in the summer Hannibal.  I've also been watching, Better Call Saul.


----------



## Temperance

Like Hannibal also, waiting for return.  Just watched an interesting show on Netflix called Hemlock Grove.  Have you seen it?  Pretty interesting.
2 other shows I am anxiously awaiting, Syfy's Bitten and Salem, think it's on WGN.


----------



## tnthomas

Good grief! I just realized that I still have all of the Webisodes to watch.   I better get busy, I'm starting back to work soon, so I'll have less leisure time to indulge my _dead head_ tendencies.


----------



## AprilT

Temperance said:


> Like Hannibal also, waiting for return.  Just watched an interesting show on Netflix called Hemlock Grove.  Have you seen it?  Pretty interesting.
> 2 other shows I am anxiously awaiting, Syfy's Bitten and Salem, think it's on WGN.



Somehow, I missed your posting.  I've not see Hemlock Grove, though, might check it in the coming months.  I'm not planning to turn Netflix back on till later in the summer or at least not till late spring, 

======================================================================================

Thomas, I'm going to wait till after the finale of TWD before I head over to the webisodes, but, I'm looking forward to watching them.  I like that you get a start and conclusion rather fast with most of those.


----------



## AprilT

I didn't want any surprises for tomorrow's episodes, read at your own risk, all the details of what happens in this link:

https://www.facebook.com/SpoilingDeadFans/posts/467053786783098:0


----------



## Temperance

AprilT said:


> I didn't want any surprises for tomorrow's episodes, read at your own risk, all the details of what happens in this link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SpoilingDeadFans/posts/467053786783098:0



Oh April, couldn't help myself.  LOL  Thanks


----------



## AprilT

Temperance said:


> Oh April, couldn't help myself.  LOL  Thanks




You're welcome.  I know sad aren't we, I just couldn't help myself once I stumbled on this  site, no turning back.


----------



## tnthomas

Love TWD? Now there's The Walking Deceased.

http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/thewalkingdeceased/

got more,  but typing on this iPad drives me nuts.


----------



## AprilT

Thanks Thomas, I will indulge in all of the goodies you've been providing as soon as the series finale is over.  This looks really good.

I should be looking over what I'm planning to wear out this evening, I've been getting side track reading the postings on this pc.  Once I start messing around I forget and I have my nails to do, which I always end up with wet paint running out the door at the last minute.  I want to be ahead of the game this time.  LOL.

Just going to read one or two more post around here and then I'm done.


----------



## tnthomas

I'm watching the first webisodes which depict the beginning of the apocolypse; whoa, I think I'll go get some more ammo....

as for Z Nation, it's not drama like TWD at all, if anything more like slapstick, tongue in cheek stuff.


----------



## Temperance

tnthomas said:


> I'm watching the first webisodes which depict the beginning of the apocolypse; whoa, I think I'll go get some more ammo....
> 
> as for Z Nation, it's not drama like TWD at all, if anything more like slapstick, tongue in cheek stuff.



Felt much like you when I first started with Z Nation, but it does get better.  Of course, nothing compares to TWD.  
Try Hemlock Grove on Netflix, see if you like that.  Believe there are 2 full seasons, with the 3rd and final coming out sometimes later this year.


----------



## tnthomas

Temperance said:


> Felt much like you when I first started with Z Nation, but it does get better.  Of course, nothing compares to TWD.
> Try Hemlock Grove on Netflix, see if you like that.  Believe there are 2 full seasons, with the 3rd and final coming out sometimes later this year.



Thanks, I read up on Hemlock Grove, sounds interesting.  I'll mark that to watch on Netflix.  


The TWD webisodes are available on YouTube, watched an hour's worth while on the elliptical.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Thanks, I read up on Hemlock Grove, sounds interesting.  I'll mark that to watch on Netflix.
> 
> 
> The TWD webisodes are available on YouTube, *watched an hour's worth while on the elliptical*.



Way to go, what a great idea.    Maybe I'll start doing some exercises during commercial breaks of twd instead of cursing the tv out for the 3 - 6 minute commercial interruptions.  I could get in quite a few leg lifts and stretches even dance out to an entire song on my music player.  Thanks for the idea.  Presently, I most sit and see just how many minutes the show stays on before the next commercial.  LOL, not good.  This is one of the reasons, I don't want to tune into too many other series until they cap off, then I'll watch them marathon style on netflix if their any good.


----------



## Temperance

Okay TWD fans......................only 3 more hours on East Coast for next episode.    Starting to get hyper.


----------



## Temperance

tnthomas said:


> Thanks, I read up on Hemlock Grove, sounds interesting.  I'll mark that to watch on Netflix.
> 
> 
> The TWD webisodes are available on YouTube, watched an hour's worth while on the elliptical.



When you have a chance, check out the series The Fall on Netflix.  It's about a serial killer.  Kept me on the edge of my seat.  Two seasons out I believe a 3rd is in the making.


----------



## AprilT

Temperance said:


> Okay TWD fans......................only 3 more hours on East Coast for next episode.    Starting to get hyper.




3 more hours?  it comes on at 10pm where you're at?  It comes on in less than 1/2-hours from now,  9pm here in FL it's almost 7:30 here in a few minutes.  I usually watch the previous episode again before the new one, so I really have 1/2-hour to go get set up for a long night ahead, 3hours of show time, I watch talking dead after the two episodes.


----------



## Temperance

AprilT said:


> 3 more hours?  it comes on at 10pm where you're at?  It comes on in less than 1/2-hours from now,  9pm here in FL it's almost 7:30 here in a few minutes.  I usually watch the previous episode again before the new one, so I really have 1/2-hour to go get set up for a long night ahead, 3hours of show time, I watch talking dead after the two episodes.



OMG, see I told you I start getting hyper.  Comes on in 1 1/2 hours from now.  I shall stand corrected.  Hey, I live right above you, I'm in Georgia.


----------



## AprilT

Temperance said:


> OMG, see I told you I start getting hyper.  Comes on in 1 1/2 hours from now.  I shall stand corrected.  Hey, I live right above you, I'm in Georgia.



OMG!  I wouldn't be able to stay away from twd set, I would be trying to go visit at least twice, three times a year.  LOL  kidding of course, just like FL, it's a big place, there's lots of areas I don't make it a habit to visit that I'd love to, though, I'd really be tempted to get over to TWD set.  

Let me get off of here, time to get ready for last weeks epi.  BBL.  

Have fun.


----------



## Temperance

AprilT said:


> OMG!  I wouldn't be able to stay away from twd set, I would be trying to go visit at least twice, three times a year.  LOL  kidding of course, just like FL, it's a big place, there's lots of areas I don't make it a habit to visit that I'd love to, though, I'd really be tempted to get over to TWD set.
> 
> Let me get off of here, time to get ready for last weeks epi.  BBL.
> 
> Have fun.



Enjoy.................
My son and his girlfriend have gone down to where they film.  Her parents live down there in south Georgia.  Think it may be a little over an hour from me.  
Have gone several times to Julliete, Ga.  where they filmed Fried Green Tomatos.  Have even eaten in the Whistle Stop Cafe, you know where the "secret is in the sauce".  LOL


----------



## AprilT

That's wonderful Temperance!  Nice being that close that if you want to you can take a trip over in such a short time, I'm jealous.  

Well tonight went exactly as written on the page I posted the link for.  I'm a little nervous about checking the link this week to find out about the finale, but, I know I will, as I've said before, I prefer not to have another shock to the system as Herschels hatchet job gave to my system.

A very good episode tonight.  Sad to see Rick reverting to his old self like right after Lori died, as I've said elsewhere, he seems to be coming unhinged as in cuckoo for coco pops and if that happens, I won't miss him if it's his time, I can't watch that happen again, that was not a Rick I can stand to watch.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> I didn't want any surprises for tomorrow's episodes, read at your own risk, all the details of what happens in this link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SpoilingDeadFans/posts/467053786783098:0



April, thanks for the link, I'm watching tonight's episode and reading the link really helps to clarify what's going on...I have some trouble following the dialogue, hearing wise.


----------



## AprilT

Any time Thomas.  In the future If I can be of help something about the show, never hesitate to ask, I will do my best to answer or find the answer if possible.

It's almost midnight here, I will be heading off to bed in a moment, I'll probably be here about 5 or ten more minutes.


----------



## tnthomas

I think I went off to bed about 2 minutes after you posted, 9pm here in Ca. and I'm 'through' for the day.  

Well, Sasha is showing signs of major stress, things got ugly between Rick and Pete(not surprising)...but what is surprising is Michonne knocking Rick out.  

 Or, was that a 'surprise'?    Does Michonne want to settle-in, and enjoy some civilized living for a change?


----------



## Temperance

Thought last nights episode was great.  Hate seeing Rick starting to lose it again and yes, poor Sasha.  Feel Michonne does want to settle in to a somewhat normal life.  If not mistaken she was the one who strongly wanted to go to Alexandria.  
After the show watched The Talking Dead, they said next weeks episode will be 90 minutes.


----------



## AprilT

I don't believe Michonne's motives were as simple as her wanting to settle in, I'm sure she was concerned for the whole group including Rick.  If he were allowed to keep going on like that he would have the entire community thinking the lot of them were as cuckoo for coco puffs as Rick and they really need to come up with a better plan if they want to survive and not have to start an all out within those walls.  I'm sure Michonne realizes, her group could take the native dwellers of Alexandria, but, she doesn't feel it's the appropriate thing and Rick needed a smack down.  Even Carl went in to try and stop his dad and Rick Knock him out of the way.  Who but Michonne had the duff to step in and not give a hoot what Rick or anyone else had to say?  She doesn't want that roll, she's been thrown into it.  I know how that feels to have to step up to the plate when no one else will.


----------



## tnthomas

With just one more episode left named "Conquer", I'm wondering what sort of mess we'll be left with to ponder, for the how ever many months we have to wait for season 6.  ???


----------



## AprilT

I'm not going to wait around too long, I'm going to keep checking to see if the site I linked to has any information as yet.  I want to know who dies before I watch so I'm prepared during the actual airing.

No updates yet, but, I wan't to keep the link up to date, at least so I can check the site.

https://www.facebook.com/SpoilingDeadFans?fref=nf

http://www.wetpaint.com/walking-dead


----------



## AprilT

There are a whole heck of a lot more spoilers out, but, I'm not going to post them, I figured, you all will want some surprises, just know, it should be a most interesting finale.

And if you really must know, just visit the wepaint link I have posted in my previous post, there are various postings with what's to come.


----------



## tnthomas

Hi April,

I'm going to try to hold-off from visiting the wetpaint site, I did take a peek and do know they have a lot of tantalizing stuff.  However, I'm not above doing some shameless speculation, like- what if they bump off one of The Group...who will it be, and how will it affect the dynamic of the group? 
Maybe Carol?  I like Carol, but have been thinking that her days are numbered.  
 Rick?  Looks like he's on thin ice, maybe he'll get 'retired' by the writers.
I don't think they're going to touch Carl, but Sasha might be vulnerable.

Michonne and Daryl...they better not!    What some are speculating:

***Explicit gossip warning***

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/83656922.html


Spoiler



http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/83656922.html


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Hi April,
> 
> I'm going to try to hold-off from visiting the wetpaint site, I did take a peek and do know they have a lot of tantalizing stuff.  However, I'm not above doing some shameless speculation, like- what if they bump off one of The Group...who will it be, and how will it affect the dynamic of the group?
> Maybe Carol?  I like Carol, but have been thinking that her days are numbered.
> Rick?  Looks like he's on thin ice, maybe he'll get 'retired' by the writers.
> I don't think they're going to touch Carl, but Sasha might be vulnerable.
> 
> Michonne and Daryl...they better not!    What some are speculating:
> 
> ***Explicit gossip warning***
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/83656922.html



That's an old picture from way back, nothing to do with the show, just them mucking around.  But, I would rather him than Rick if push came to shove, but she can do better than either in my book.  At least Daryl is growing, Rick keeps regressing.


----------



## tnthomas

Yea, probably not gonna happen.  For one thing Daryl doesn't seem interested in forming a relationship, which I'm not going to fault him for.  In the episode(s)  when he and Beth were guzzling corn liquor and burning down the house, I was relieved that nothing got crazy between them, too much of an age gap.      I can't picture Michonne actually being in a relationship(like Maggie & Glenn), but then she seems to be going through some sort of(as yet unspecified) emotional transition...


----------



## tnthomas

AMC is running season 5 episodes all day, I'm watching ones I've missed and reviewing those I saw during the mid-season marathon.  Gaining insight on Gabriel, the preacher as well as the goings on at Grady.    

@April, I looked at the link with the spoiler, I'll be most unhappy if Daryl has a too bad a time tonight, in the finale.


----------



## AprilT

Hi Thomas, I stopped peaking after the big reveals about Morgan and a few others, and supposedly no deaths to Rick's group.  I wanted to save some surprises for tonight though anything can change and they still could kill off someone from Ricks group.  The one leaking the spoilers could just have decided to give one of two finale scenarios they may or not have been privy to.  But I cant wait to see how it all plays out.  I'm going to start watching with last weeks show. 

I hear the spinoff will be starting sometimes this summer, I hope it will start early summer, but their saying only six episodes to start off, that seems low for a new show, hopefully they will air more not shortly after.  So looking forward to that too.  Then I also have my other shows like Hannibal to look forward to in the summer.


----------



## tnthomas

I think that the whole rumor mill and speculation "network" that develops 'spoilers' and such, may be a tool that AMC uses- not only to gauge viewership response but also to aid in making decisions on direction that the series might take.     I'll be looking forward to the spinoff episodes, I hope that they are of the same dramatic caliber as TWD.

Ah, I just finished the episode "Coda", had not seen it before.   Beth's end was tragic...

...I gotta go do some yardwork, get some air and sunshine.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> *I think that the whole rumor mill and speculation "network" that develops 'spoilers' and such, may be a tool that AMC uses- not only to gauge viewership response but also to aid in making decisions on direction that the series might take*.     I'll be looking forward to the spinoff episodes, I hope that they are of the same dramatic caliber as TWD.
> 
> Ah, I just finished the episode "Coda", had not seen it before.   Beth's end was tragic...
> 
> ...I gotta go do some yardwork, get some air and sunshine.



I very much agree, I made a similar comment to someone elsewhere.  As I said somewhere, I doubt that much info would be getting out without the people in charge, having a hand in it in some way for their own reasons.  Well, I'm settling in for the night, I already missed part of the first half of last weeks show, got caught up in some things, signing off now for a long wonderful evening of TWD then TTD.  I look forward to hearing what you thought about the finale, when I get back her likely tomorrow.

Goodnight.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Oh my gosh , my husband loves that show and I think it is just stupid. He is addicted.... He has to watch it in another room I am not watching that  That was Robin Williams favorite show too.


----------



## tnthomas

O.K., that went well.   Morgan shows up just in time to save Daryl and Aaron; hadn't been seen for several episodes, now looks like he'll be joining the community.   Pete is his own worst enemy, kills Deanna's husband Reg, then gets 'dispatched' by Rick.   Preacher Gabriel... wow, has issues.  I have more thoughts, but need to run to town for a couple errands, but got to share a link:  http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm    Yes, the Center for Disease Control takes "Zombie Preparedness" quite seriously.


----------



## ndynt

tnthomas;234120  I have more thoughts said:


> http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm[/URL]    Yes, the Center for Disease Control takes "Zombie Preparedness" quite seriously.


tnthomas, that CDC link is hilarious, thank you.  My reaction to this episode of TWD...


----------



## tnthomas

I'm having TWD withdrawals, my life has changed a lot since the completion of season 5; I want to enjoy some of what kept me entertained then. 

  So, Enid is going to have a flashback, 

Michonne isn't going to die.   That's comforting, as bumping her off would be a huge mistake.

I'll be interested to see how the spin-off pans out: Fear the walking dead


----------



## AprilT

Hi there Thomas.  I missed the chats, but, have a new love/show to fill the gap, though it would have been nice to have my walking dead buds to share in the conversations.  Regardless, I'm glad to see you revive this thread I almost forgot about the upcoming new series "Fear The Walking Dead."  I checked the link, but I didn't see an exact start date, do you know when it will start.  I am looking forward to watching it especially since I'm coming to the end of watching the videos of "The Game Of Thrones."

Really appreciate the links.  

And yes, if they bump Michonne off, I'd be really ticked off.


----------



## LynnD

I have it on my list on Netflix and plan on watching it maybe this weekend.


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> I have it on my list on Netflix and plan on watching it maybe this weekend.



Make sure to start from season 1.  I hope you enjoy it as much as the rest of have been enjoying TWD, it's such a great show.

Have fun when you do start watching.


----------



## LynnD

Thanks, AprilT.  I do hope I like it.  I'll let you know after I've watched the first one.


----------



## Underock1

AprilT said:


> I was just wondering, are any tv watchers out there looking forward to the upcoming season of TWD.  Most watchers don't need me to spell out the initials, but for others I'm talking about The Walking Dead.
> 
> I've never liked this genre of tv or movies, but from the first time I wached the reruns of season one on netflix, I was hooked.  So now, I live and breath this show during the season it's on.  Well this and a few other shows, but none as much as this one.
> 
> I can't be the only on the site that loves this show, will I always have to go rehash what happened on the previous show over elsewhere with those half my age.  :sorrow::wiggle:



I _am _the walking dead, and, yes you will have to talk about it with someone else. Love you anyway.


----------



## AprilT

Underock1 said:


> I _am _the walking dead, and, yes you will have to talk about it with someone else. Love you anyway.




LOL!  Well, thanks for the love, that goes a long way in this world, but, I've been lucky also to find some other dead heads here who have been and still are sharing the love for this show.

Still appreciate the love though.    You wouldn't happen to have any love for the series "Game Of Thrones" while we're spreading all this love around would ya?  LOL!


----------



## Underock1

AprilT said:


> LOL!  Well, thanks for the love, that goes a long way in this world, but, I've been lucky also to find some other dead heads here who have been and still are sharing the love for this show.
> 
> Still appreciate the love though.    You wouldn't happen to have any love for the series "Game Of Thrones" while we're spreading all this love around would ya?  LOL!



My son was into D&D, and I have been a board gamer all of my life. Invented quite a few for my own benefit. Right now I am modifying a game called "Mystic Wood" into a solo to play by myself. It will be a fantasy game. For some reason most of the fantasy movies don't do it for me. The old Ray Harryhausen stuff was great. "Jason and the Argonauts", the "Sinbad" series. "Eaters of the Dead" was another good movie. So was the book. Great mood creator. It made me research the history behind it. At any rate, I don't get "Game of Thrones" with my cable package. Enjoy!


----------



## AprilT

Underock1 said:


> My son was into D&D, and I have been a board gamer all of my life. Invented quite a few for my own benefit. Right now I am modifying a game called "Mystic Wood" into a solo to play by myself. It will be a fantasy game. For some reason most of the fantasy movies don't do it for me. The old Ray Harryhausen stuff was great. "Jason and the Argonauts", the "Sinbad" series. "Eaters of the Dead" was another good movie. So was the book. Great mood creator. It made me research the history behind it. At any rate, I don't get "Game of Thrones" with my cable package. Enjoy!



Jason And The Argonauts was one of my absolutely most favorite childhood movies of that genre, Sinbad was up there too.  But, Game of Thrones is more realistic in how people feel and treat one another if you ask me and made for an older audience, definitely not for the generation of children who watched the shows in your listing.  Sir Lancelot movies were another favorite.  I'm quite fond of the movies, but not into the games or gaming themes of that kind, though I had joined a board gaming group, but, I was looking to play games such as scrabble and monopoly.    They, on the other hand, would indulge me on occasion, but, they were primarily into something more on the lines of what you mentioned.  I've never been into Dungeons and Dragons, it took me till just now to even figure out those initials you listed for it.  LOL, I may be a nerd, but, not that much of a nerd.


----------



## LynnD

That's another one that I haven't watched....do you know if it's on Netflix?


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> That's another one that I haven't watched....do you know if it's on Netflix?




I got the first 4 seasons through my library, one set at a time.  You can get it on netflix, but you have to pay extra or you have to have an HBO account.  I just ordered it, for free from my library, I've been watching it for the past couple of weeks and just picked up the 4th season yesterday.  I go on line and go to the library catalog and place a hold, sometimes it's available right away, sometimes it takes a week, as did season 1, and 4 took to get there for me to pick up.  But, by the end of the weekend, I will have gone through all 4 seasons in less than a month and I will likely pay to see season 5 since it just started back up on HBO.  I love Game Of Thrones so much and it doesn't repeat like TWD, so I plan to buy the series, so I may rewatch it at my leisure.  I've been looking at copies on ebay, the prices aren't bad at all.  Or maybe I'll just put it on my must have gift receiving holiday list.


----------



## Shalimar

April, I am a deadhead, and I love Game of Thrones!


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> April, I am a deadhead, and I love Game of Thrones!



My gurrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllllllllllll! My friend, I knew we were friends for a reason.


----------



## Underock1

AprilT said:


> Jason And The Argonauts was one of my absolutely most favorite childhood movies of that genre, Sinbad was up there too.  But, Game of Thrones is more realistic in how people feel and treat one another if you ask me and made for an older audience, definitely not for the generation of children who watched the shows in your listing.  Sir Lancelot movies were another favorite.  I'm quite fond of the movies, but not into the games or gaming themes of that kind, though I had joined a board gaming group, but, I was looking to play games such as scrabble and monopoly.    They, on the other hand, would indulge me on occasion, but, they were primarily into something more on the lines of what you mentioned.  I've never been into Dungeons and Dragons, it took me till just now to even figure out those initials you listed for it.  LOL, I may be a nerd, but, not that much of a nerd.



Embrace your nerdiness!


----------



## AprilT

Underock1 said:


> Embrace your nerdiness!



Oh, but I do, just not the comic con level, well, then again, I've been tempted to see the Grimm cast at comic con, when the show was at the height of greatness.  LOL.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> Hi there Thomas.  I missed the chats, but, have a new love/show to fill the gap, though it would have been nice to have my walking dead buds to share in the conversations.  Regardless, I'm glad to see you revive this thread I almost forgot about the upcoming new series "Fear The Walking Dead."  I checked the link, but I didn't see an exact start date, do you know when it will start.  I am looking forward to watching it especially since I'm coming to the end of watching the videos of "The Game Of Thrones."
> 
> Really appreciate the links.
> 
> And yes, if they bump Michonne off, I'd be really ticked off.



Hi April,   Fear The Walking Dead is listed as starting in August 2015(YaY!)     I can handle that, makes waiting for TWD starting in October a little more bearable.

Is Game Of Thrones available on Netflix?


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Hi April,   Fear The Walking Dead is listed as starting in August 2015(YaY!)     I can handle that, makes waiting for TWD starting in October a little more bearable.
> 
> Is Game Of Thrones available on Netflix?



Hi Thomas, you have to pay extra to watch, GOT, via netflix.  What I did was I placed holds via my library for each of the full seasons, I got them rather fast. 

I'm now taking my time viewing season 4 of which, I'm sad to say, I'm not as happy about as I was viewing season 1-3; this one, season 4, is way more violent and cruel and less stimulating for the mind, though end of 3 wasn't a friendship party either for most and there was lots of bloodshed that was quite upsetting.  I really enjoyed much of the dialogue featured in the other seasons, this one is more killing, and some characters are moving into less believability or something about them seems less formidable as they appeared previously, and not just due to what they went through, but, I'm only four hours in, maybe it will change since I have six more hours to go.  There was however, one death, that was more glorifying to watch, but, at the same time, it was hard to enjoy as much as I would have liked considering I was caught up in certain sad emotions for another character at the time.  It was a wild scene on so many fronts.  Now that I think back on it, kind of makes up for the rest of those hours.  LOL!  Now I can't wait to get back to watching the rest of the show, but, with just six hours left, I want it to be the last thing I watch before closing my eyes to night, I want to savor the memory, till I can get my hands on the slow pace of watching season 5 which just started in the past month or so on HBO of which I will have to pay to see.


----------



## LynnD

AprilT said:


> I got the first 4 seasons through my library, one set at a time.  You can get it on netflix, but you have to pay extra or you have to have an HBO account.  I just ordered it, for free from my library, I've been watching it for the past couple of weeks and just picked up the 4th season yesterday.  I go on line and go to the library catalog and place a hold, sometimes it's available right away, sometimes it takes a week, as did season 1, and 4 took to get there for me to pick up.  But, by the end of the weekend, I will have gone through all 4 seasons in less than a month and I will likely pay to see season 5 since it just started back up on HBO.  I love Game Of Thrones so much and it doesn't repeat like TWD, so I plan to buy the series, so I may rewatch it at my leisure.  I've been looking at copies on ebay, the prices aren't bad at all.  Or maybe I'll just put it on my must have gift receiving holiday list.



Thanks, just saw this...will look into it at my library but will watch TWD first.


----------



## Lon

Thanks to you April and comments from others, I have just started watching the show on Netflix. I have viewed the first four shows of Season One. It is one strange show and the visuals of the zombies show a remarkable make up job. I will continue watching.


----------



## AprilT

LynnD,  Welcome! Hope you will enjoy the show as much as many of us have.

Lon, always nice to hear from other members who've tuned in, I hope you will continue to enjoy watching the show.  It will have it's low points in some seasons, but, it really picked back up this past season and many of us are waiting with great anticipation for it to come back on in the fall.


----------



## LynnD

I just finished watching the first episode and I'm LOVING it!

I have a question though, towards the end; why didn't his partner and his wife recognize his voice over the radio?

Also.....his partner kissed his wife?   Hmmmm


----------



## tnthomas

LynnD said:


> I just finished watching the first episode and I'm LOVING it!
> 
> I have a question though, towards the end; why didn't his partner and his wife recognize his voice over the radio?
> 
> Also.....his partner kissed his wife?   Hmmmm



Well,  Rick's wife and his partner had struck up a relationship; I believe Rick's wife Lori thought that he was dead, I'm not sure about Rick's partner Shane, if he knew Rick was still alive, but wanted Lori...or if it just seemed that way.


----------



## Temperance

Missing The Walking Dead terribly.  Thank you Thomas for the update on Fear The Walking Dead.  Must check it out.


----------



## Shalimar

Deadheads, rally round. Soon, very soon, FTWD will begin!


----------



## AprilT

I'm soooooooooooo gathered.  I also keep forgetting about the webisodes of walking dead.  What I need to do is get off this pc for a bit, I have my netflix turned on but haven't picked what I want to watch just yet, cause of people like you keeping me interested in chatting.  But, time to make the cut in a minute or to.

But yay, can't wait for the show to begin.


----------



## Shalimar

What does gathered mean, in Amurrican, this mermaid from Canuckistan wants to know??


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> What does gathered mean, in Amurrican, this mermaid from Canuckistan wants to know??



I'm sorry, my Sister from other parents.  , sometimes I do forget my made upacan slang just doesn't translate to anyone elses ears but my own.  LOL!  I just meant I was with the rest of you, part of the team, on board in line, ready and waiting for the return, happily anticipating the return, sitting close, keeping count of the days till Fear Of The Walking Dead makes it's debut and also awaiting the return of the mother ship, the original, TWD. 

Short meaning, like the rest of you, I am looking forward to the new, sort of, spin off Walker series that will be starting up this summer


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, 'eh', sister April.lol. Some Canadianyr just for you. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

April, also known as Canuckistani.


----------



## Logan_G

Kudos, mate!


----------



## Lon

I started watching TWD because of all the fanfare about it, and have just finished watching Season 3 episode 14. What do viewers really like about this show? I like action, blood & guts & gore doesn't phase me at all, but this show is a bit over the top don't you think?


----------



## truespock

AprilT said:


> I was just wondering, are any tv watchers out there looking forward to the upcoming season of TWD.  Most watchers don't need me to spell out the initials, but for others I'm talking about The Walking Dead.
> 
> I've never liked this genre of tv or movies, but from the first time I wached the reruns of season one on netflix, I was hooked.  So now, I live and breath this show during the season it's on.  Well this and a few other shows, but none as much as this one.
> 
> I can't be the only on the site that loves this show, will I always have to go rehash what happened on the previous show over elsewhere with those half my age.  :sorrow::wiggle:


I'm the same way!  No use for most Zombie fare but I just binge-watched the first five seasons of this masterpiece on Netflix and I am completely and utterly HOOKED!


----------



## Lon

I started watching TWD because of all the fanfare about it, and have just finished watching Season 3 episode 14. What do viewers really like about this show? I like action, blood & guts & gore doesn't phase me at all, but this show is a bit over the top don't you think?


----------



## truespock

Lon said:


> I started watching TWD because of all the fanfare about it, and have just finished watching Season 3 episode 14. What do viewers really like about this show? I like action, blood & guts & gore doesn't phase me at all, but this show is a bit over the top don't you think?


Strangely, no I don't. Not at all.


----------



## AprilT

truespock said:


> I'm the same way!  No use for most Zombie fare but I just binge-watched the first five seasons of this masterpiece on Netflix and I am completely and utterly HOOKED!




:coolthumb:

As with what you said in the other posting, the blood and gore are of little interest to me, it's the human interest stories, the will to survive, the sense of people finding a way through all the struggles and their journies and the bonds, struggles, inner demons and all that jazz.  Oh and the action, gotta have the tense moments of escape and action in there.   But, if it had been primarily a story about zombies, I wouldn't have been interested, I would have lost interest after a few minutes.  I wanted to see how Rick was going to find his way through that first day and from then on I just became vested in his survival and wanted to see more.

 I watch the first two seasons pretty much in one week or weekend, I don't I came up for anything more than a bath and my meals those first seasons on that weekend and loved every minute of it.  I think I've sore of relived that with Breaking Bad, If Game of Thrones had been on Netflix the same way, probably would have been the same experience, I had to watch GOT via DVD disc, so, one season at a time, only took one full day of my weekend or weekday.  

That was a good question Lon, there are quite a few people who are drawn to the blood , guts and gore as there are people such as Truespock and myself,  the show has quite a diverse audience tuning in and now that they put it on network tv, I'm sure even more viewers will tune in when the next season starts up.  It's not of the quality of season 1, but it did improve over start getting nearly as good second half of season 5.

Anyway, I am always willing to come out to talk about these shows.  Now back to my cave.


----------



## AZ Jim

AprilT said:


> :coolthumb:
> 
> As with what you said in the other posting, the blood and gore are of little interest to me, it's the human interest stories, the will to survive, the sense of people finding a way through all the struggles and their journies and the bonds, struggles, inner demons and all that jazz.  Oh and the action, gotta have the tense moments of escape and action in there.   But, if it had been primarily a story about zombies, I wouldn't have been interested, I would have lost interest after a few minutes.  I wanted to see how Rick was going to find his way through that first day and from then on I just became vested in his survival and wanted to see more.
> 
> I watch the first two seasons pretty much in one week or weekend, I don't I came up for anything more than a bath and my meals those first seasons on that weekend and loved every minute of it.  I think I've sore of relived that with Breaking Bad, If Game of Thrones had been on Netflix the same way, probably would have been the same experience, I had to watch GOT via DVD disc, so, one season at a time, only took one full day of my weekend or weekday.
> 
> That was a good question Lon, there are quite a few people who are drawn to the blood , guts and gore as there are people such as Truespock and myself,  the show has quite a diverse audience tuning in and now that they put it on network tv, I'm sure even more viewers will tune in when the next season starts up.  It's not of the quality of season 1, but it did improve over start getting nearly as good second half of season 5.
> 
> Anyway, I am always willing to come out to talk about these shows.  Now back to my cave.




NO!!!! Come outta that damn cave and stay awhile....


----------



## tnthomas

....the other day while coming home from work, I got behind a car that was turning onto a road that leads to my turn-off.   It had two bumper stickers, one was 'The Walking Dead", the other sticker read: "Dead inside- do not open trunk".

I wanted so much to reach out and connect......


----------



## tnthomas

*Greeting From Set: The Walking Dead: Season 6*



Spoiler



?


----------



## tnthomas

Just sitting here watching a TWD marathon on AMC- season 1 episode 3("Tell It To The Frogs") airing right now. Rick reunites with Lori and Karl.  Shane looks chagrined.

The spinoff series titled "Fear the Walking Dead" is set to premier August 23, 2015.       AMC  has announced that the sixth season of their hugely-popular series _The Walking Dead_ will kick off on Sunday, October 11th, with a special 90-minute episode.

:clap:


----------



## Lon

I do not recall ever seeing any movie or TV show that has as much visual blood, viscera,brains,stabbings, decapitations,gore,slime,body parts as TWD. If you know of one please refer me to it. Could it be that this is the major attraction to TWD? Now don't give me a bunch of crap about the intellectual aspects of the show. IMHO a large percentage of the folks that enjoy the show are the same people that will double park at a highway accident in anticipation of seeing some blood and guts, not necessarily to render aid. As one that has been a part of hundreds of autopsies I am not impressed.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Just sitting here watching a TWD marathon on AMC- season 1 episode 3("Tell It To The Frogs") airing right now. Rick reunites with Lori and Karl.  Shane looks chagrined.
> 
> The spinoff series titled "Fear the Walking Dead" is set to premier August 23, 2015.       AMC  has announced that the sixth season of their hugely-popular series _The Walking Dead_ will kick off on Sunday, October 11th, with a special 90-minute episode.
> 
> :clap:



Hi Thomas, that's all good news.  I so am looking forward to the next season of TWD and am really happy to hear we have a start date for FTWD.

Lon, believe what you must, but, many of us turn our heads during some of the bloodier scenes if we can anticipate certain things or walk out of the room. There came a time I myself almost stopped watching because I became so upset with a couple of scenes, but, for me, the show has other more gripping dynamics going on.  This year there is a show I did stop watching and it was up till this new season one of my top favorites, but, they seemed to run out of story and put gore way above telling a story so I stopped watching and I mean, I was really into that show big time for the characters though the gore was a big part of the story, but, the psychological drama of the show was so well finessed in the earlier episodes, I loved it and watch it every week in spite of the bloodiness of which I wasn't a fan.  

Do I wish they would have less gore in the show, for sure, do I think some people are mostly drawn to the show for its goriness?  I do believe so, however, I do believe we've gone over this before, a lot of people who aren't interested in zombie fare or the like, watch this show and for reasons not related to what some people seem to not to be able to comprehend. 

Oh and that other show I was talking about is called "Hannibal"  it airs on NBC, I'm not sure what night used to be Thurs, but, since I haven't watched it in a while, they could have changed that.  Another of my favorite shows is Grimm, lots of blood and decapitations in that too.    Oh, oh, wait and Game of Thrones.  Hmmmmm I'm sensing a theme with me, maybe I do like blood and gore more than I let my conscious believe.  :shussh:  Is there blood in gore in the show "Spongebob Squarepants" tv show? layful: Not one of my favorites, but, I love that one too.


----------



## tnthomas

Lon,   I think that the vast majority of TWD fans are hooked on the human drama, the interpersonal interactions and all that goes with that.     No doubt some want to see some zombies, but the graphic bloody guts and gore do push the limits.


----------



## fishfulthinking

I am a huge fan as is my husband and 2 kids (adult renting age kids) its our sunday night ritual, early dinner, walking dead then talking dead for the wind down.
I CAN NOT wait for Fear the Walking Dead starting August 23.
I look forward to future discussions about my fave show.


----------



## AprilT

I thought you all might enjoy this latest clip of the upcoming new show.  Enjoy!









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DsPdKMdWTk


----------



## AZ Jim

Hey, see?  I knew we'd see AprilT again when she chose to appear.  Hi April...You probably don't remember me but I am a fan.


----------



## AprilT

AZ Jim said:


> Hey, see?  I knew we'd see AprilT again when she chose to appear.  Hi April...You probably don't remember me but I am a fan.




LOL!    There is something familiar about ya, let me go get my glasses, brb.  Ok that's better :wave:


----------



## tnthomas

Yay!   Thanks April!  :wave:

I'm looking forward to the FTWD as it is not only a fresh source of WD goodness, but also because it's situated just about 1 1/2 hr.s from here down the freeway.


I've actually been spotting walkers out this way for some time, usually by mid-morning in Walmart.


----------



## ndynt

:lol:


----------



## AprilT

I know some of you have seen part of this trailer, but, here is a longer season 6 preview trailer, it contains some previous peeks, but more is included, well more than what I've seen in the past.


----------



## Shirley

April, I'm afraid all the guts and gore will give me nightmares. Can you just tell me what happens?


----------



## AprilT

Shirley said:


> April, I'm afraid all the guts and gore will give me nightmares. Can you just tell me what happens?




 :wave: LOL Shirley.  How do I break this show down in as few words as possible.  A world wide virus breaks out, people are trying in every way possible to find rhyme and reason to fight for survival while also avoiding being consumed by those who have died and been revived due to the virus causing them to come back to a monstrous form of life ie zombie, know in this show as walkers.

If you watch the first episode, you just might get an idea of why some people were able to get into this show and why it wasn't just about the zombies.  I hadn't any interest in watching it, but, out of boredom one day, I tuned in and I couldn't tear myself away from the screen as I wanted to know what was going to happen to Rick and eventually others he encountered along his journey.

The show is now airing on regular network tv, I'm not sure what channel or days, but, they usually run marathons of the show just before the newest season is suppose to start up. I think I might be able to pull up an episode of season one if you are interested. or at the very least a clip from season 1 or if you have on demand tv watching, you might be able to see it that way.  That is if you aren't pulling my chain, but me thinks you likely are.  LOL, but, that's ok, I'm such a geek/nerd when it comes to these shows, I could delight in talking about it all day.  :wiggle:

Wait, did you just want me to tell you what happens after the new season starts?    I'll be more than happy too, but, that doesn't start till sometime in OCT   But the newer show is starting up this month, in a couple-few weeks .  Anyhoo, I'll be back with others to ramble on about the new show when it airs or anytime someone post about either of the shows here.


----------



## AZ Jim

Sometimes I feel like I am walking dead.


----------



## Temperance

AprilT said:


> I thought you all might enjoy this latest clip of the upcoming new show.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DsPdKMdWTk



Thank you April, can't wait.  FTWD looks very interesting.  Shall start counting down the days.


----------



## AprilT

Ok you WD fans, don't forget, FTWD premieres this coming Sunday.  :happy::excited:

Looking forward to talking with the rest of the fans of these series once they hit the airwaves again and the newest one for the first time.


----------



## Shalimar

April, this deadhead feels just "rotten" about having to wait until Sunday!


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> April, this deadhead feels just "rotten" about having to wait until Sunday!



I know, I know, I feel your pain.    But lets turn that frown upside down since Sunday will soon be here.  :dontworry:


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you April. I shall try to keep from falling apart and making a mess of things. Lol.


----------



## AprilT

OOPS!  I forgot to share this clip, don't watch if you don't want to see Sundays opening scene at least yesterday when I saw it that's what I was told it would be.


----------



## tnthomas

April, thanks for the FTWD clip!   



AprilT said:


> Ok you WD fans, don't forget, FTWD premieres this coming Sunday.  :happy::excited:



Some folks have this type of excitement awaiting the Super Bowl, I'm awaiting the FTWD premiere with the same fervor.   :woot:


----------



## Shalimar

Please what is a woot? Language barrier got stuck at the border along with squee??? Re WD, friends and I will be dressed appropriatlely for the premiere. Imagine the chagrin of the older sardines, here at the Tombs, when confronted with a bevy of young seniors dressed as zombies cavorting around the balcony BBQ?  Posted a notice on the bulletin board re festivities, so far only two RSVP. A friend is bring a gynormous wall screen TV and setting it up. Another is supplying the booze, liberated from his recently deceased great Aunt's basement bar. She died in her sleep at home, compos mentis at 98. Champagne for me!


----------



## Cookie

I just can't see the appeal, honestly, I don't like horror/vampire/zombie monster movies/tv shows or any of that stuff. Isn't the real world eeky-freaky enough?


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> April, thanks for the FTWD clip!
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks have this type of excitement awaiting the Super Bowl, I'm awaiting the FTWD premiere with the same fervor.   :woot:



You're welcome.  I often use the same intro the sports announcers use around time for the show but instead I will say ARE YOU READY FOR SOME ________________________________________! <---insert, highly, anticipated show title. 



Shalimar said:


> Please *what is a woot?* Language barrier got stuck at the border along with squee??? Re WD, friends and I will be dressed appropriatlely for the premiere. Imagine the chagrin of the older sardines, here at the Tombs, when confronted with a bevy of young seniors dressed as zombies cavorting around the balcony BBQ?  Posted a notice on the bulletin board re festivities, so far only two RSVP. A friend is bring a gynormous wall screen TV and setting it up. Another is supplying the booze, liberated from his recently deceased great Aunt's basement bar. She died in her sleep at home, compos mentis at 98. Champagne for me!



It's a slang expression of glee, enthusiasm.  Yahoo, WOO HOO other examples.  I hope that helps.

Night, nite all.


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, it took a bit for me to adjust to the graphic violence, just as it did when I watched Spartacus. Once accustomed to the gore, I was mesmerised by the character's realism and depth, and hooked on  a multi-textured morality play, featuring the struggle of the human spirit locked in the recurrent battle between good and evil.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks April. Now I need to decode "squee?"


----------



## tnthomas

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, it took a bit for me to adjust to the graphic violence, just as it did when I watched Spartacus. Once accustomed to the gore, I was mesmerised by the character's realism and depth, and hooked on  a multi-textured morality play, featuring the struggle of the human spirit locked in the recurrent battle between good and evil.



And _that _is it, in a nutshell.  

My laptop battery died before I got to do my "woot" reply, I was going to do more but I have to leave.    Here's a small sample of "woot":





As for "squee", I have no clue...


----------



## AprilT

Cookie said:


> I just can't see the appeal, honestly, I don't like horror/vampire/zombie monster movies/tv shows or any of that stuff. Isn't the real world eeky-freaky enough?





Shalimar said:


> Cookie, it took a bit for me to adjust to the graphic violence, just as it did when I watched Spartacus. Once accustomed to the gore, I was mesmerised by the character's realism and depth, and hooked on  a multi-textured morality play, featuring the struggle of the human spirit locked in the recurrent battle between good and evil.



^ Superb!

I've given other reason about what drew me to the show, but, I'll add a more personal note.  I've been to some really dark places in my life and there's just something inspiring about the characters, watching them and all they go through and seeing how thought there are times they break down and want to give up, how they come through their struggles and find the will and way to continue on for whatever purpose they so make it up in their minds to do so.  It truly is their deep human struggles and watching them overcome the toughest of times which is a testament to the human spirit of which I think keeps me and many others watching.  And as I've also said, there are of course just as many in it for the gore, 

As like many others I took a while, some two or so seasons, after the series had already started, to jump on board this boat.  I hadn't any interest in the series till one long boring weekend, I hadn't anything else to do and nothing much else was on tv so I said what to I have to loose but a few minutes of time if I just tune in and see if I can't deal with it, I'll just turn it off, but, I watched and next thing you know, it was three hours later before I came up for air to go fix a meal and then to start watching the rest of the series marathon style.


----------



## AprilT

Well, I made a pan of baked ziti, so, in about 8 minutes I'll be plopping down in front of TV GETTING READING FOR SOME WD!


There's a special show on of season 6 of TWD that will be on before tonight's main attraction, so, I look forward to either chatting you all up later tonight or tomorrow.

Enjoy deadheads.    WOO HOO!  WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Shalimar

Woot! Woot! Let the carnage begin!


----------



## Shalimar

Oops, I forgot, squee!


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> Well, I made a pan of baked ziti, so, in about 8 minutes I'll be plopping down in front of TV GETTING READING FOR SOME WD!
> 
> 
> There's a special show on of season 6 of TWD that will be on before tonight's main attraction, so, I look forward to either chatting you all up later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Enjoy deadheads.    WOO HOO!  WOOT WOOT!



Yay, a pan of ziti and an evening of TWD...you're all set April!   <woot>



You know, some wondered about the "guts & gore" aspect of the show, and I just think that a lot of folks get an adrenaline spike from viewing horrifying imagery.  :shrug:


----------



## tnthomas

So.....season 1 episode 1 of Fear the Walking Dead has aired, what do ya all think?   True, it's not Rick Michonne and Daryl  but it's still developing.

If you're not familiar with L.A. / Southern Calif. culture, you soon will be. Kind of _stereotypical_, but basically accurate.


----------



## Shalimar

I loved it. So gritty to portray the tortured young addict as an antihero  perhaps on his  way to redemption! Multifaceted entertainment. My mind is busy spinning possibilities.


----------



## AprilT

I've been spending quite a bit of time arguing over the merits of the pacing of the first episode with a bunch of youngins, I thought I would wait it out to see how you all felt about the show.  I thought it played out quite well, some questionable moments, but, over all I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Shalimar

April, I must admit that the addict's mother irritates me, although I am not exactly sure why. At the moment I am having trouble recalling the names of principal cast members. Ravioli brain, I think. Lol. I have made enough homemade ravioli for an army in prep for tomorrow night's episode.


----------



## AprilT

A number of the cast members don't seem to be resonating with the audience just yet and the mom rubs a lot of people the wrong way, including myself to a degree, but, I think she kind of got to me toward the end.  She's had to build up some defenses to deal with raising her kids and some other things as far as the ex I'm guessing.  I didn't feel the chemistry between her and her boyfriend.  Yeah, you're not the only one lacking in the name recall department.    In time like by end of season, we should have the names down then forget them all over again.


----------



## WhatInThe

This show/s are hit or miss with me. The frustrating thing here is that the viewer already knows about the head shot as pointed out when the girls viewed the video. The doctor knew something about them wanting the oldman taken downstairs right after dying. And like any good campy horror movie they all do the same stupid things like go to an abandoned building/drug den in the middle of night.


----------



## AprilT

WhatInThe said:


> This show/s are hit or miss with me. The frustrating thing here is that the viewer already knows about the head shot as pointed out when the girls viewed the video. The doctor knew something about them wanting the oldman taken downstairs right after dying. *And like any good campy horror movie they all do the same stupid things like go to an abandoned building/drug den in the middle of night.*



Yes, that was just dumb, dumb, dumb, but oh how it made for good spine tingling moments even so.  One of the other moments that was both seat clingy and funny as heck in a way was when the mother was trying to get the attention of the principal and he was just sitting there not turning.  It was like we weren't quite sure what to expect in the moment sort of like the writers were having a good laugh at our expense in the moment and it was worth it.  That tickled some of us, because it really wouldn't have made sense, but, still it was like, well, maybe.  

But yes, there were some nonsensical moments as it tends to be in the show, but, I'm giving it a chance to build as I still like much else about the overall feel of the show.  At one point TWD almost lost me as a viewer when it got way out of hand in laxing sensibilities, but, they were able to recover, plus I am enough vested in several of the characters to keep hope alive that the writing was going to get better, though if it hadn't, I was ready to give it up.  Fortunately they knocked it out of the park with end of season 4 and end of season 5.


----------



## tnthomas

WhatInThe said:


> This show/s are hit or miss with me. The frustrating thing here is that the viewer already knows about the head shot as pointed out when the girls viewed the video. The doctor knew something about them wanting the oldman taken downstairs right after dying. And like any good campy horror movie they all do the same stupid things like go to an abandoned building/drug den in the middle of night.



Ha! I just gotta run with this thought....watch the video:  “If you’re in a horror movie you make poor decisions. It’s what you do"


----------



## fishfulthinking

With "Fear" I find myself continually urging the cast to "pick up a weapon!, don't poke the dead guy!".  It's kind of fun knowing more than what the characters know.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Ha! I just gotta run with this thought....watch the video:  “If you’re in a horror movie you make poor decisions. It’s what you do"




Yes,  that commercial it always cracks me up.


----------



## Shalimar

Funny stuff!


----------



## AprilT

yep


----------



## chic

What made TWD so attractive to me, the quiet moments when two survivors meet up, learn each other's pasts, walk along a country road together or inhabit an abandoned house and just talk, are sadly missing in FTWD. I feel AMC is trying to manipulate viewers into liking this show so they can kill off all the major characters of WD while having a replacement of sorts to entice WD fans afterwards.


----------



## AprilT

Chic, TWD is based on a comic book series and most of those characters who die, did so in the comic book before the series ever made it to a tv series, some character died or changed a bit, and a few never existed like Daryl, which is one of the reasons he's lasted so long as it is, but in the comics some really horrific things happened to some characters who are still on the show, not that they aren't going to die eventually, but, just not as soon as in the book or as they did, but a lot of the story goes according to the book and many of the main characters are always dying off.  

Robert Kirkman the originator who wrote the comic book and is one of the executive producers stated he has an idea already in mind of how TWD will end and it will be on a positive note.  Of course we can't hold him to that.  Good thing is he doesn't plan for the series to end any time soon.  Kirkman is still writing the comic story so there's still plenty to go, but, it could end if viewership falls off in the coming year/s.  But, it saddens me and I have to brace myself, so do be prepared for favorite characters to die, it goes with the territory of the show.  The newest show is more about fans not being able to get enough of TWD during the breaks if anything.


----------



## chic

In th comic version Carol (Pelletier) commits suicide early on while her daughter Sophia lives and is cared for by Glen. In the TV series Carol is one of the toughest most interesting characters who's had to make some of the most difficult choices. Since she's already dead in the comic book, I hope she'll be allowed to live in the series. She's probably my favorite character. And I'll miss Glen this season so Carol must live!


----------



## AprilT

I know as I said, some things were changed, as you know, there are a one or two characters gone who should still be alive and one or two characters who should have already have died at least by last season.  So having said this, I guess I'm just a little baffled by your previous post since I think the flow of the show shouldn't have been of any surprise in it's direction it was never going to be a country walking, reflecting getting to know each other type show, it's a apocalyptic show based on that style of comic, the theme was pretty much laid out from the start.  Not is Kansas anymore Toto.


----------



## Pruz

I'm a major TWD fan, so is my daughter. We watch it together even though we're in separate states and text back and forth. We also watch the new spin off Fear the Walking Dead, which starts at the beginning of the virus. New family, new characters, new twists--so far so good.


----------



## AprilT

Pruz said:


> I'm a major TWD fan, so is my daughter. We watch it together even though we're in separate states and text back and forth. We also watch the new spin off Fear the Walking Dead, which starts at the beginning of the virus. New family, new characters, new twists--so far so good.




:coolthumb::welcome:


----------



## Shalimar

Welcome Pruz, the more deadheads the merrier!


----------



## fishfulthinking

Shalimar said:


> Welcome Pruz, the more deadheads the merrier!


I thought a Deadhead was a Grateful Dead fan.  ... Regardless I too like TWD


----------



## AprilT

fishfulthinking said:


> I thought a Deadhead was a Grateful Dead fan.  ... Regardless I too like TWD



I've been waiting for someone to say that.  True, but, Some of us fans have borrowed the term for ourselves since GD have long since been off the scene for most of the WD generation and they probably thought they are the first to use it.  I think it was one of my physical therapist who first said to me so you too are a dead-head when we were talking about the show and I guess it stuck or maybe I first heard in on talking dead.  I can't remember where for sure I first heard it, maybe someone was just insulting me.  :laugh:


----------



## fishfulthinking

I suppose I was aging myself then lol


----------



## AprilT

fishfulthinking said:


> I suppose I was aging myself then lol



Welcome to the fold, glad you're here; we do bite, but at least everyone lives to see another day.


----------



## tnthomas

Ah, I had to search for this thread, found it !   Some episode 3 stuff to pass on :

The Walking Dead Season 6 News: Episode 3 "Thank You" Sneak Peek, Premiere Date, Trailers, & Photos


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Ah, I had to search for this thread, found it !   Some episode 3 stuff to pass on :
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 6 News: Episode 3 "Thank You" Sneak Peek, Premiere Date, Trailers, & Photos



For some reason the link didn't work for me, but, thank you for the effort.  BTW I like your avatar, it makes me chuckle and lately I've been watching, I believe the show is called, "last man standing."  In spite of its political far bent pokes. 

Anyway, I'm very much looking forward to tonight's episode.


----------



## tnthomas

Well I'm watching the current episode and a major member of the group just now died.     I am shocked and saddened.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> For some reason the link didn't work for me, but, thank you for the effort.  BTW I like your avatar, it makes me chuckle and lately I've been watching, I believe the show is called, "last man standing."  In spite of its political far bent pokes.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very much looking forward to tonight's episode.



Thanks April, the avatar is a glimpse of the neighbor "Wilson" from the  Home Improvement  TV comedy(Tim Allen,Patrica Richardson).        

Wow, I thought we were going to lose Michonne as she was going over the gate.     Later, Rick gets ambushed by a couple "wolves"(I think).

ops, gotta go laptop battery low


----------



## Shalimar

Soooo sad. Oh the feels, the feels!


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Thanks April, the avatar is a glimpse of the neighbor "Wilson" from the  Home Improvement  TV comedy(Tim Allen,Patrica Richardson).
> 
> Wow, I thought we were going to lose Michonne as she was going over the gate.     Later, Rick gets ambushed by a couple "wolves"(I think).
> 
> ops, gotta go laptop battery low



Hi Thomas, yes I knew who the pic was of, I was a fan of that show, that's why I mentioned tthe tv show " The last man standing" which stars the lead actor from the "Home improvement" TV show.


I am so annoyed with tonight's episode events all around for so many reasons and especially at Scott Gimple, for that note he left for the viewers of the talking dead.  So we're now left with is a  Glen is or isn't he a gonna and then there's poor Rick.  This episode was worse than the week before,as far as mayhem. I expect things will slow down next week's episode, at least I'm hoping.


----------



## chic

I enjoyed last night's episode. Things are really moving. Nicholas dead! Poetic justice. Didn't feel a thing. He should've died earlier. Glen might've lived a bit longer. Rick alone. Car won't start. Rick looks frustrated. Surrounded by walkers. Daryl's off being Daryl - can't connect with Rick. Forboding. Love it. 

Alexandria has turned out to be pretty much what Rick thought it would become. Where does this leave them now? Lots of cliffhangers. Will Glen return as a walker?? I'll bet he does. nthego:

We need some Walker smilies for this thread.


----------



## fishfulthinking

and a 90 minute show next week  OH MY!!


----------



## fishfulthinking

imagine the scenarios we could create centered around Glen....
Nobody from "the group", or Alexandria is with him sooooo 
If he lives? ... how long before the viewers and everyone else see him again?  Will he return as the same guy?  Will he go crazy like Morgan did?  Will he survive alone?  Will he turn feral?  
If he lives? ... why? did he do so on his own?  Does someone save him?  If so who?  Definitely not anyone we currently know, cause they are all out of the area on their way back to Alexandria?  Do we see someone new?  Do the Wolves get him then kill him, or do they use him as a hostage or as collateral etc?
If he dies, will we see him as a walker and who will he kill?  Will he see Maggie, will Maggie want to lock him up in a barn and keep him close...
If he is a walker will he be a new kind of walker and have some kind of recognition of his loved ones?  (yea way out there thought but this show is way out there)
Or will Carol hunt him down and yet again go all Bad A@@ on whomever and whatever to save our beloved Glen.

I do believe his demise is near, but now....?  Given what was read on Talking Dead.... I have to wonder?


----------



## AprilT

fishfulthinking said:


> imagine the scenarios we could create centered around Glen....
> Nobody from "the group", or Alexandria is with him sooooo
> If he lives? ... how long before the viewers and everyone else see him again?  Will he return as the same guy?  Will he go crazy like Morgan did?  Will he survive alone?  Will he turn feral?
> If he lives? ... why? did he do so on his own?  Does someone save him?  If so who?  Definitely not anyone we currently know, cause they are all out of the area on their way back to Alexandria?  Do we see someone new?  Do the Wolves get him then kill him, or do they use him as a hostage or as collateral etc?
> If he dies, will we see him as a walker and who will he kill?  Will he see Maggie, will Maggie want to lock him up in a barn and keep him close...
> If he is a walker will he be a new kind of walker and have some kind of recognition of his loved ones?  (yea way out there thought but this show is way out there)
> Or will Carol hunt him down and yet again go all Bad A@@ on whomever and whatever to save our beloved Glen.
> 
> I do believe his demise is near, but now....?  Given what was read on Talking Dead.... I have to wonder?




I enjoyed reading your scenarios 
  I ts quite possible Glenn survived as it appears when I took a second look at the scene it was Nicholas who's guts were being devoured.  Maybe it's a new chacter who saves Glenn or one of three, in order most likely, Morgan, Rick, Carol. WAIT,WAIT! wasn't Enid supposed to do something weyare going to be so glad to see her showing back up for?  So maybe Enid saves Glenn.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> Hi Thomas, yes I knew who the pic was of, I was a fan of that show, that's why I mentioned tthe tv show " The last man standing" which stars the lead actor from the "Home improvement" TV show.
> 
> 
> I am so annoyed with tonight's episode events all around for so many reasons and especially at Scott Gimple, for that note he left for the viewers of the talking dead.  So we're now left with is a  Glen is or isn't he a gonna and then there's poor Rick.  This episode was worse than the week before,as far as mayhem. I expect things will slow down next week's episode, at least I'm hoping.



Sorry, I think I have heard of  The last man standing, but I didn't make the Tim Allen connection.  

I hope that the gossip is correct and that Glenn does in fact survive; the writers but just leave their bloody hands off the members of "The Group" and just kill off more Alexanderians, if they really must.  :livid:


----------



## chic

AprilT said:


> I enjoyed reading your scenarios
> I ts quite possible Glenn survived as it appears when I took a second look at the scene it was Nicholas who's guts were being devoured. Maybe it's a new chacter who saves Glenn or one of three, in order most likely, Morgan, Rick, Carol. WAIT,WAIT! wasn't Enid supposed to do something weyare going to be so glad to see her showing back up for? So maybe Enid saves Glenn.



I enjoyed those scenarios too. I think Glen is really dead this time. That blood spurt shot out of him like a geyser and the walkers feeding on his abdomen looks lethal to me. Plus the writers said, (on Talking Dead afterwards), audiences will see "parts" of Glen again. I'm guessing he'll become a walker. Maggie will be protected from seeing him as a walker, I hope. Carol will kill Glen. Who else could really do it? I'm oversimplifying here. But it was a really exciting episode that leaves so many questions. It's fun to speculate with other fans of the show.


----------



## fishfulthinking

AprilT
Enid!!  Of course... never considered her... she has to be part of some grand plan soon....


----------



## fishfulthinking

And what of Rick, he is not lost in the frey yet.  Though the situation looks mighty desperate for our wounded hero.  Those walkers are closing in quickly.  Who will get to Rick in time, Sasha, Abe and Daryl, Enid?  Machone and what's his name (dread locks guy?)
But his cut is infected... he is loosing blood and energy fast, what will he do to stay safe?  Has he the energy to fight for his life
will he loose that arm?  Hershel had to loose his leg.  Hmmmm what then, will he get a Meryl like hand and be even more bad a@@?
I suggest he hop up on top of that motor home PDQ and wait for the others to come divert that nasty herd.
Oh the tension.


----------



## AprilT

chic said:


> I enjoyed those scenarios too. I think Glen is really dead this time. That blood spurt shot out of him like a geyser and the walkers feeding on his abdomen looks lethal to me. Plus the writers said, (on Talking Dead afterwards), audiences will see "parts" of Glen again. I'm guessing he'll become a walker. Maggie will be protected from seeing him as a walker, I hope. Carol will kill Glen. Who else could really do it? I'm oversimplifying here. But it was a really exciting episode that leaves so many questions. It's fun to speculate with other fans of the show.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Those were Nicholas' guts as he fell on top of Glenn, and Scott Gimple was being very vague and deceitful about how Glenn would be seen again, he was doing everything to avoid giving a definitive answer to the character's true outcome.  I think he phased things the way he did to not give anything away.  But, only time will tell.  Sources say Glenn, the character is still on set being filmed long after that episode was filmed.  That might only mean he's shooting flashbacks, but, I'm telling myself otherwise.  Either way I think I'm getting more ticked having them play on my emotions.


----------



## fishfulthinking

LOL AprilT. I hear ya.
I also wonder if Glen is still seen on set because he will be back as a recognizable walker eeeek NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO again and who will see him first?  
The tension the tension.


----------



## AprilT

Well I saw a spoiler pic of Glenn, at least it appears to be, 

You know this is the most horrific scene even more horrific than Herschel though, for me Hershel's death will always the worse for me so far, but, this scene just rips me apart in ways no other does, not just for Glen, but for Nicholas as well, you really feel their desperation and Nicholas' surrender, at I did in a way I'd never felt anyone's else's.  A link for the spoiler below. 

Following is the horrific scene again and be warned there's a spoiler pic of Glenn in the first link.

http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/26/glenn-alive-the-walking-dead-set-photo-proof-not-dead/

http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/26/did-glenn-die-the-walking-dead-season-6-really-dead/


----------



## fishfulthinking

Ooooo spoilers... not yet ready to look lol.
I feel same about Hershel.   Still the worst in my books.


----------



## chic

AprilT said:


> I enjoyed reading your scenarios
> I ts quite possible Glenn survived as it appears when I took a second look at the scene it was Nicholas who's guts were being devoured. Maybe it's a new chacter who saves Glenn or one of three, in order most likely, Morgan, Rick, Carol. WAIT,WAIT! wasn't Enid supposed to do something weyare going to be so glad to see her showing back up for? So maybe Enid saves Glenn.



You're right. I saw the episode again and it was Nicholas who was being eviscerated. But Glen was underneath him and pinned to the ground and surrounded by walkers. I just don't see how he can escape this but we'll see. 

Rick is in a pretty bad mess now too. Stuck in a vehicle that won't start, in the woods, and walkers beginning to pour out of the woods. Good cliffhanger.


----------



## fishfulthinking

I don't think we needed 90 minutes of that last nite zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Next week better step up and thrill us, it's what we are expecting now.


----------



## AprilT

I was fine with last nights episode, at first I did a few , but, then the time flew by as I became absorbed into the story.  I for one am glad for the break in pace, though, I would like for them to get back to the rest of the group and especially Glenns fate.  But, all in due time.


----------



## tnthomas

Last night's episode was interesting, acting was first rate.   Initially I was hoping the storyline would focus back to Rick, and perhaps learn more of Glen's status.  Hopefully next week.  :shrug:


----------



## chic

fishfulthinking said:


> I don't think we needed 90 minutes of that last nite zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Next week better step up and thrill us, it's what we are expecting now.



I agree. Normally Sunday's episode is the kind I like best but NOT when Glen is pinned under the dead body of Nicholas and surrounded by hungry walkers and Rick is stuck in a dead car in the woods, also surrounded by oncoming walkers and Daryl is rushing to help (Rick, I assume). Uh Uh. No way. I want the action back. I need to know what happened to my survivor buds. layful:


----------



## tnthomas

*Sunday,  Nov. 8, 2015*

OK, Rick got back to Alexandria.    Maggie and (? male) come to the end of the drainage tunnel, only to meet with walkers on the outside of the grating.  Later, they erase (??) names that had been written(painted) on the wall.    Rick gets romantic with the blond lady(name ?).   Still no word on Daryl, Glenn, Sasha and Abraham....

Can anyone fill in the "??"...?


----------



## chic

Good episode. I'm surprised to learn Maggie's pregnant. That must be the "part" of Glenn we'll be seeing in the future. He must be dead. At least he might not become a walker.


----------



## jujube

I'm still extremely bummed about Glenn.  Someone on another board was hinting that he managed to get under the dumpster, but didn't we see blood spurting from his neck?  But, if this follows the "television code", Maggie being pregnant pretty much dooms him (in cop/fireman/soldier shows, finding out that your wife is pregnant or getting back together with an estranged spouse pretty much means you're going to die during the episode).


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> *Sunday,  Nov. 8, 2015*
> 
> OK, Rick got back to Alexandria.    Maggie and (? male) come to the end of the drainage tunnel, only to meet with walkers on the outside of the grating.  Later, they erase (??) names that had been written(painted) on the wall.    Rick gets romantic with the blond lady(name ?).   Still no word on Daryl, Glenn, Sasha and Abraham....
> 
> Can anyone fill in the "??"...?




Not a bad episode, it was good to get away from dying cast members, really glad everyone got through it alive, would like more of that unlikeliness to happen. 
Rick and Jesse :aargh:  I don't blame the son for wanting shooting lessons.  They could at least not do that in the wide open.  Just inconsiderate aside from I'm just not feeling them as a couple.

The wall thing was cheap play with out emotions.  Why would they even have Glenn and Nicholas' names on the wall to begin with if they don't have confirmation one way or the other or at the very least just having stating the list is that of the missing, but, from my understanding it was a wall of the dead.  As I said cheap shot.  Like some other fans of the show, I'm starting to almost not care one way of the other because of the cheesy coyness.  They really know how to mess up a good story and plot line a little playfulness is fine, but, it gets old and senseless fast in a story like this for some of us.


----------



## fishfulthinking

Average show.  The sewer walkers were kinda cool.  How fun would those costumes be to create 
As for the plot. well it's interesting and kind of disjointed but I guess if we were all surrounded behind walls like that with walkers closing in on us I think we would be acting rather oddly too.
The names on the wall I thought interesting, I think Maggie erasing Glenn was because somehow she herself personally felt she received a "sign" from Glenn like she explained to Aaron about.  She said Glenn always somehow managed to leave her a sign.  So she is keeping up hope by taking him off the dead peoples wall.
I don't think we will see answers about Glenn before mid season finale.  It's a cliff hanger, the writers have us hooked.  They would want us to return after Christmas.  
Carl.  when when when will this boy/man get tough, a slap fight with the other teen.  Worst scene ever, I think Carl needs to grow a pair.  He has seen so much, he should be more bad a$$ lol.
So Maggie being pregnant is horrible news.  Another liability like Judith.  Another risky pregnancy like Laurie?  Hmmmm history repeating it's self I have to wonder.
Rick getting back, was intense but would have liked more, like just how did he escape the motorhome, I hope the writers do a flash back at some point.
Betsy getting it in the eye WOW that came easy to the blonde (shoot I forget her name, Ricks love interest??)  She seems to "get it"  Another one for team Rick, in more ways than one lol 
I must be kinda warped but I did get a kick out of young Sam's fear of the cookies his mom made him lol.  I bet he had some nasty Carol flashbacks.  I do feel kinda sorry for him though poor kid has seen too much.  
All in all I still remain a faithful TWD fan


----------



## tnthomas

Well, Daryl surfaces, encounters some people who end up stealing his motorcycle and crossbow.   I'm sure he'll get the motorcycle and crossbow back...          Daryl needs a shower really really bad.

Sasha and Abraham are hold up in some Army officers residence, along with a pet walker.  They appear to have some conversation about... their " relationship" developing.....?

Anyway,  Daryl shows up in a commercial truck, and the three of them drive away.    They are calling Rick on the radio, but I couldn't hear his reply.....


----------



## AprilT

You missed a great OMG! moment if you didn't hear that response that came over the walkie talkie thing. Though they could be playing with our heads again giving false hope.


----------



## tnthomas

April,   Yep, I missed it!   PM?


----------



## chic

You think it's Glenn April??


----------



## AprilT

I'm sure they want to keep us guessing, but, that's what I and many others thought and hoped when we first heard what came over the walkie talkie or whatever it's called.  I recall hearing Glenn would be making an appearance in episode 7 so I'm hopeful, just hope he will be in live form when that happens.  I'm ready to really knock the writers heads off at this point.    Good on them for being able to mess with us though, but, they better hope I never see them in person.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> I'm sure they want to keep us guessing, but, that's what I and many others thought and hoped when we first heard what came over the walkie talkie or whatever it's called.  I recall hearing Glenn would be making an appearance in episode 7 so I'm hopeful, just hope he will be in live form when that happens.  I'm ready to really knock the writers heads off at this point.   Good on them for being able to mess with us though, but, they better hope I never see them in person.



Yea, you know they're playin us fans for all it's worth and we're lettin them do it!


----------



## AprilT

Of course we are letting them; the show still has some value to us or some of us would have given up by now.  But, there may come a time we say enough already; I've jumped ship on a few shows I once thought I'd never get enough of in the past, but, I've not yet reached that threshold on TWD just yet.    For now I am a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just part of the heard, when it comes to the show.


----------



## fishfulthinking

I feel we won't be seeing Glenn until the new year.  It's a heck of a cliff hanger isn't it?  Or maybe Oscar the Grouch popped out of that dumpster and grabbed Glenn and took him in safely.
Then Darryl, Abe, and Sasha will show up with that crazy Patty Fuel truck and burn all the zombies lurking around Glenn and Oscar the grouch ... now the cliff hanger will be, does Glenn get out of the dumpster alive.  Does he save Oscar the Grouch because he is after all only a puppet.
Ok jokes aside... was that really Rick on the Walkie Talkie?  We only have 2 episodes left... what is going to give... 
I too am still hooked, the writers and producers are doing an amazing job, I mean if it can conjure up the kind of emotional reaction we all have, I think that is them doing a bang up job.
Thoughts on further questions.... will we figure out anything regarding the wolves?  What of Rick's injured hand/arm?  Is he now infected, did walker blood taint his blood?  Who were those crazies that mugged Darryl in the woods?  Deanna, has she crossed over to the dark side?  Maggie will she hold it together?  .....


----------



## chic

Rick can't die because the writers, when discussing it on Talking Dead, said that Rick along with Carol and Daryl are unkillables. Which is good news for fans because it was hard to lose a character like Glenn who'd been around since the  first episode.


----------



## tnthomas

chic said:


> Rick can't die because the writers, when discussing it on Talking Dead, said that Rick along with Carol and Daryl are unkillables. Which is good news for fans because it was hard to lose a character like Glenn who'd been around since the  first episode.



How 'bout Michonne???


----------



## chic

tnthomas said:


> How 'bout Michonne???



They didn't mention Michone but I'd hate to lose the Samurai girl. Wouldn't you?


----------



## AprilT

I've said it before, if Rick and Michonne are gone, that might be the end for me.


----------



## tnthomas

Gotta keep Rich, Michonne, and I'd hate to loose Daryl.     I _was_ going to mention who I'd 'trade' in order to keep those 3, but decided not to- just seemed a bit too callous.   :shrug:


----------



## tnthomas

Well now, just "like that"....I'm still watching tonight's episode(time: 7:40PM, West Coast) so I'll say no more right now.

Glenn


----------



## chic

tnthomas said:


> Well now, just "like that"....I'm still watching tonight's episode(time: 7:40PM, West Coast) so I'll say no more right now.
> 
> Glenn



Excellent. I enjoyed it too tn. The cinematography had me captivated. Watching the body being pulled out of harms way under all that blood and mess. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I really couldn't. This is why Hollywood screenwriters get paid millions right?

Kudos.


----------



## AprilT

Very happy Glenn's alive, was kind of surreal watching it play out because it happened exactly as I had described to someone, not sure on which site, but I had said he could slide under the bin and use the walker bodies to block other walkers from getting to them eventually they'd clear out.  Having already pictured it that way, it felt anticlimactic.  That's not to say I'm not pleased with the episode, but, it just felt like, I already saw it play out, so it didn't feel like a surprise.  It was almost too easy, no big production, just as simple as I saw it in my head, though I did think of other scenarios like Abraham and others coming to the rescue.  I did expect Enid would play a part, though, I was thinking she might would draw the walkers away, she didn't have to bother unless they will replay the scene out at anther time with more details showing she played a bigger roll to distract the walkers to start heading away.

Good episode over all, so much went on, now new things to worry over, I so hope we aren't going to lose any of the gang in the mid-season finale.  My worry was that it might be Abraham who will meet Lucile, Negan's bat.  It never bodes well for someone to make a speech about how much they look forward to the future as Abe did, but, lets just hope, it's not an omen in his case.


----------



## chic

Did you watch Steven Yeun on Talking Dead afterwards? I did enjoy that. Glenn has always been one of my favorite characters on the show. He's so low key but  super gutsy and he's been around since day one. I'll feel like I'm losing family when I lose that one.


----------



## AprilT

Yes, I for one did watch Yeun, on TTD, he was very gracious and seemed quite touched about how much the fans  invested in his character's story line.  I think the writers will have to give some serious thought on letting him die anytime soon, but, one can never trust that crazy production team.


----------



## fishfulthinking

I am late to the party, but only got to watch last nite.
Whew Glen, saved AMAZING!!!!
Yes loved his chat on talking dead to.  Imagine the pressure of not being able to discuss his future of the show until the episode is done wow more stressful than being under that dumpster.
So Question..... my husband pointed this out, when Glen came across David, Zombie with his eye stuck to the metal fence (Betsy's husband)... did anyone else sense an odd kind of recognition going on in his face when Glen stood over him?
Gosh just so much happening this second last episode of the year OMG!!!  And Eugene, he just gets funnier and funnier.  I have no idea how Josh Mcdermitt can not bust out laughing with some of the antics of his character.  Long Live Eugene.


----------



## tnthomas

fishfulthinking,  welcome to the TWD fan club!

Well, the mid-season finale is off on a crazy rollercoaster ride, the damaged tower falls and smashes the perimeter wall, so now tons of zombies are all over Alexandria.      The weird "upstairs boy" is looking a bit weirder, everybody just barely misses getting nailed by the hordes of walkers...except Deanna ...got bit?     Still have about half the show left.


----------



## AprilT

Excellent mid season finale.  I saw a clip of an encounter coming up for Sasha, Abe and Daryl,  looks really intense, my fear is at least one won't make it home.


----------



## ndynt

Interesting video.  Wonder how closely it will follow the comic book.


----------



## AprilT

It's hard to tell, I don't read the comics, but, I hear bits and pieces about the character from reading on other websites and talking with other people.  Negan is bad news, hoping non of the three who first meet up with his crew will be his first victims, though they might not introduce him early on as the devil he really is and will show himself to be.  My understanding is Negan is a very smooth operator.  Much of the actual acts veers from the comic, but, one thing's for sure, the guy is going to give the Governor a run over his money and then some by the time it's all over.  I'm not sure my stomach will be able to take him even though I was looking forward to seeing the actor who will be playing the role.


----------



## ndynt

So hope Glenn will not be his first victim, April.   I am still digesting the finale.  Imagine, we shall have to wonder until spring.


----------



## AprilT

I hope Glenn won't be his first casualty either, I'm thinking he won't, Maybe Abe or one of the other Alexandrians will be, but, I really am sick of seeing anyone lose their lives so harshly.  Par for the course though.  Sigh.  The show returns Valentines day, they are so bloody cruel.


----------



## fishfulthinking

Whew, I am still trying to catch my breath from the finale... WOW it was a good one.
I kinda felt some sadness (almost a tear) for Deanna, but prior I never really liked her (she was awesome on Talking Dead I must say)
Her real name is Tovah Feldshuh, sounds like a name out of a fiction novel.  Love it.
Anywhoooo yeah WOW so much went on.  Upstairs boy ahahaha love that name for Sam he is looking mighty sickly.  Oh I have to say I applaud Jason Alexander (he to was on talking dead ... for his "almost" take on Judith ... and upstairs boy...  Sam.  It's a cruel one in real life but as I slip into the fiction here for a moment they are liabilities... off with their heads sorry I don't mean to offend honest but darn Judith she cries at all the wrong times.  And Sam talking during the mass exodus  What the heck Rick may loose it on him.  
The worst Part ... "CAROL DOWN"  noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
SO MUCH.


----------



## AprilT

Well my friends, I thought, I would get some last comments in about one of my favorite TV shows before the year ends on this side of the equator/zone. . . 

I changed my phone ring tone to TWD theme music.    One of my friends was going to put that as the ring tone for me on her phone, but she said it spooked her too much and she especially didn't want to hear that if she were in the middle of sleeping, it finally dawned on me to ask her for the link to download the music as my own ringtone, now will be comforted with the sound of the show wherever I go.  YAY!  

On another note, ring tone my friend has for me is the golden girl's theme song, after a year of protest, it finally dawned on me, it's rather sweet, so now I put that one on my phone for her as well.  Can't believe we're getting as old as those gals, but, hey, thanks for being a friend.

Looking forward to the return of TWD Feb 14 2016!!!!!!!!


----------



## tnthomas

Well, I just have to share my WD Christmas gift haul:




Spoiler


----------



## chic

ndynt said:


> So hope Glenn will not be his first victim, April. I am still digesting the finale. Imagine, we shall have to wonder until spring.



Not until spring, only until Feb. 14


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Well, I just have to share my WD Christmas gift haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25251
> 
> View attachment 25252



:coolthumb:


----------



## tnthomas

Well, here we are, another Sunday evening and no TWD or FTWD, <sigh>

Second half of  TWD Season 6 will commence on Feb. 14. 2016....something to look forward to!

as for the resumption of Fear the Waking Dead, just speculation at this time.



> We have no official word on a *Fear the Walking Dead* season 2 premiere date just yet, but we can speculate a little. Since_* Fear the Walking Dead*_ season 2 will be 15 episodes, and AMC will likely want to have it run up to as close as possible to the start of *The Walking Dead* season 7 in October 2016, then you can probably expect this one to kick off in June of 2016.


 Source


----------



## AprilT

Looks like they'll be out to sea on FTWD for a bit on the 2nd season.

http://www.crossmap.com/news/fear-the-walking-dead-season-2-release-date-news-and-update-23761


----------



## AprilT

This was cute

https://static.xx.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v2/y4/r/-PAXP-deijE.gif


----------



## tnthomas

April, I could not get the link to work....:shrug:


Anyway just want to say-   season 6 TWD resumes next week!   Tomorrow AMC is airing TWD episodes all day!  :attn:


    So much for getting any chores done....


----------



## AprilT

Thomas, I Wii have to check the link tomorrow on my desktop, I can't seem to open it up on my tablet.  I saw secret clip of the standoff with Abe, Daryl, Sasha and negan's gang.  wow! Also couldn't help myself peeked spoiling dead page,  youser!  I àm stoked.


----------



## AprilT

I tried the link on my desktop, being I first posted it a couple of weeks ago, I realy don't ever remember what it was about.  :dunno:  Maybe the FB post was removed.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> Thomas, I Wii have to check the link tomorrow on my desktop, I can't seem to open it up on my tablet.  I saw secret clip of the standoff with Abe, Daryl, Sasha and negan's gang.  wow! Also couldn't help myself peeked spoiling dead page,  youser!  I àm stoked.



I googled  "standoff with Abe, Daryl, Sasha and negan's gang" and found:








I'm not entirely sure what's going on in the video, the sound on my Macbook Air is broken.  :shrug:


Anyway, it was good to see some of the season 1 episodes again; I always see something new the 2nd time around.   

Toward the end of Season 1 Episode 1 Rick made a point to check back on the first walker he came across- the one crawling along with it's lower half missing.   

He spoke to it, said "I'm sorry that this happened to you".....that was touching.


----------



## AprilT

That clip is the one that's been seen by most people, that aired on Talking Dead, you should be able to see that on the AMC website or on youtube.   I saw a little more, (dialogue which would really make your hairs stand up,) after that of what goes on, also, on the FB site, spoiling dead, the went even further into detail.  I also read what happens back at the home front and I'm telling you, you don't want to miss a second.  I tied avoiding reading all the details, but, what I did read and view on a clip, oh my.

This is a horrible clip, but, it shows a minute or so more of what happens during that encounter with Negans people.  Not sure if your pc will let you hear what's going on, but, you can give it a try.  Spoiling dead did give more details, about what comes next, but, I won't say anything here.  







Thomas here is a better sounding clip of the one you first posted, it's from amc on youtube.


----------



## tnthomas

Thanks April, I'll watch those clips on my main desktop, at least I have headrphones!   Just now finishing up post Superbowl activities.    Well, the Panthers tried, maybe next time.


----------



## Temperance

Oh My Gosh, thank you Thomas and April for posting those videos.  Sunday will not come fast enough for sure.


----------



## AprilT

I have a photo, that some might really not want to look and see, so, don't look if you don't want to see a spoiler, but if you read the comics it won't really be a surprise, but, then considering most things don't happen exactly the same as in the comic, this still may be too much of a spoiler for some. peek at your on risk.

I can't find the hide button, so I had to remove the picture as not to spoil for those not wanting to see it.  Sorry.


----------



## tnthomas

April,   I'd be interested to see, PM me if you would, please?  

Friday(today):  I'm off work today and have TWD season 2 (on AMC)playing episodes all day!      Here's something I came acrooss while sufing the net and watching TV:



> The first episode of the three-part standalone, titled 'In  Too Deep,' will accompany Michonne, Pete and his crew on the ship The  Companion. While they search the coast for supplies and signs of life, a  signal for help brings them to the scene of a massacre. Following that,  the crew are then led to the survivors’ colony of Monroe; a place that  may hold the answers they're looking for.
> The series stars Samira Wiley from Netflix's Orange is the New Black as Michonne.




The Walking Dead: Michonne



Sounds interesting, but I would have preferred they stayed with Danai Gurira as Michonne.


----------



## chic

TN are you saying they've got a new actress to protray Michonne? I wasn't able to find an info on this at google or anything. It's better than losing Michonne totally though.


----------



## AprilT

chic said:


> TN are you saying they've got a new actress to protray Michonne? I wasn't able to find an info on this at google or anything. It's better than losing Michonne totally though.



No he wasn't, there's aa video series on gaming box type thing featuring a cartoonist looking Michonne, but bearing resemblance to a different actress.

I'll post a link when I get to my real pc, this toy called a tablet is getting on my nerves.


----------



## WhatInThe

Stand alone? Have to wait to see what happens to Carol?


----------



## AprilT

Here's the link to the Michonne series.

http://en.yibada.com/articles/104090/20160214/the-walking-dead.htm

the video






Some of the ceators discussing the Michonne searies.


----------



## AprilT

WhatInThe said:


> Stand alone? Have to wait to see what happens to Carol?



No worries at least the next few episodes.


----------



## tnthomas

April, thanks for the vids, as usual I'm on my 'mute' Macbook Air(really gotta go to Best Buy for a new laptop) so I'll watch those on my desktop later.

Well, last nights episode must have been designed to be a real  fan-pleaser...I know I was!   The writers must have been feeling guilty over messing with our minds(EG: Glenn's fake death), and the lackluster mid season finale.

Bad guy bikers blown to hell in the blink of an eye- what's not to like!  Wheew, easy way out of that prediciment, thank you Daryl, and thanks to the U.S. Army for having provided the RPG.

...and, back to the walk through the zombie crowd, shielded by the walker guts wardrobe.    The "upstairs boy" Sam- starts to freak out over all the horror of being amongst the zombie herd, attracts the attention of a young walker and gets eaten.  His mom Jessie(the blond gal that Rick was smoochin' on)tries to rescue him, but she gets mobbed by walkers.  Jessie's other son Ron blames Rick and is pointing a gun at him; Michonne saves Rick.

The young woman Densie(the medical caregiver) gets away from the "wolf" dude....he gets eaten...everyone stand and clap!   

I forget what the deal was between Morgan and Carol, but they quit fighting....

Glenn is trying to save Maggie...the walkers corner him....Abraham and Sasha show up just at the right time with the right automatic weapons!  

The "Alexandrians" show that they have mettle, they show that they have _the ability to cope well with difficulties or to face a demanding situation in a spirited and resilient way._


----------



## Arachne

One of the best episodes ever.. Daryl cracks me up every time..I mean BOOM !!


----------



## AprilT

Arachne said:


> One of the best episodes ever.. Daryl cracks me up every time..I mean BOOM !!



Yes indeed, one of the best.  So many F-in A's were coming from me talking with my FB group when cheering on, what a great episode, I even fell almost in love with Abe, something I never expected.  I mean, I had the details of the entire show, though I avoided reading the exact play by play, but, seeing the Daryl scene and all the rest play out live, the written parts I did know about, didn't come close to the exhilaration of watching it on screen last night.  

I couldn't be more pleased with how this episode went even if I am blocking out poor Sam and his lot.  I always felt bad for little Sam, none of how he was on the show was his fault the poor little lost child.  RIP!.

Back to happy place, I re-watched bits and pieces of the episode twice and plan to watch it again next Sunday prior to episode 10.


----------



## Temperance

Wow!  Best episode ever.


----------



## fishfulthinking

Whew, catching my breath from that one.  It was a nail biter.  Glennnnnn, somebody please put him in a bubble, too many close calls.  
That was a stellar episode.  What next?


----------



## tnthomas

Last night I watched episode 9 again, and watched Talking Dead afterward.  Talking Dead is interesting, helps to clarify where needed, and is good to see the cast members being themselves, and commenting on their particular character.    They had the actors that played "Wolf", and  Jessie's two sons-Ron and Sam on the show; Benedict Samuel(Wolf) is actually a smiling, seemingly well adjusted young man(unlike  his "Wolf" roll).  The boys- Ron and Sam played by Austin Abrams and Major Dodson, are both(in stark contrast to their characters) very happy, top-of-their-game boys that are just so _normal_.    Another plus- all showered, and not wearin' zombie guts!


----------



## AprilT

I always watch talking dead after, sometimes I'll re-watch twd again right td goes off.

Be prepared for a real shocker in tomorrow's episode something a lot of fans have been wanting and a lot are adamantly against.  .


----------



## tnthomas

Hmmm, sounds like a character is going to...meet their end.  

I have a list of characters that the writers better keep their hands off:
Rick
Michonne
Daryl
Glenn
Maggie
Carol
Morgan
Sasha
Abraham
Rosita
Densie(the medical caregiver)
Carl

Did I forget anyone?


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Hmmm, sounds like a character is going to...meet their end.
> 
> I have a list of characters that the writers better keep their hands off:
> Rick
> Michonne
> Daryl
> Glenn
> Maggie
> Carol
> Morgan
> Sasha
> Abraham
> Rosita
> Densie(the medical caregiver)
> Carl
> 
> Did I forget anyone?



Don't worry, I'm not talking about any such thing along those lines.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> Be prepared for a real shocker in tomorrow's episode something a lot of fans have been wanting and a lot are adamantly against.  .



....less than 10 minutes to go 'til showtime!


----------



## tnthomas

Well well well.    A very good episode, once again.   

...and what a surprise at the end of the episode....or was it really such a surprise?  Anyway, so cool to see Michonne and Rick being finally relaxed, and able to let themselves be human.  Beautiful.

However, that long haired guy that Rick and Daryl brought back looks like trouble....


----------



## FazeFour

AprilT said:


> I always watch talking dead after, sometimes I'll re-watch twd again right td goes off.
> Be prepared for a real shocker in tomorrow's episode something a lot of fans have been wanting and a lot are adamantly against.  .



Same here, April; TWD, TTD, TWD. And I remember hating Sunday night because, too soon, it became Monday morning. Ahhh...retirement.


----------



## AprilT

I'm thinking now either Rick or michonne will have to die in the not too distant future.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> I'm thinking now either Rick or michonne will have to die in the not too distant future.



The thought crossed my mind as well, just a moment ago...

...I guess maybe because the writers have been so 'nice' to the fans lately,  kind of sets you up to wait for the_ other shoes to drop_.


----------



## WhatInThe

This last epi, 10 should've been titled Stupid Things People Do In A Horror Movie, must like the commercial. To top it off the broke the biggest rule of all: Don't have sex in a horror movie because that's when the villain sneaks up on you. Shippers delight? Eh, they act like they haven't seen it before.

Jesus a ninja or super soldier-huh? Just by camera work and common sense you knew the ignored zombie was someone they knew.

And I understand costumes are used for symbolism or simply to be cool/stylish but Jesus Ninja dressed like it's 20 degrees like a homeless guy in NYC mid winter??? Summer in the south, knit cap and heavy coat don't mix period.  Same for our heroes running in street clothing & boots with gear(another HUH?).


----------



## FazeFour

WhatInThe said:


> This last epi, 10 should've been titled Stupid Things People Do In A Horror Movie, must like the commercial. To top it off the broke the biggest rule of all: Don't have sex in a horror movie because that's when the villain sneaks up on you. Shippers delight? Eh, they act like they haven't seen it before.
> 
> Jesus a ninja or super soldier-huh? Just by camera work and common sense you knew the ignored zombie was someone they knew.
> 
> And I understand costumes are used for symbolism or simply to be cool/stylish but Jesus Ninja dressed like it's 20 degrees like a homeless guy in NYC mid winter??? Summer in the south, knit cap and heavy coat don't mix period.  Same for our heroes running in street clothing & boots with gear(another HUH?).



Just advocating for the clothing department - In the case of homelessness, using today's standards; If you don't wear it, it will be stolen. And using zombie apocalypse standards, if you stash it at camp while out on a supply run, either leave a Will (of property disbursement), or die with your boots on.


----------



## AprilT

I don't care, nija guy is cute, we need some real eye candy on the show.  j/k.    That's so not why I watch.

I already read some details for episode 15, I know that one will be a real nail bitter for sure.  But, from clips of episode 10, that's looking pretty edge of seat as well.  

Anyway, fun time, this, (clip below), will always be how I see Rick at least his alter ego one of the other reasons, I don't like the Richonne paring all that much for the moment, but, I'm sure I'll get over it if they're happy.  






Longer out takes of Rick's alter ego, Charlie from Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## FazeFour

AprilT said:


> I don't care, nija guy is cute, we need some real eye candy on the show.  j/k.    That's so not why I watch.
> 
> I already read some details for episode 15, I know that one will be a real nail bitter for sure.  But, from clips of episode 10, that's looking pretty edge of seat as well.
> 
> ... I don't like the Richonne paring all that much for the moment, but, I'm sure I'll get over it if they're happy.



The first thing they should have done when they had the drop on Jesus Dude is take off the knit cap and look for a "W"! That bugged me all through the episode...well, until the scene with Michonne and Rick. What I liked most about that scene was that they both smiled a lot, as if acknowledging: a) fans are going nuts right now, and b) why didn't we do this earlier? lol

The one person who'd be most happy with this union (if this was real life and all) would be Carl, because he and Michonne are tight. So I think Carl benefits most, gets to enjoy feeling like a real family unit again...well, for now anyway.


----------



## WhatInThe

FazeFour said:


> The first thing they should have done when they had the drop on Jesus Dude is take off the knit cap and look for a "W"! That bugged me all through the episode...well, until the scene with Michonne and Rick. What I liked most about that scene was that they both smiled a lot, as if acknowledging: a) fans are going nuts right now, and b) why didn't we do this earlier? lol
> 
> The one person who'd be most happy with this union (if this was real life and all) would be Carl, because he and Michonne are tight. So I think Carl benefits most, gets to enjoy feeling like a real family unit again...well, for now anyway.



I accept use of the wool knit cap to hide the W although that cap in a southern summer environment, no way. Especially in the apocalypse where drinkable water isn't always available. One could get heat frustration roaming around in that 24/7 in a semi tropical environment. I also understand homeless or protect it logic but that's what a bag or backpack is for. A year into the apocalypse and people haven't learned that?

Then the running in boots & shoes. With all the walking they've done in the apocalypse all their shoes would've worn out or need to be resoled/repaired. Knit picking. I guess the attire is needed to move the story and set mood.


----------



## FazeFour

I definitely agree with you, What. Jesus Dude didn't even break a sweat. In season 2, I made a point of checking everyone's shoes for wear and DIY repairs. I justified it - it's a TV comic book. I mean, over the years, how many times did Cap'n America change his shoes? :friendly_wink:


----------



## WhatInThe

Episode 10: Stupid things people do in a horror movie.

OR

10 Stupid things people do in a horror movie or what not to do in an apocolypse.

http://www.playwithdeath.com/top-10-stupid-things-horror-movies-teach-us-not-to-do/

How many rules did they break in this epi


----------



## FazeFour

What - That was hilarious!


----------



## AprilT

There's a video on Facebook where the scene with Daryl and Rick chasing Jesus is played in fast motion to the accompaniment of Benny Hill music, I tried to see if I could find a copy to post here, so far not yet, but I'll try again.  I might have to just post a link.


----------



## AprilT

https://www.facebook.com/TheWalkingDeadFam/videos/1679608565628149/


----------



## Arachne

April I found this one..


----------



## WhatInThe

I don't if these gieco commercials are regional but it sums it up quite well

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ-hlcux66s

I am in no way endorsing gieco but I love this commercial even though the leap to insurance is a bit of a stretch.

Run for the cemetery! 

Why can't we just get in the running car?

Hide behind the chainsaws

LOL


----------



## AprilT

Arachne said:


> April I found this one..
> 
> ]



Thank you.  I love watching it play out with the BH music.  I didn't see it when I went over there earlier, here it is sped up with music.


----------



## WhatInThe

AprilT said:


> Thank you.  I love watching it play out with the BH music.  I didn't see it when I went over there earlier, here it is sped up with music.



When the truck went into the lake I was thinking all those wasted supplies then "filler episode" started running across my mind with the comic relief. The purpose of this epi had two significant purposes-shipper time and introduce a new character other than that it seemed like filler.


----------



## chic

Arachne said:


> April I found this one..



Arachne that was awesome. Is nothing sacred? I thought that was such a good episode of the dead. Now I'm going to hear Benny Hill music everytime. Love it.


----------



## AprilT

chic said:


> Arachne that was awesome. Is nothing sacred? I thought that was such a good episode of the dead. Now I'm going to hear Benny Hill music everytime. Love it.




Did you watch the sped up version I posted above?  Even better to get stuck in your head.


----------



## chic

AprilT said:


> Did you watch the sped up version I posted above? Even better to get stuck in your head.



Yes I did April. Thanks. It is even funnier sped up. Yackety Sax is the best background music for the Dead IMO.


----------



## tnthomas

WhatInThe said:


> When the truck went into the lake I was thinking all those wasted supplies then "filler episode" started running across my mind with the comic relief. The purpose of this epi had two significant purposes-shipper time and introduce a new character other than that it seemed like filler.



I hated to see all the stuff go to waste in the lake.   That was dumb, if Rick and Daryl had just left, rather than chase the Jesus guy then that wouldn't have happened.     Them two chasing the Jesus guy way was just a mess, and poor judgment, security-wise. 

   Maybe it was just a_ "blowing off some steam"_ episode,  after the hectic events have settled down there, in Alexandria.


----------



## FazeFour

tnthomas said:


> I hated to see all the stuff go to waste in the lake.   That was dumb, if Rick and Daryl had just left, rather than chase the Jesus guy then that wouldn't have happened.     Them two chasing the Jesus guy way was just a mess, and poor judgment, security-wise.
> 
> Maybe it was just a_ "blowing off some steam"_ episode,  after the hectic events have settled down there, in Alexandria.



I thought that was dumb, too. They should have been more aware of their surroundings, too. Yo, there's a lake right there, and you're on a hill! And as quick and accurate as their reflexes are, it stymies me that Daryl didn't dive onto the truck's brake peddle. He had time, and Jesus Dude was unarmed then.

So, I'm telling myself something in the way that scene played out must come into play later. Either that, or, yeah...blowing off steam/comic relief/male bonding stuff.


----------



## AprilT

FazeFour said:


> The first thing they should have done when they had the drop on Jesus Dude is take off the knit cap and look for a "W"! That bugged me all through the episode...well, until the scene with Michonne and Rick. What I liked most about that scene was that they both smiled a lot, as if acknowledging: a) fans are going nuts right now, and b) why didn't we do this earlier? lol
> 
> *The one person who'd be most happy with this union (if this was real life and all) would be Carl, because he and Michonne are tight. So I think Carl benefits most, gets to enjoy feeling like a real family unit again...well, for now anyway*.



I love the relationship between these two, I don't think richonne thing matters as to how close a family unit they already were, they were already bonded for the rest of their lives, but, now that family may be cursed by the union, I hope not, but it is a fear of many fans including myself.  Good thing is I know Michonne is safe through the rest of this season, but, another fan fav, not so much.


----------



## AprilT

Read at your own risk, this is the complete upcoming episode, if you don't want to know all the details of episode 11, don't read open, you have been warned.   AMC is having a conniption and is taking serious action about the leaks so avoid any issues for this site, I've removed the spoiler, sorry to those who missed it.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> I love the relationship between these two, I don't think richonne thing matters as to how close a family unit they already were, they were already bonded for the rest of their lives, but, now that family may be cursed by the union, I hope not, but it is a fear of many fans including myself._  Good thing is I know Michonne is safe through the rest of this season, but, another fan fav, not so much_.



You know this is  killing me, April.  :crushed:


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> You know this is  killing me, April.  :crushed:



I don't think you really want to know, plus, I'm going to give it a little more time to make sure it's really true, but, the person may only make it into season 7's opening scenes if what I read is correct.  That wasn't what I had posted in the spoiler though.  The spoiler was just the summary for the upcoming Sundays episode.


----------



## tnthomas

Well, it's not killing me any more, I'm just flat curious!   I shall stalk the fan sites for informachion!


----------



## AprilT

I tell you what, I'll just post links to info from here on, if anyone wants to read it, it will be on them.    They have shut down information for that episode about who may be meeting Lucile, but, theses spoiler tidbits are still out there they aren't from where I get my main info, but, the second link does come recommended from that the same site..

http://www.examiner.com/article/the-walking-dead-spoilers-episode-11-knots-untie-synopsis-details

http://www.spoilertv.com/2016/02/the-walking-dead-knots-untie-advance.html


----------



## tnthomas

Very interesting links, thanks April!       I am thinking that reading up in advance on upcoming episodes would help me understand more, and put 2+2 together more quickly.      My hearing has some 'issues' and I quite often miss parts of the dialogue, which really hinders grasping some of the depth of what is taking place.


----------



## FazeFour

tnthomas said:


> Very interesting links, thanks April!       I am thinking that reading up in advance on upcoming episodes would help me understand more, and put 2+2 together more quickly.      My hearing has some 'issues' and I quite often miss parts of the dialogue, which really hinders grasping some of the depth of what is taking place.



Same here, tnt, but my ears are fine...it's my brain that's the problem.


----------



## tnthomas

FazeFour said:


> Same here, tnt, but my ears are fine...it's my brain that's the problem.



LOL, I've wondered about that, about my own self!


----------



## chic

Oh oh. Another _*community?*_  Is this like been there done already?


----------



## AprilT

Not even close, not with Negan coming into the picture, this is a whole new ballgame.  The group has turned from sitting ducks being the hunted to the hunters almost like hired hit-men, bounty hunters or something along those lines.  But really, they are not going to wait for someone to come and stake claim on their community as Negan's groups seems to be doing to other, their plan is to nip this one in the bud.  Negan's group already tried to kill his people, so, no point in waiting plus it going after him will also benefit his group in ensuring a food and other supply source for his community from Jesus' group.

The point being, there are other communities out there surviving and trying to survive, some will be good decent people who may want to work harmoniously and trade to improve on what each community has to sustain them individually and collectively, so that's the next level of where the show goes as the zombies aren't the major threat their thinning out it will be the people the different groups and their leaders of various communities which will be the major threat here out, at least I think that's what's happening.  It might get boring, we'll see, but, I am interested in seeing how the Negan scenario is going to play out, after that, well, we'll see.


----------



## tnthomas

Well, Daryl ain't never gonna get a girlfriend until he:

A. takes a shower
B. accepts gifts of food without saying that it looks like $h!t but that it probably eats better than it looks.


----------



## WhatInThe

What was it-Make pancakes with the Bisquick? uh huh

Interesting shift. The question is is the group simply on offense or are they becoming what they fought against. This is an open can of worms where someone is going to get cut pulling one out.


----------



## FazeFour

WhatInThe said:


> What was it-Make pancakes with the Bisquick? uh huh
> 
> Interesting shift. The question is is the group simply on offense or are they becoming what they fought against. This is an open can of worms where someone is going to get cut pulling one out.



I sometimes hear Rick's mind yelling, "How do ya like me _now_ (Laurie)?!" 

Yeah, I have a feeling things are gonna get nasty. Know idea how long this series will run, and don't know how it played out in the comic series, but I imagine Carl will way outlive his father...maybe before the end of this season, or beginning of the next.


----------



## Arachne

tnthomas said:


> Well, Daryl ain't never gonna get a girlfriend until he:
> 
> A. takes a shower
> B. accepts gifts of food without saying that it looks like $h!t but that it probably eats better than it looks.



lol I beg to differ, I would soooo do him in a heart beat all nasty to lol..


----------



## tnthomas

Abraham_on_TWD said:
			
		

> Make pancakes with the Bisquick?



Interesting metaphorical phrase, never heard it before but knew instantly what he meant.



Arachne said:


> lol I beg to differ, I would soooo do him in a heart beat all nasty to lol..



Well I'm sure Daryl would be honored  to know that.     Denise seems determined, oatmeal goodies might not be the key to Daryl's heart, but she might still have _something_ he'd like.


----------



## WhatInThe

Man this last epi I thought Lee Marvin and Jim Brown were going to start throwing grenades down ventilation shafts.

Things not to do in a horror movie or apocalypse part duex:

-don't have petty arguments with your back turned in the middle of combat or urgent tactical situation.

-don't let the half dead guy lunge at an alarm button.


----------



## AprilT

WhatInThe said:


> Man this last epi I thought Lee Marvin and Jim Brown were going to start throwing grenades down ventilation shafts.
> 
> Things not to do in a horror movie or apocalypse part duex:
> 
> -don't have petty arguments with your back turned in the middle of combat or urgent tactical situation.
> 
> -don't let the half dead guy lunge at an alarm button.



:laugh:  :iagree: still, for the most part I enjoyed the episode.  Rick is starting to make me think Deniro in taxi driver each time he says the "What" expression now.   But, he will always be Charlie from the TV show Sunny in Philadelphia.  Rick is beyond cra cra.


----------



## tnthomas

But I think Abraham is headed for a wreck, and maybe be a little cra cra.   But, I guess a guy has got to follow his heart, even if he is a 
member  of a small band of humans in post apocalyptic Earth. 

Here's the deal:  Abe dumps Rosita, Sasha ain't swoopin' in to fill that love vacuum, Abe thinks he can go back to Rosita.   Rosita and Sasha feed Abraham to the walkers....another case of a man using really poor judgement.      :shrug:


----------



## AprilT

Last men on earth the women can have both Abe and Rick till end of time neither are a catch worth reeling in if you ask me.  I guess they wanted us to forever remember walking dead for having aired one of the wosrt TV breakups ever, well then there's Rick chopping off Jesses hand.


----------



## FazeFour

It was nice but strange to see Carol making googlie-eyes, too. But what's the deal with the "who I did" list?...cra cra. 

The worker bees need to start construction on an asylum soon.


----------



## AprilT

I think at this point cra cra is their new normal.

I do feel bad for Glenn and the guy he was with, imagine having to kill someone in their sleep, good or bad and on top of that your first time killing a non walker.  So sad.


----------



## tnthomas

Watching Not Tomorrow Yet again, right now.  Random thoughts:

Taking note of recent romance 'blooms', we have:
Tara and Denise
Carol and Tobin
Abraham and nobody

I read a couple days ago about Michonne and Morgan getting together.   I totally missed that , although I think I saw that episode...?

More later- laptop battery


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Watching Not Tomorrow Yet again, right now.  Random thoughts:
> 
> Taking note of recent romance 'blooms', we have:
> Tara and Denise
> Carol and Tobin
> Abraham and nobody
> 
> I read a couple days ago about Michonne and Morgan getting together.   I totally missed that , although I think I saw that episode...?
> 
> More later- laptop battery




Michonne and Morgan only happened in the comics, not something that took place in the TV show, not even hinted at. No goo goo eyes, so far, between those two. If something were to happen to Rick, who knows, I felt she had more chemistry with Deanna's son, but, he'd have to grow a bigger spine.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:
			
		

> Michonne and Morgan only happened in the comics



Thanks April, no wonder I missed that!  



			
				AprilT said:
			
		

> I felt she had more chemistry with Deanna's son



Whoa, I missed that as well.   :shrug:

Daryl still needs a shower....


Anyway, got a chance to watch that episode's Talking Dead segment.  Actors Alanna Masterson (Tara), and Ross Marquand (Aaron) were on the show, and helped give some insight into their characters.  They seemed to have a 'personal' connection to their characters, that goes beyond what the writers and producers could actually experience.   That's a cool thing, although perhaps for some the connection might be a source of anguish.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Thanks April, no wonder I missed that!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, I missed that as well.   :shrug:
> 
> Daryl still needs a shower....
> 
> 
> Anyway, got a chance to watch that episode's Talking Dead segment.  Actors Alanna Masterson (Tara), and Ross Marquand (Aaron) were on the show, and helped give some insight into their characters.  They seemed to have a 'personal' connection to their characters, that goes beyond what the writers and producers could actually experience.   That's a cool thing, although perhaps for some the connection might be a source of anguish.




Michonne and Deanna's son didn't have a a romantic moment, it was just, a more softness to her with her interaction when she dealt with him when they were in the scenes out in the woodss.  Guess I could just picture something more with them than with anyone else in the future in that moment.

I'm probably one of a fe women who never felt the appeal of Daryl,yeah a bath and a haircut, would serve him well.  He does clean up pretty good though, some of his GQ type photo shots are hot


----------



## Gail.S

Love it! I also watch Fear the Walking Dead and on a more lighthearted note, Izombie too.


----------



## tnthomas

Gail.S said:


> Izombie



I had to google that...a TV show about a woman who became a zombie, but is maintaining a (kind of) "normal" lifestyle.   Interesting!

I see DirecTV carries the CW channel that iZombie airs on.   I'll have to check my listings for DirecTV, after I'm done watching Netflix.


----------



## chic

Exceptionally good episode. I knew Carol would escape but at one point it was hard to see how.


----------



## AprilT

It was a good episode, but, if this is what all the show is going to be about in the future I may be coming to the end of my love affair with the series.  People for centuries have had to deal with killing battling the enemy doesn't mean they all had to change their core or humanity, it's starting to irk me a bit that they're using this as an excuse to change, mainly Rick, into a Governor like character.  I do like the layers of emotions they are showing that the characters are going through, but,  I'm disappointed with what their doing with the Rick character and the direction the show looks to be going in general.  Hopefully my feelings will change by end of this season or at least during season 7 or ,8,9 12


----------



## WhatInThe

I don't know; killing people in their sleep one week and burning people alive the next. I think they could've made their point other ways apocalypse or not.  

They made cancer stick lady terminal so they could 'rationalize' taking her out. Tattoo girl was a female dog, off her, nothing to see, move along. Abusive boyfriend, deep sixing him "ok".

 But the leader girl, red head is one those characters you want to see more of. One of those guest actors or onetime characters that stole the show.

Also, intelligence gathered. Important people evacuated-still alive?, To where? DC walled off, still?


----------



## FazeFour

I agree, April. But I was told that's the direction the comic-book series went...from fighting walkers to fighting humans in a degenerating society. 

I didn't read any of the books.

Did you? I'm curious to know if the books got this mad-dog crazy.


----------



## FazeFour

WhatInThe said:


> I don't know; killing people in their sleep one week and burning people alive the next. I think they could've made their point other ways apocalypse or not.
> 
> They made cancer stick lady terminal so they could 'rationalize' taking her out. Tattoo girl was a female dog, off her, nothing to see, move along. Abusive boyfriend, deep sixing him "ok".
> 
> But the leader girl, red head is one those characters you want to see more of. One of those guest actors or onetime characters that stole the show.
> 
> Also, intelligence gathered. Important people evacuated-still alive?, To where? DC walled off, still?



I'm wondering if there will be more about DC people. I believe Alexandria was their destination, wasn't it? Or did Lady Governor Deanna miss the plane?

The Paula character figured larger in the book series, I was told.


----------



## Arachne

I know one thing Paula got one heck of a facial :eeew:


----------



## AprilT

FazeFour said:


> I agree, April. But I was told that's the direction the comic-book series went...from fighting walkers to fighting humans in a degenerating society.
> 
> I didn't read any of the books.
> 
> Did you? I'm curious to know if the books got this mad-dog crazy.



I haven't read the comics,per we,but,I read pieces of it that were posted on various sites and unfortunately it does head in the direction we've been seeing.  I just hoped like with much of the tv series it would change direction only this time a whole lot off course of where the comics go. The comics storylines still isn't finished, the are only written to a certain point as the TV series is catching up so at some point there will likely be some more change,as it is I don't believe Maggie was with child past this point nor were certain characters alive, some who are dead would still be alive and different people were sometimes coupled up. Abe's triangle romance happened, but it was worse than what we see in the tv show.  

I don't know where they will all end up, but I'm sad to see what they've done with the person who first drew me into the show that being Rick.


----------



## AprilT

Arachne said:


> I know one thing Paula got one heck of a facial :eeew:



Yeah that was one of those turn your head from the screen moments you wish came with a warning


----------



## tnthomas

Good episode, although I think that Carol and Maggie's captors were a little too "warm and fuzzy" towards them, considering that Carol and Maggie were members of the group that murdered all of the Negan clan.

I don't think that the writers will make Rick into another "governor", I'm betting that this 'preemptive' killing experience will cause Rick and the group to be pensive, and reflect on the evil that they had committed, and how their humanity had slipped a little further out of their grasp.   I'm hoping, anyway.


----------



## FazeFour

tnthomas said:


> Good episode, although I think that Carol and Maggie's captors were a little too "warm and fuzzy" towards them, considering that Carol and Maggie were members of the group that murdered all of the Negan clan.
> 
> I don't think that the writers will make Rick into another "governor", I'm betting that this 'preemptive' killing experience will cause Rick and the group to be pensive, and reflect on the evil that they had committed, and how their humanity had slipped a little further out of their grasp.   I'm hoping, anyway.



I hope so, too. The likeliest alternative would be Rick getting killed. Now that he and Michonne are a thing, that possibility is either inevitable or prohibitive.

One of the things I love about this series is the absolute uncertainty. It's refreshing and compelling.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Good episode, although I think that Carol and Maggie's captors were a little too "warm and fuzzy" towards them, considering that Carol and Maggie were members of the group that murdered all of the Negan clan.
> 
> I too hope so Thomas, I really hope Rick will be as reflective as some of the others.
> 
> I don't think that the writers will make Rick into another "governor", I'm betting that this 'preemptive' killing experience will cause Rick and the group to be pensive, and reflect on the evil that they had committed, and how their humanity had slipped a little further out of their grasp.   I'm hoping, anyway.





FazeFour said:


> I hope so, too. The likeliest alternative would be Rick getting killed. Now that he and Michonne are a thing, that possibility is either inevitable or prohibitive.
> 
> One of the things I love about this series is the absolute uncertainty. It's refreshing and compelling.


 
Yeah, the uncertainty is a special part of the show, but,I can't stand to be too blindsided so I do check to find out ahead of an upcoming episode if any of the regulars will be meeting their end..  I do know one of the gang doesn't do so well at the finale, I'm not yet sure who that will be and if they will live to see past opening scenes of season 7.


----------



## chic

Arachne said:


> I know one thing Paula got one heck of a facial :eeew:




She did that. Ouch.


----------



## chic

Aw Denise.  Way to go Eugene !!! :chuncky:


----------



## AprilT

Yes, poor Denise, even though I had read the spoilers and knew it was going to happen about when it did,I still wasn't prepared for the execution of it.  Well only one episode left before the season finale.  This yesr I am definitely checking the spoilers beforehand.  I need to prepare myself for the big one that's suppose to go down.


----------



## Arachne

Well it better not be Daryl cause there will be a riot. As for Denise, I gotta say I was not expecting what happened and really feel sorry for her.


----------



## tnthomas

Yea, I thought that Denise would be around for a bit, she had just overcome her fears...

I actually thought that  Eugene was way overdue to "get it".....:shrug:


----------



## tnthomas

....what's up with Carol???


----------



## AprilT

A person like Carol was bound to have a break point, she started off killing to protect the group as a whole, but, she didn't set out to hunt down and kill people. She saw in that women at the holding place she and Maggie were at, exactly who she was becoming, cold and unfeeling, but,  this has been building long before, even before little Sam was killed, even before Morgan got into her head, I'm surprised people are surprised, because I thought she was going to leave end of last season, that's how distraught she seemed to me.  It woul be a true travesty if they kill Carol off, I rather they just let her go roam the country maybe someday we see her years later at end of the whole series.


----------



## tnthomas

That's a good analysis of Carol, April.  I had forgotten about what she was experiencing while she and Maggie were held hostage.   

I am surprised that Sasha [apparently] has had a change of heart....?   Seems like their 'world' is a bit too small for comfort, with having "ex" partners and such...


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> That's a good analysis of Carol, April.  I had forgotten about what she was experiencing while she and Maggie were held hostage.
> 
> I am surprised that Sasha [apparently] has had a change of heart....?   Seems like their 'world' is a bit too small for comfort, with having "ex" partners and such...



I heard in the comics Abe had sort of a two timing thing or something like that with Rosita and Sasha, I think the writers might be craming/rushing Abe's story for a reason,but at the same time I'm not sure if he and Sasha are actually going to be a couple, but considering all that each of them have been through and the world in which they are living, plus they had a genuine connection, if he and Rosita are over well, I guess,  each of them are good with it. I might not would be but, then I living like they are who knows , I might start just clubing guys and dragging them to my tent till I'm done with them.


----------



## Wrigley's

Hi.

I'm into this series. It's one of the few reasons I'll turn on the television. I got interested when a kid who paints houses with me sometimes (kid, as in, he's 30-something) sat and read the TWD comic books during our breaks. He told me it was made into a TV series and I promised I'd check it out. Next day he brought me a DVD of the first 3 seasons, and bam!...I was hooked.


----------



## chic

tnthomas said:


> Yea, I thought that Denise would be around for a bit, she had just overcome her fears...
> 
> I actually thought that Eugene was way overdue to "get it".....:shrug:



Aw don't say that. I've always liked Eugene. He's every bit as much a survivor as the others only he uses his wits where the others are brave and well organized fighters.


----------



## tnthomas

chic said:


> Aw don't say that. I've always liked Eugene. He's every bit as much a survivor as the others only he uses his wits where the others are brave and well organized fighters.



I don't wish Eugene any ill will, I've just seen characters that I liked more "get it" way too soon. 

 I liked Denise, she was an asset to the community, she was very human with her mix of bravery and vulnerability.   I actually thought at one point that she was trying to 'connect' with Daryl personally.   I guess it was just and oatmeal cake....:shrug:


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> I heard in the comics Abe had sort of a two timing thing or something like that with Rosita and Sasha, I think the writers might be craming/rushing Abe's story for a reason,but at the same time I'm not sure if he and Sasha are actually going to be a couple, but considering all that each of them have been through and the world in which they are living, plus they had a genuine connection, if he and Rosita are over well, I guess,  each of them are good with it. I might not would be but, then I living like they are who knows , I might start just clubing guys and dragging them to my tent till I'm done with them.



Ha!   I can still see Rosita and Sasha feeding good ole' two-timing Abe to the walkers....just call it a "male instinct".


----------



## jujube

I've never missed an episode, but I keep thinking I must have skipped something.  I'm getting lost.  I can't figure out anyone's motivation any more.


----------



## chic

Good episode last night. How is Dwight still messing with everybody. Didn't Eugene bite his weenie off last week? Way to go Carol. This woman is so quitessentially duplicitous and tough. Long may you run.


----------



## AprilT

Last night's episode though a decent one, sort of had me thinking back to the clip with Benny Hill music just kind of off the chart on the outrageous probability chart that I had moments of giggle fits mixed in with being annoyed at some of the stupidity.

As. Far as Dwight, there's only so much damage one can do biting into denim so I can see how that would be just momentarily inahilating.  

Jujube, I'm not sure where your confusion lies and with which characters?

From last night, Carol left the group as she nonlonger feels she can kill for them.  Morgan set out to find her and Rick went with him.

Daryl left the grounds to hunt down Dwight and to avenge Denise, Glenn, Michonne and Rosita went to go bring Daryl back,save him from getting his stupid self killed.

What none of them knew I'd this whole time Alexandria has been under surveillance and the saviors were coming for them Rick's group didn't realize the scope of the size of the eney out there.  

I think Morgan will find Carol and she'll eventually find her way back one way or another. Either way they're all in for a world of hurt but, most will survive it and flip things around eventually as usual.


----------



## Arachne

Riot I say... say it won't be so.. Nah it was a walker sneaking up behind him fingers crossed..  Oh and the trailer did you see the club? Poor Glenn


----------



## AprilT

Oh yes I'v seen the club and other clips many times I'v also scene a clip where he's bashing someone with Luccile the clubs's name..    Someone will die from the group who remains to be seen.  I'm not looking forward to what's to come in the finale at all.


----------



## Wrigley's

It was a good episode for a lead-in to the finale.

I think - Mullet guy will redeem himself in a big way before he gets killed. Glenn got a fatal head-bashing already in the comic series (back at Terminus), so his number is up. Lucille will bring a lot of bad news while Rick scrambles to arrange meeting and not meeting Negan's unholy demands. But there's a cavalry out there somewhere, probably religion-based, who have been waiting for Rick's group to distract Negan's horde, and I think Carol, Morgan, and the priest will join them in the last stand - a holy war.


----------



## tnthomas

...so, it appeared that Dwight did shoot Daryl right at the end of the episode(of course),I wonder how bad....?


----------



## chic

According to the comic version the Saviors kill Glen at some point. That would make a good season finale. Daryl will be okay, and Carol will eventually come back. Melissa is just too necessary to the show.

Also Maggie went into labor last night. Or is she miscarrying?


----------



## AprilT

Well, so far, the info I have is the same Negan does his, eny meeny miny mo Schick and bashes that person's head to pieces but we don't learn who it is till season 7.  If they stick with this they are going to have whole lot of pissed of angry fans.  I'm hoping the spoiler info changes, the las updates usually come in by Wed.


----------



## Wrigley's

AprilT said:


> Well, so far, the info I have is the same Negan does his, eny meeny miny mo Schick and bashes that person's head to pieces but we don't learn who it is till season 7.  If they stick with this they are going to have whole lot of pissed of angry fans.  I'm hoping the spoiler info changes, the las updates usually come in by Wed.



Hope it does, too. Cliffhangers are fine, but I don't like hangin' onto a leaf hangin' from a branch hangin' off a tree that's hangin' out over the edge of the cliff. Too much hangin' for my taste.


----------



## AprilT

I was listening to audio of the last 10 minutes of the finale I couldn't stomach more than 3 minutes of it I fast forwarded to the last minute aghast just all around sickening.  I so hope they're not serious about ending it on that note.  Extremely disturbing and disappointing in the writers and those making the call to do this.


----------



## Wrigley's

AprilT said:


> I was listening to audio of the last 10 minutes of the finale I couldn't stomach more than 3 minutes of it I fast forwarded to the last minute aghast just all around sickening.  I so hope they're not serious about ending it on that note.  Extremely disturbing and disappointing in the writers and those making the call to do this.



Where'd you find this audio?


----------



## AprilT

On a Facebook page. I can't link it.  There are other sites that have the audio, but I'm sure AMC is working to shut these sources down, one of my go to sites has been banned from going on andeven Facebook has been issuing warnings to some fb people about not sharing certain info if they don't have permission, so things get removed by the next time you revisit a page occasionally.


----------



## Wrigley's

AprilT said:


> On a Facebook page. I can't link it.  There are other sites that have the audio, but I'm sure AMC is working to shut these sources down, one of my go to sites has been banned from going on andeven Facebook has been issuing warnings to some fb people about not sharing certain info if they don't have permission, so things get removed by the next time you revisit a page occasionally.



Thanks hon.


----------



## tnthomas

So the writers have cooked up something soo unspeakably horrible for the finale?  Will I have to go back on my meds?    If they kill off any major players or leave us all on a humongous "cliff hang", where we will suffer in Purgatory until next October, I will be....well, I can't say that here.


----------



## AprilT

If you are a Facebook member look for the spoiling dead fan page if not there another group might still have on their fb page walking dead rebel alliance

Oh they intend to make kill off 9ne the crew, but, AmC has just today had their lawyers contact several sites who put out the audio and audio and other spoilers and had them take it down.  They may end upv having to change the ending is how furious AMC is acting like they are, who knows maybe they are using it to hype themselves. Either way if they do what's in the audio, yes there are going to be a lot of angry people, not just because of the brutality, which is bad enough, but plus. The brutalness and that the who is aa cliffhanger as we hear it going down.  We see it happening but I not to who till next season.  Not that I plan to watch or listen when it airs, just too disturbing.


----------



## WhatInThe

One of the problems that the show or story has is that there is no end in site. No cure, no end to the apocalypse ie just more of the same old stuff. So it basically becomes a question of who rather than what happens. How long will fans tune in just to see who survives?

From what I've read on various sites including TV Guide, hint. PAY ATTENTION to the positioning/location of all the characters in the FINAL scene to see what happens. Then again if this is an unfilmed cliffhanger they can do what they want.


----------



## tnthomas

> The Walking Dead is going to have a lot of tricks up its sleeve when it returns to AMC this weekend. We already know there are going to be a hell of a lot more walkers than usual and that The Walking Dead even plans to use a time jump at some point. We also know that the finale is going to be devastating, so devastating in fact that it kept Andrew Lincoln up at night. The whole process of receiving the script and knowing what was to come was such a nightmare that he was actually late for work. You can catch the whole story, straight from the horse’s mouth, below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Grimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt sick to my stomach when I read the script. It was the first day in the whole six years of working on The Walking Dead that I was late for work because I woke up in the middle of the night and I couldn’t get back to sleep. I was so angry and frustrated and I felt sick. And that was just after reading it.
Click to expand...


http://www.cinemablend.com/television/Why-Walking-Dead-Season-6-Finale-Was-Nightmare-Cast-117257.html


Various media sites are listing a couple original members of the "group" as likely targets of Negan's murderous touch.   Glenn is high on the list, I guess because of the comic book series story line.      Because Norman Reedus is doing a new series, Daryl seems to be in the cross-hairs as well; well, we know<?> that he got shot point blank last episode.


Anyone have speculation on other cast members that are likely to be "at risk"?


----------



## Arachne

Why am I dreading tonight's episode so much ? Oh well soon we will know or won't know..


----------



## Wrigley's

tnthomas said:


> Anyone have speculation on other cast members that are likely to be "at risk"?



Since sucking up as a con is well in Eugene's skill set, I think Negan will spare him and that will bite him on the a$$ later. I think it's the end for Glenn and maybe Abraham. There's plenty of fodder among the original Alexandria residents, but I think there will be awesome new heroes among them too. The young black guy with his hair pulled up on his head figured majorly in the comic book series. (I'm terrible with names)

Today I'm watching the TWD marathon. Got a lot of work to do but I prefer to do it at night anyway.


----------



## chic

WhatInThe said:


> One of the problems that the show or story has is that there is no end in site. No cure, no end to the apocalypse ie just more of the same old stuff. So it basically becomes a question of who rather than what happens. How long will fans tune in just to see who survives?
> 
> From what I've read on various sites including TV Guide, hint. PAY ATTENTION to the positioning/location of all the characters in the FINAL scene to see what happens. Then again if this is an unfilmed cliffhanger they can do what they want.



It can't go one forever. Now that the Saviors are there conclusions must speed up if they follow the comics. Anyone know how many seasons the writers intended to have??  Whatever happens, this has been an awesome season IMHO. I've enjoyed every episode and hope to enjoy tonight's as well.


----------



## AprilT

As long as the viewership stays high,the show might go on indefinitely, though Kirkman did say he has it laig out how the TV version of the series ends. Still, that could mean five more seasons plus.  The comic book has at least what would amount to 12 or more seasons of material in the works, but that too could change.  I dought I'll be hanging in for five more seasons of the same old fight off the next bad guy routine.  I know they'll they'll conclude the Negan story relatively fast I don't see Jeffery Dean Morgan hanging around for but so long. 

It's weird this is the first time I don't find myself all that interested in watching the marathon.  I'll watch last week's episode leading up to the finale and that's it.  I can't get enough of the first couple of seasons though, I will watch those over with great love and hope for the show and the characters, something I've not really been feeling for twd recently.  Well, I still have much love for the characters, not so much for the show's direction.  We'll see where things go from here.

From one not enthusiastically looking forward to tonight's episode, just not sure how much of it I'll be able to stomach.


----------



## Wrigley's

AprilT said:


> As long as the viewership stays high,the show might go on indefinitely, though Kirkman did say he has it laig out how the TV version of the series ends. Still, that could mean five more seasons plus.  The comic book has at least what would amount to 12 or more seasons of material in the works, but that too could change.  I dought I'll be hanging in for five more seasons of the same old fight off the next bad guy routine.  I know they'll they'll conclude the Negan story relatively fast I don't see Jeffery Dean Morgan hanging around for but so long.
> 
> It's weird this is the first time I don't find myself all that interested in watching the marathon.  I'll watch last week's episode leading up to the finale and that's it.  I can't get enough of the first couple of seasons though, I will watch those over with great love and hope for the show and the characters, something I've not really been feeling for twd recently.  Well, I still have much love for the characters, not so much for the show's direction.  We'll see where things go from here.
> 
> From one not enthusiastically looking forward to tonight's episode, just not sure how much of it I'll be able to stomach.



aww. I'll be holding your hand through this one, April. In spirit, but in earnest.


----------



## AprilT

Wrigley's said:


> aww. I'll be holding your hand through this one, April. In spirit, but in earnest.



Much appreciated.


----------



## jujube

Just watched the finale.  It's nightmare time tonight, fer shure.   OK, who got it?   And is he/she _really_ dead or just bashed up beyond recognition?


----------



## Wrigley's

jujube said:


> Just watched the finale.  It's nightmare time tonight, fer shure.   OK, who got it?   And is he/she _really_ dead or just bashed up beyond recognition?



The episode just started here. 

I'll get back to you layful:


----------



## Wrigley's

hmm. If there's going to be more of this in the second half, I won't be watching. I was into an hour of fun zombie entertainment with some fake guts. I'm not into watching a sociopath dominate through fear and inflict unthinkable torture.


----------



## chic

Wait, the guy who was with Carol in the car when the Saviors stopped them and threatened them and Carol shot them, and she left him in the car, and he staggered away... was he the same guy who caught her up and was shooting her arms until Morgan shot him??? I'm still in the middle of it here so I don't know what happens.


----------



## chic

That was a really good cliffhanger.


----------



## Shalimar

Oh, a new villain I love to hate!


----------



## AprilT

Wrigley's said:


> hmm. If there's going to be more of this in the second half, I won't be watching. I was into an hour of fun zombie entertainment with some fake guts. I'm not into watching a sociopath dominate through fear and inflict unthinkable torture.



I know what you mean, I'm not liking what they've done with the show even though I realize it's as the comic is similarly written.  Kirkman was saying they wanted to knock Rick back down shatter his confidence, that's what this was about. Really how many times do they need to show how easily Rick can unravel?  There's nothing new in that theme to me that's just being sadistic toward that character and the fans, much worse so than the Negan nonsense.  I already know how Negan ends in to a degree, so, I don't even care about his story anymore, but this what they're doing with Rick and torturing others I've had enough.

I peeked the comics to get an idea of negan's fate.  Not that anything will be exact, I just wanted an idea how long he would have control over Rick's people.


----------



## Arachne

Well lets all agree we knew the cliff hangar was coming.  Not happy about it. What I really want to know is who are those two guys in the protective pads on horseback are? The one offered his hand in greeting to Morgan.


----------



## WhatInThe

Stupid things people do in a apocalypse part infinity.

From a tactical standpoint stopping the RV surrounded by high ground even though hills not the greatest move because one is now fish in a barrel. It does provide some visual cover from a distance but my guess the enemy already know those roads for security reasons. Also when everybody got out of the RV a couple of people should've went to the rear of the RV to look for someone sneaking up the rear and give reserves for a forward firefight. 

As far as who bit the dust for laughs and giggles I will say Rick. Negan already sent extorted prisoners back to kill the leader of the Jesus people. Negan asked for the leader right away but lectured the entire group. He also threatened removing Carl's eye and feeding it to Rick(would that be a maimed/dead Rick?). Tactically speaking a sudden loss of leadership can leave a group/organization rudderless yet compliant. Also throw in the the 'last day on earth' references it very well could be Rick. And of course revenge because Negan not emotionally but was selfishly/tactically upset about the loss men/soldiers(to be exploited later on?)

Carol and Morgan saved by guys in armor? Shiny armor at that. 

 The multiple High Noon standoffs-eh.


----------



## fishfulthinking

Holy Mother Of Pearl!  Last night was something.  Thought provoking, gut wrenching, and just darn right messy.  I have to say one thing, I thought the acting of all our faves was abso-freaking-lootly amazing when they stepped into that lit ring of whistlers.  The deer in the headlights look on all their faces and the sheer panic was intense!

And as for who met up with "Lucille"  Wow it could play out anyway eh.  First I would like to say, the producers are  amazing, they follow the comic, yet they take some liberties.  Glenn, he is slated to go.  Carol, she was never meant to be in this for so long, things like this.  Sooooooooooooooooo here is a few of my thoughts.  If for the next few months the fan's out there "revolt" the producers can save face and kill off Aaron, remember he is not a huge fan fave, he is not a long timer with the group, he could be an easy fix to save face with the producers.  However, if the producers really want to whip up a viewer frenzy they will kill off a "major".  So with that being said, on talking dead, what's his name... producer said... they would justify what happened in the finally in next season.  So if a major dies, it will be justified.  Justified, hmmm do you think maybe one of our "major faves" has not been honest with us all along?  If so who, and what are they all about, have they led this group down the Merry Path?  Have we in viewer land all got attached to the bad guys?  Remember in the past, there was a quote something like this about Ricks group "your are not the good guys".  I mean really our faves are not good, they have killed a whole lot of people and for what reason?  We have been lead to believe it has been for their own safety, and preservation, but is Rick's group out there for the greater good, or for their own selves?  So person by person my thoughts.  Glenn is due.  But... if they keep Glenn he is part of a bonded pair/team, and if you have a pair/team, and you threaten of favor one, you generally get a better performance out of the others.  So you would have 2 workers under you.  So with the pair/team scenario, they would be smart to keep, Glenn and Maggie.  Abe and the 2 gals (unless they throw him to the lions). Rick and Carl and Machone.  This leaves Daryl, Eugene, and Aaron.  They have no super bond to anyone else in the group, however they are strong able bodied males.  So maybe they are kept.  Maybe you kill the leader, Rick and they others comply.  Maybe you kill the weakest by they way they look ?  Maggie, Eugene or Carl?
Other thoughts, Why was Enid SO adamant to go along with the group?  I don't trust her?  She all but forced Maggie to eat those pickles, did Enid make her sick, is Enid a spy?  Accomplice?
Am I the only one who did not quite understand the purpose of the "recipe" Eugene handed over to Rick?  Did Eugene what the "bullet making recipe" to die with Rick (as in Eugene is the spy?) or did he want it to Live with Rick cause he knew he was going to die?  To me that recipe seems very oddly out of place and significant.
Back to Bad Group Scenario, Morgan has never subscribed to the "Rick way", Carol is having a change of heart, Abe, was struggling with driving that motorhome last night as in, it looked like he was questioning Ricks decisions to press on.  Aaron was wanting to shoot down that "librarian guy who was tossed over the bridge"  Remember Aaron said I can try and shoot the chain and Rick said no?  There have been a lot of members questioning the heartlessness of Rick Grimes.  it makes me go Hmmmmmmmmmm
Just my thoughts


----------



## AprilT

WhatInThe said:


> Stupid things people do in a apocalypse part infinity.
> 
> From a tactical standpoint stopping the RV surrounded by high ground even though hills not the greatest move because one is now fish in a barrel. It does provide some visual cover from a distance but my guess the enemy already know those roads for security reasons. Also when everybody got out of the RV a couple of people should've went to the rear of the RV to look for someone sneaking up the rear and give reserves for a forward firefight.
> 
> As far as who bit the dust for laughs and giggles I will say Rick. Negan already sent extorted prisoners back to kill the leader of the Jesus people. Negan asked for the leader right away but lectured the entire group. He also threatened removing Carl's eye and feeding it to Rick(would that be a maimed/dead Rick?). Tactically speaking a sudden loss of leadership can leave a group/organization rudderless yet compliant. Also throw in the the 'last day on earth' references it very well could be Rick. And of course revenge because Negan not emotionally but was selfishly/tactically upset about the loss men/soldiers(to be exploited later on?)
> 
> Carol and Morgan saved by guys in armor? Shiny armor at that.
> 
> The multiple High Noon standoffs-eh.




The guys they encountered are from another group called the kingdom.  This other group of peopl dess up in midevile wear and I guess live that lifestyle.


----------



## WhatInThe

Fan reaction seems mixed.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/‘w...sary-cliffhanger’/ar-BBrkBnS?ocid=ansmsnent11

 I was disappointed although I must admit I watch the same night encores because waiting in baited breath for the first telecast isn't my priority with the TWD. I think fan comments that this was a ploy for ratings and advertising dollars are pretty accurate. I also found it no coincidence the 2 of the four guests on Talking Dead were show staff probably put there to explain themselves just in case.


----------



## tnthomas

Aw!  I shouldn't have been surprised that we are  left "cliffhanging" by our finger nails until...when- October?     

So who "got it"?   My guess is Carl.  Killing Carl would send maximum ripples through Rick's world, which apparently is what Negan wants.   Also, Carl(like the Governor) having lost an eye, appears[in my view] to have been 'marked' for numbered days.

 :shrug:


----------



## Arachne

AprilT said:


> The guys they encountered are from another group called the kingdom.  This other group of peopl dess up in midevile wear and I guess live that lifestyle.



Thank you April ^.^ for answering my inquiry to.


----------



## chic

tnthomas said:


> Aw! I shouldn't have been surprised that we are left "cliffhanging" by our finger nails until...when- October?
> 
> So who "got it"? My guess is Carl. Killing Carl would send maximum ripples through Rick's world, which apparently is what Negan wants. Also, Carl(like the Governor) having lost an eye, appears[in my view] to have been 'marked' for numbered days.
> 
> :shrug:



I think the victim is going to be that guy (name?) who recruited Rick and Darryl way back to come to come to the Alexandria community a couple of years ago. He hasn't been much in any episodes since but insisted of accompanying Rick & co. on this mission. This way the writers get a cliffhanger without having to kill off a major sharacter which they know would cost them viewers.


----------



## fishfulthinking

chic said:


> I think the victim is going to be that guy (name?) who recruited Rick and Darryl way back to come to come to the Alexandria community a couple of years ago. He hasn't been much in any episodes since but insisted of accompanying Rick & co. on this mission. This way the writers get a cliffhanger without having to kill off a major sharacter which they know would cost them viewers.



yes Aaron


----------



## WhatInThe

The lazy/sleezy writers and/or producers apparently didn't even have the new season/opener partially filmed which means they 'could' change their minds at the last minute. The dead character's actor hasn't even been informed yet. Next seasons filming starts with in weeks. They could alter their ending due to fan reaction or maybe they did write it out. 

http://www.tvguide.com/news/the-wal...-confirms-finale-death-hasnt-been-filmed-yet/

Cheap ending, nothing but cliff hanger designed for speculation and associated hype.


----------



## jujube

I'm thinking that it's not Glen.  Nagan saw the relationship between Maggie and Glen and knows that it's a good opportunity to get the most out of both of them by being able to threaten harm to the other.


----------



## AprilT

WhatInThe said:


> The lazy/sleezy writers and/or producers apparently didn't even have the new season/opener partially filmed which means they 'could' change their minds at the last minute. The dead character's actor hasn't even been informed yet. Next seasons filming starts with in weeks. They could alter their ending due to fan reaction or maybe they did write it out.
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/news/the-wal...-confirms-finale-death-hasnt-been-filmed-yet/
> 
> Cheap ending, nothing but cliff hanger designed for speculation and associated hype.



This is the kind of thing that gets under my skin with much of today's series that I watch, the playing it by ear,this is extremely annoying especially if you watch shows that have sort of a clue based theme when they first started, then midway through the writers completely change who they felt their characters are or who did what and when.  Of course they should have the right to switch things up,but, sometimes they go overboard.  Noe twd writers not having even filmed or possibly chosen who got Lucilled, that's real life torture for the poor actors.


----------



## tnthomas

fishfulthinking said:


> yes Aaron



One of my coworkers says "Aaron" too.  I can see that as a probability, and am now less inclined to think _Carl_.     Another guy at work suggested Michonne, as that would hit hard at Rick too, like with Carl.  That would be a crappy thing.....


----------



## AprilT

I'm one of the at this point not trying to figure out who it is, just don't feel like playing the game the whole thing just sucks.  I'm over it.  Well till they actually film the scenes and it gets leaked that islayful:


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> I'm one of the at this point not trying to figure out who it is, just don't feel like playing the game the whole thing just sucks.  I'm over it.  Well till they actually film the scenes and it gets leaked that islayful:



Yes, I've exhausted all my curiosity for now, the looong wait for season 7 blunts the fervor.    I'm "up" for the start of Fear the Walking Dead this Sunday; have caught up on the FTWD webinars, as so good-to-go.

I'm still waiting for a FTWD casting call, haven't heard a thing, may have to sign up with other agencies.    :shrug:


----------



## Arachne

Well I think it is Glenn, why? Cause you hear Maggie scream and that would tear down Rick pretty good. Given the length of their relationship and what the characters have been through. But I guess they thought it would be a good idea to end it how they did. Regardless of how many complaints they are getting now. I have to say though I am getting tired of the make Rick strong, bring him down yet again. Oh and has anyone thought of why Morgan built the cell? I think it will hold someone pretty significant.


----------



## AprilT

Yes the cell will indeed hold someone significant.  . And I agree, what is turning me off big time is the constant building and destroying oo Rick.  To make matters worse that is what Kirkman said the whole point of the story was about and will continue to be about early on..  Sickening.


----------



## Wrigley's

AprilT said:


> Yes the cell will indeed hold someone significant.  . And I agree, what is turning me off big time is the constant building and destroying oo Rick.  To make matters worse that is what Kirkman said the whole point of the story was about and will continue to be about early on..  Sickening.



But when I think about it (which is more often than I'm comfortable with), it's a good direction to take - reshaping Rick til he's more down-to-earth and human (humane) again. Alexandria could have gotten him to that point but then there wouldn't have been much story-telling left. 

Although "The Cleavers of post-apocalyptic new suburbia" sounds kind of interesting.

Despite what I said earlier, I'll watch the opener....at least.


Curse you, Jared, with your stupid comic books! layful:


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> Yes the cell will indeed hold someone significant.  . And I agree, what is turning me off big time is the constant building and destroying oo Rick.  To make matters worse that is what Kirkman said the whole point of the story was about and will continue to be about early on..  Sickening.



Sorry, but who is Kirkman?


----------



## Wrigley's

tnthomas said:


> Sorry, but who is Kirkman?



He's the writer/inventor of the TWD comic book series. Also co-writes the TV show.


----------



## WhatInThe

Wrigley's said:


> But when I think about it (which is more often than I'm comfortable with), it's a good direction to take - reshaping Rick til he's more down-to-earth and human (humane) again. Alexandria could have gotten him to that point but then there wouldn't have been much story-telling left.
> 
> Although "The Cleavers of post-apocalyptic new suburbia" sounds kind of interesting.
> 
> Despite what I said earlier, I'll watch the opener....at least.
> 
> 
> Curse you, Jared, with your stupid comic books! layful:



Yeah I heard him on Talking Dead ie story new direction blah blah blan which is code for this is how we're going rationalize what we want to do or did.


----------



## AprilT

Wrigley's said:


> He's the writer/inventor of the TWD comic book series. Also co-writes the TV show.




  What he said


----------



## AprilT

Wrigley's said:


> But when I think about it (which is more often than I'm comfortable with), it's a good direction to take - reshaping Rick til he's more down-to-earth and human (humane) again. Alexandria could have gotten him to that point but then there wouldn't have been much story-telling left.
> 
> Although "The Cleavers of post-apocalyptic new suburbia" sounds kind of interesting.
> 
> Despite what I said earlier, I'll watch the opener....at least.
> 
> Curse you, Jared, with your stupid comic books! layful:



Actually it's pretty much been a repetitive theme throughout the series, tear Rick down build his confidence back up rinse and repeat but let's see how low we can go in the process. Nothing to do with living a Cleaver life, I get that basically the comics were geared more towards young males into slasher porn fare but the TV show has been applauded for being something separate from the comics though very much connected in story direction with certain elements.  Seems the direction now is leaning toward appeasing the fanboys and the twisted mind of the creator.  I guess I can understand why Kirkman is stoked.


----------



## WhatInThe

bla bla blah blah bla bla blah buh buh  buhbye.......

http://www.tvguide.com/news/the-walking-dead-showrunner-scott-gimple-talks-fan-blowback/


----------



## chic

Arachne said:


> Well I think it is Glenn, why? Cause you hear Maggie scream and that would tear down Rick pretty good. Given the length of their relationship and what the characters have been through. But I guess they thought it would be a good idea to end it how they did. Regardless of how many complaints they are getting now. I have to say though I am getting tired of the make Rick strong, bring him down yet again. Oh and has anyone thought of why Morgan built the cell? I think it will hold someone pretty significant.



I didn't hear Maggie scream. Nagan told them to watch but they were forbidden to make any sound at all. Hmmm.


----------



## Wrigley's

AprilT said:


> Actually it's pretty much been a repetitive theme throughout the series, tear Rick down build his confidence back up rinse and repeat but let's see how low we can go in the process. Nothing to do with living a Cleaver life, I get that basically the comics were geared more towards young males into slasher porn fare but the TV show has been applauded for being something separate from the comics though very much connected in story direction with certain elements.  Seems the direction now is leaning toward appeasing the fanboys and the twisted mind of the creator.  I guess I can understand why Kirkman is stoked.



By that I meant that's pretty much what Alexandria would look like if it had "reshaped Rick til he was more down-to-earth and human."

The kid who works for me told me their problems with Negan aren't going to last very long. I don't know what his source of info is.


----------



## Wrigley's

chic said:


> I didn't hear Maggie scream. ....



Me neither. I just heard a big whimper.


----------



## AprilT

Wrigley's said:


> By that I meant that's pretty much what Alexandria would look like if it had "reshaped Rick til he was more down-to-earth and human."
> 
> The kid who works for me told me their problems with Negan aren't going to last very long. I don't know what his source of info is.



Got it.  . 

Negan's reign will end, but who knows, the show runners might decide to milk JD Morgan's stardom for as long as he'll let them.  But he will get overthrown.


----------



## Wrigley's

AprilT said:


> Got it.  .
> 
> Negan's reign will end, but who knows, the show runners might decide to milk JD Morgan's stardom for as long as he'll let them.  But he will get overthrown.



Yeah that's true. I never heard of the guy before he was cast as Negan. But then, old folks were never considered the target audience.

Gene Hackman = Negan.
Sidney Poitier = Morgan
etc


----------



## tnthomas

Wrigley's said:


> Yeah that's true. I never heard of the guy before he was cast as Negan. But then, old folks were never considered the target audience.
> 
> Gene Hackman = Negan.
> Sidney Poitier = Morgan
> etc



Gene Hackman = Age 86
Sidney Poitier = Age 89

Those guys would probably want to just watch, rather than kick butt.

==========================================

How about:

Sean Penn = Negan
Will Smith =Morgan


----------



## Wrigley's

tnthomas said:


> Gene Hackman = Age 86
> Sidney Poitier = Age 89
> 
> Those guys would probably want to just watch, rather than kick butt.



I didn't mean NOW! lol


----------



## tnthomas

Wrigley's said:


> I didn't mean NOW! lol



Well, how about these guys now?

Sean Penn = Negan
Will Smith =Morgan

Do you think that these guys could carry the parts well?


----------



## Wrigley's

tnthomas said:


> Well, how about these guys now?
> 
> Sean Penn = Negan
> Will Smith =Morgan
> 
> Do you think that these guys could carry the parts well?



I like Will Smith for Morgan, but I think he'd be better as Rick.

Negan is supposed to be very charismatic. Sean Penn isn't nearly as charismatic as he used to be.

It'd be kind of fun to think up different actors for each TWD role. I'm going to construct my own cast and share later.


----------



## tnthomas

Wrigley's said:


> I like Will Smith for Morgan, but I think he'd be better as Rick.



I can see that.



Wrigley's said:


> Negan is supposed to be very charismatic. Sean Penn isn't nearly as charismatic as he used to be.



I don't like Sean Penn, so I thought he'd be good for Negan, whom I also dislike.



Wrigley's said:


> It'd be kind of fun to think up different actors for each TWD role. I'm going to construct my own cast and share later.



That will be fun.


----------



## chic

Wrigley's said:


> Me neither. I just heard a big whimper.



Yes, I heard that too. I paid special attention and I did hear a woman sorta give out a squeal. We don't know it was Maggie for sure. But there was a noise.


----------



## WhatInThe

Wrigley's said:


> By that I meant that's pretty much what Alexandria would look like if it had "reshaped Rick til he was more down-to-earth and human."
> 
> The kid who works for me told me their problems with Negan aren't going to last very long. I don't know what his source of info is.



On TD and other sites they said the Negan story takes a couple of years to play out in the comics which turns him into just another threat to deal with. I think those years are called the war years or something like that.

At least in the comics you get to see what happens. The comics may be more brutal but they keep/kept on pumping them out. Setting aside the story I'm still ticked about the hype the final got. I was curious but I didn't even watch first airing. I'm still curious about the ratings for this episode. I don't want to see those show producers on TD again. If Fear doesn't pan out I'm done. Hello Madame Secretary or backdoor West Wing remake.


----------



## Wrigley's

WhatInThe said:


> On TD and other sites they said the Negan story takes a couple of years to play out in the comics which turns him into just another threat to deal with. I think those years are called the war years or something like that.
> 
> At least in the comics you get to see what happens. The comics may be more brutal but they keep/kept on pumping them out. Setting aside the story I'm still ticked about the hype the final got. I was curious but I didn't even watch first airing. I'm still curious about the ratings for this episode. I don't want to see those show producers on TD again. If Fear doesn't pan out I'm done. Hello Madame Secretary or backdoor West Wing remake.



lol

The kid who works with me is who introduced me to the comic book, and subsequently the TV series. He's been talking about The War Years, with all survivor communities involved, forming alliances and pecking orders, figuring out who deserves to live in the new world and who doesn't - iow, creating a society that works. 

I expect it'll be more like The War Weeks on the TV show.


----------



## Wrigley's

It's 1993 and I get to cast TWD's core characters with A-List actors.

Negan: How 'bout Jason Statham? Or Bruce Willis? Kevin Spacey?
Rick: Tom Cruise (I like Will Smith better, but couldn't think who would be his Carl)
Carl: Ergo, Wil Wheaton or River Pheonix
Michonne: Halle Berry
Daryl: Keanu Reeves
Glenn: Edward Norton (ha!) (Jonathan Ke Quan - Short Round - was too young in '93)
Sasha: Jada Pinkett Smith? She's too girly, though, so maybe Rae Dawn Chong
Abraham: Arnold Schwarzenegger
Eugene: Adam Sandler (haha!)
Morgan: Wesley Snipes
Father Gabriel: Laurence Fishburne
Carol: Kate Winslet
Maggie: Ashley Judd (be still, my heart)
Rosita: Jennifer Lopez


----------



## tnthomas

This is a work-in-progress, is what I got so far:

Negan: How 'bout  Jack Nicholson?
Rick:  I still haven't thought of a substitute, although five other actors were considered to play Rick Grimes.  I am not familiar with any of them, so I abstain for the moment.  * Edit:*  perhaps Matt Damon?
Carl: Ergo, Wil Wheaton or River Pheonix(or.....)
Michonne: Viola Davis
Daryl: Keanu Reeves(or Gary Busey)
Glenn: How about Greg Kinnear?
Sasha: Jada Pinkett Smith?(or Naomie Harris)
Abraham: How about  Paul Hogan?
Eugene: Adam Sandler(or Tim Allen)
Morgan: Wesley Snipes(or Michael Dorn)
Father Gabriel: Laurence Fishburne(or Tyler Perry)
Carol: Kate Winslet (or Helen Hunt)
Maggie: Ashley Judd (or Sandra Bullock)
Rosita: Jennifer Lopez(or Marisa Tomei)

Well, I still have a couple characters for whom I have not thought of alternate actors for.     I have to confess(before somebody notices) that my actor-substitute selections are ending up being a decade(or more) older than the original actors+characters.    I'm just not real familiar with performers younger than 50-something.  :shrug:


----------



## jujube

The problem with having all those A-list actors in one show is that the biggest problem wouldn't be the zombies, it would be the clash of the larger-than-life personalities..........The show would have to be renamed "Night of the Living Egos".


----------



## Wrigley's

tnthomas said:


> This is a work-in-progress, is what I got so far:
> 
> Negan: How 'bout  Jack Nicholson?
> Rick: Tom Cruise (I like Will Smith better, but couldn't think who would be his Carl) (?)
> Carl: Ergo, Wil Wheaton or River Pheonix(or.....)
> Michonne: Viola Davis
> Daryl: Keanu Reeves(or Gary Busey)
> Glenn: How about Greg Kinnear?
> Sasha: Jada Pinkett Smith?(or Naomie Harris)
> Abraham: Arnold Schwarzenegger (or Paul Hogan)
> Eugene: Adam Sandler(or Tim Allen)
> Morgan: Wesley Snipes(or Michael Dorn)
> Father Gabriel: Laurence Fishburne
> Carol: Kate Winslet (or Helen Hunt)
> Maggie: Ashley Judd (or Sandra Bullock)
> Rosita: Jennifer Lopez(or Marisa Tomei)
> 
> Well, I still have a couple characters for whom I have not thought of alternate actors for.     I have to confess(before somebody notices) that my actor-substitute selections are ending up being a decade(or more) older than the original actors+characters.    I'm just not real familiar with performers younger than 50-something.  :shrug:



Carol = Helen Hunt? Yes!Yes! 

And for sure Jack Nicholson would've nailed the Negan character when he was thirty-something.


----------



## tnthomas

I'm thinking maybe Matt Damon for Rick Grimes.      As for Carl, I just have not watched any movies or TV series that feature a teenage male.


----------



## Wrigley's

tnthomas said:


> I'm thinking maybe Matt Damon for Rick Grimes.      As for Carl, I just have not watched any movies or TV series that feature a teenage male.



I had Matt Damon down as Daryl before I thought Of Keanu Reeves. Damon would make a good Glenn. I don't see him pulling off Rick's hard, cold side.

Just when I got desperate for kid actors I thought of the movie Stand By Me. Bingo!


----------



## tnthomas

I know not all you'all are complete zombie fans, but there's always the tenancy to look for shows that are similar to a favorite show..   Of course there's Fear the Walking Dead, which is what AMC hopes is the "heir apparent" for the attentions of TWD fans.   In a different world there is Z Nation, where a band of survivors is on a 'quest' for a cure for the zombie-virus(much like Abraham's group was, this is- until Eugene 'fessed the truth).   Even though TWD and Z Nation are in the same_ business_, I personally don't think that there's any real comparison that can be made.

However, some folks may be just a little bit "touchy" about you exploring other shows....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.


----------



## Wrigley's

Similar shows that originate from a comic book or graphic novel are likely to have a TV audience. Spin-offs have the likelihood of failure.


----------



## tnthomas

Alright, I got nothing to watch sunday nights except "60 Minutes",  waiting impatiently for the return of TWD.  

  Of course, we gotta know...who falls victim to Lucille's deadly _attentions_.    According to this link, every one of the group was filmed as the victim in a death scene, with the actual victim to be determined just before the episode airs.

why do they do this to us? <sigh>


----------



## Gemma

I'm totally into The Walking Dead and am looking forward to the next season to start.  Season 6 finale sure held my interest.  I was just dumbfounded that they all got caught.  

I'm guessing Lucille took out Abraham.  I'll be anxious to find out.  

I didn't get into Z Nation or The Fear of the Walking Dead.  They just didn't compare to The Walking Dead.


----------



## AprilT

You mean to tell me on one is watching the new series Preacher?  Anyhoo, just a few more months to go and we'll be back in the dead.  For now I have my money on Michonne as being the victim of Lucille.

Oh and I guess one of the reason's they may have filmed each actor as fallen victim to Lucille, is that there's been too many leaks from he set over the past seasons and this episode for them is just too important to have the real information get out too soon.  I know the sites I visit for spoilers have been contacted by their law firms and are on notice, so no spoiler about who got nixed will be coming from my normal sources that's for sure.    Can't say I blame AMC though.


----------



## Gemma

No, never started watching Preacher.  Summer is not a good time for new programming.  I'm in and out all day long until night falls, so I really don't have much time to watch TV.  It looks good though.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> For now I have my money on Michonne as being the victim of Lucille.


 
I'll see your bet and raise you 2, say- Carl and Aaron.   

 Why Carl?   Killing Carl would inflict maximum pain on Rick.  Also, as Carl is missing an eye, he stands to meet the same fate as The Governor.  

Why Aaron?  I don't know, just that he was supposed to stay at Alexandria, but was insistent on coming along.

Killing Michonne would really rock the fans, although as a TWD fan yuh gotta expect havin' yer heart ripped out every so often.  :shrug:

I'm sure large numbers of fans were bummed over the deaths of Hershel, Tyreese, Beth, Noah etc., but we just seems to keep coming back.


----------



## AprilT

Ah, I see it wasn't here that I posted my reason for picking Michonne.

My reasoning is that, maybe, the actress, who plays Michonne, may have, I don't know this to be the case,planned to  leave the show so it that's the case, it maybe was the reason they rushed to fit the  relationship in so soon after Jesse's death.  What better way to let  her depart than with a bang and at the same time they fulfilled the hopes of  some fans of having their Richonne dream come true.   Don't get me  wrong, I won't be happy if Michonne gets the bat, but, if it were for  this reasoning, I'll be able to adjust and not, shut down further  production of the show by any means necessary.  It just seems the actress has a lot on her plate these days with producing plays and other gigs, maybe she wants to move one.  Maybe not, but, that was why I picked Michonne.


----------



## tnthomas

Oh, O.K., I knew that Daryl(Norman Reedus)is starting a new show, so it would be understandable if he got knocked off.    I didn't know that Danai Gurira(Michonne) had other commitments, so if she is leaving then it is what it is.   

If they kill off Michonne, Rick will never get another date!


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Oh, O.K., I knew that Daryl(Norman Reedus)is starting a new show, so it would be understandable if he got knocked off.    I didn't know that Danai Gurira(Michonne) had other commitments, so if she is leaving then it is what it is.
> 
> If they kill off Michonne, Rick will never get another date!




I had to revise what I wrote, it sounded like I was saying I was sure Danai was planning to leave when in fact I don't know that to be the case, I just know she's busy with other things, producing and writing and acting.  I've seen Norman Reedus doing other things, but not so much producing in the realm of what Danai Gurira is from what I have seen in the past, at least not so far, but, who knows.  They may both be back for a full season, at this point, I won't be happy no matter who gets eliminated.


----------



## WhatInThe

They said death scenes were filmed for much of the cast even though it will be only one. I think they did the samething with the famous who shot JR Dallas epi.


----------



## tnthomas

The Walking Dead Attraction at Universal Studios Park- Hollywood, Ca. will be opening July 4th.  I had gotten an audition appointment to try-out for the position of "walker", but realized that the commute for a part time job would just be too much.


----------



## Gemma

Season 7 of The Walking Dead's trailer is out and it looks pretty interesting.  

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/.../walking-dead-season-7-trailer-here/87452690/


----------



## AprilT

Thank you, I should be settled in my new place by then ready to rock and roll and take the blow.  :eek1:


----------



## MarkinPhx

At the end of season 6 I made up my mind that I would stop watching the show but I'm sure I'll get hooked in for another season. It is always interesting even when things do go awry.


----------



## Gemma

hahaha AprilT.....I so hope you do get settled in by the time the new season starts. 

If you start watching it again MarkinPhx, you'll be hooked once again.


----------



## AprilT

MarkinPhx said:


> At the end of season 6 I made up my mind that I would stop watching the show but I'm sure I'll get hooked in for another season. It is always interesting even when things do go awry.



Yep, I said something similar, guess I just have to see it through, maybe.   I'll just have to see how the season goes, I might not watch the first episode though, can't bear to see who gets Lucilled.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I'm trying to avoid spoilers but I have a feeling we will know before the episode airs.


----------



## tnthomas

Alright fellow "dead-heads", time to come out of hibernation.       Only one more week until TWD season 7 starts(finally!)

The Walking Dead: 5 Things You Need to Know About Season 7


----------



## AprilT

Hi, I'm looking forward to it as much as I'm dreading it.  Just not the same kind of happy, wanting, desire and anticipation I used to had in the past, but, I've still been counting the days off for months and constantly rechecking the date on the calendar.  In my heart, I have to believe there will be some redemption from the writers to cause me to fall back in love.  :hopelessness:  I'm disturbingly, frighteningly  looking forward to the return.   Then again, maybe it's just some kine of flu bug I need to shake off.  :wiggle:

Anyhoo, thanks for starting things back up, should be quite the night come next week, Sunday.


----------



## tnthomas

Hi AprilT,     Yea, it doesn't look to be a "happy" occasion...I don't think that the writers are going to show us the kind of_ love_, like when TWD resumed in Season 6, and we found that Glenn was alive.

With Fear the Walking Dead (for me) there is not yet the strong connection with the particular characters, so if one is lost it's not so bad.  Having just said what I said, I must contradict myself a little and say that the main group of characters has come a long way since the start, so I _really_ don't want to see them go...


----------



## Gemma

Thanks for posting the link tntthomas!  I can't wait for Sunday to arrive, to see who Negan killed.


----------



## MarkinPhx

After season 6 ended I fell into the "I'll never watch this again" camp. Now that time has passed I know I will be watching this one as it airs. Show keeps dragging me back in every time I try to run away !


----------



## tnthomas

Oh,  my Dish timer tuned in(6PM,PDT) to AMC...I forgot the special program "The Journey so Far" with the cast looking back, commenting on the story.

Don't miss this program, find it on TV or online: AMC.com.


----------



## chic

tnthomas said:


> Oh,  my Dish timer tuned in(6PM,PDT) to AMC...I forgot the special program "The Journey so Far" with the cast looking back, commenting on the story.
> Don't miss this program, find it on TV or online: AMC.com.



I saw it. I'm looking forward to the season opener. I can't believe the rumors that it's Daryl who gets killed.


----------



## tnthomas

Well, I hope not, but when his ride-with-norman-reedus. show came out, I thought he might be "it".   I am not a fan of Negan, I hope something happens to that character real quick.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I've read a few rumors that it might be Maggie but I don't think the executives at AMC would allow the show to go that far. That would be even too upsetting for me and it takes a lot for me to get upset.


----------



## AprilT

I could go read who it was on a site that pretty much probably has the correct results, but, I'm just so not looking forward to knowing not or tomorrow.  Then again, maybe it would be better if I just go get it out of my system and be done with it.  I don't plan to watch the beating or whatever parts of it they plan to show, just like with Terminus, I walked turned away from the tv, this time, I'm not sure I'll stay in the room or on that channel when the scene comes up.  However, I won't be missing the rest of the show for anything.


----------



## chic

tnthomas said:


> Well, I hope not, but when his ride-with-norman-reedus. show came out, I thought he might be "it".   I am not a fan of Negan, I hope something happens to that character real quick.




I thought the same thing when I saw his show. Isn't Michone also leaving the show to do something else? This makes both of them possibilities. At this point, I'm still sticking with Aaron.


----------



## tnthomas

chic said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw his show. Isn't Michone also leaving the show to do something else? This makes both of them possibilities. At this point, I'm still sticking with Aaron.



I hadn't heard of Michonne leaving, but I've always thought that the writers might "offer" Aaron as the sacrificial lamb.

@April, yea, Terminus was just _nothing-nice,_ when watching TWD re-runs I seem to just skip the Terminus episode.


----------



## Gemma

I'm think it's Abraham that got whacked.  I remember him in the last episode kneeling high, like saying, "take me."  It's someone to Rick's right, with the blood splatter on his cheek.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I currently am on Pacific Standard Time so I will be avoiding this forum along with Twitter ,FB, and everything else when the show is aired on the East coast. Sucked back in again...sigh.


----------



## AprilT

OK folks, we're getting down to the wire, I've mostly avoided looking at most of the older episodes up till the one where the encounter took place with the arrow through the eye, that was enough to upset me so, I took a break, going back in though I might watch HGTV instead till the big premier.  Why do I torture myself. :crying:  It's like trying to break away from a really bad relationship you know you shouldn't be in but just are too stupid to give it up.  I'm too in love with TWD!


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> OK folks, we're getting down to the wire, I've mostly avoided looking at most of the older episodes up till the one where the encounter took place with the arrow through the eye, that was enough to upset me so, I took a break, going back in though I might watch HGTV instead till the big premier.  Why do I torture myself. :crying:  It's like trying to break away from a really bad relationship you know you shouldn't be in but just are too stupid to give it up.  I'm too in love with TWD!



mmm, been there too...:shrug:


----------



## chic

I'm going to miss Abraham. And Glenn of course. That was a disgusting episode and really hard to watch. I'm not sure if I'll continue watching this show. That level of brutality/subjugation doesn't appeal.


----------



## AprilT

I was watching HGTV as I was finding the show to torturous to watch, unfortunately, I tuned back in just at the end of the beating of Abraham and saw didn't manage to avoid seeing Glenn's eye pop out.  truly disgusting, I agree with you Chic, so unnecessary, but those who read the comic, I guess expect nothing less, I and others couldn't be prepared for that much visual brutality of which I'd hoped they'd not subject us to.  I guess this is one of those times where men, the writers, will be boys and just can't help themselves from pushing the lets see how gross we can be button.  

I watched Talking Dead after, they had every excuse for why they did what they did most of which, I didn't agree with, especially when they said they felt they needed to make the audience feel tormented to understand the level of degradation Rick was feeling as to how he would come to be broken.  No, we get it without a need to be actual participants.  Like Michonne, we all got it a long time ago, no need to sadistically draw it all out by making us watch Rick and others go through all that took place in that episode.  

Still, I will continue to watch, because I can't wait to see Rick rip Negan's throat out with his teeth some day.  And Still I Rise!  I know that day will come, it is what will get me through the rest of the series.

Abraham, Glenn RIP!


----------



## tnthomas

Yes, Abraham, Glenn RIP.   I don't know what was in the minds of the writers, it looked to me that they were going to 'develop'  the Abraham character, after his split up with Rosita.    and Glenn, why him?   Father-to-be, now Maggie is widowed / expecting.   I guess just a slice 0f life...


----------



## WhatInThe

Sadistic straight up horror movie episode ment to shock & horrify. OK we get it, he's a bad man. 

I stopped speculation because I don't want to give this type of production free publicity. 

I did notice Glenn was a favorite of speculators. I think the second or maybe even the first intended victim of Negan Abraham was supposed to be the only death. Then after seeing things like they filmed a death scene with all the characters, body doubles this entire season of filming and speculation I think they threw one of those deaths in last minute to fool with the critics.

I couldn't see Rick cutting off his son's arm either . In reality that would've been a last stand with maybe Negan and henchmen taken out and most of the Ricks crew killed.


----------



## chic

WhatInThe said:


> Sadistic straight up horror movie episode ment to shock & horrify. OK we get it, he's a bad man.
> 
> I stopped speculation because I don't want to give this type of production free publicity.
> 
> I did notice Glenn was a favorite of speculators. I think the second or maybe even the first intended victim of Negan Abraham was supposed to be the only death. Then after seeing things like they filmed a death scene with all the characters, body doubles this entire season of filming and speculation I think they threw one of those deaths in last minute to fool with the critics.
> 
> I couldn't see Rick cutting off his son's arm either . In reality that would've been a last stand with maybe Negan and henchmen taken out and most of the Ricks crew killed.



They (AMC execs) said they're going to follow the comics' script more closely now since season 5. I guess many complained because they took liberties with events that happened in the comics but did not in the tv show. Rick was supposed to lose his right hand to Negan ( he did chop it off in the comics), but TV execs said it would be laborious to CG Andrew Lincloln's hand in every frame he appears it. I agree, I never believed they'd chop Carl's arm off, but it sickened me anyway.

I'm sorry they chose to kill Glenn. I know he dies in the comics, but he was the only Asian representative on the show and everyone enjoyed his character. The level of violence in Season 7 episode 1 is too much for me personally, so I'm exiting the show until the character of Negan is no longer on it. It seemed to be violence for violence's sake and unnecessary to be forced to endure watching a best loved character beaten so badly his eyeball pops out of his head. This is not entertainment, and entertainment is why I used to watch TWD. I enjoyed watching characters survive obstacles, loss, unspeakable fear, while retaining their integrity, growing as human beings and never losing their indomitable will to restore the world to the way it had been before the zombie apocalypse. 

It used to be a cool show. Now it's just a gore-fest designed to shock and horrify and manipulate the audience by so doing.


----------



## Butterfly

chic said:


> They (AMC execs) said they're going to follow the comics' script more closely now since season 5. I guess many complained because they took liberties with events that happened in the comics but did not in the tv show. Rick was supposed to lose his right hand to Negan ( he did chop it off in the comics), but TV execs said it would be laborious to CG Andrew Lincloln's hand in every frame he appears it. I agree, I never believed they'd chop Carl's arm off, but it sickened me anyway.
> 
> I'm sorry they chose to kill Glenn. I know he dies in the comics, but he was the only Asian representative on the show and everyone enjoyed his character. The level of violence in Season 7 episode 1 is too much for me personally, so I'm exiting the show until the character of Negan is no longer on it. It seemed to be violence for violence's sake and unnecessary to be forced to endure watching a best loved character beaten so badly his eyeball pops out of his head. This is not entertainment, and entertainment is why I used to watch TWD. I enjoyed watching characters survive obstacles, loss, unspeakable fear, while retaining their integrity, growing as human beings and never losing their indomitable will to restore the world to the way it had been before the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> It used to be a cool show. Now it's just a gore-fest designed to shock and horrify and manipulate the audience by so doing.



I agree completely.  Sadism isn't entertainment.


----------



## MarkinPhx

chic said:


> They (AMC execs) said they're going to follow the comics' script more closely now since season 5. I guess many complained because they took liberties with events that happened in the comics but did not in the tv show. Rick was supposed to lose his right hand to Negan ( he did chop it off in the comics), but TV execs said it would be laborious to CG Andrew Lincloln's hand in every frame he appears it. I agree, I never believed they'd chop Carl's arm off, but it sickened me anyway.
> 
> I'm sorry they chose to kill Glenn. I know he dies in the comics, but he was the only Asian representative on the show and everyone enjoyed his character. The level of violence in Season 7 episode 1 is too much for me personally, so I'm exiting the show until the character of Negan is no longer on it. It seemed to be violence for violence's sake and unnecessary to be forced to endure watching a best loved character beaten so badly his eyeball pops out of his head. This is not entertainment, and entertainment is why I used to watch TWD. I enjoyed watching characters survive obstacles, loss, unspeakable fear, while retaining their integrity, growing as human beings and never losing their indomitable will to restore the world to the way it had been before the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> It used to be a cool show. Now it's just a gore-fest designed to shock and horrify and manipulate the audience by so doing.



Great analysis and I agree also.


----------



## Marie5656

To be honest, I have never watched the show, and have no desire to ever watch it.  I do not get the fascination with Zombies.  I do not watch Game of Thrones, either


----------



## AprilT

From what I understand, the sadistic torturous brutality will subside for quite a while now and more character development will take place including how our beloved characters manage to get through another tough time.  At least this is what I was told from some of the comic followers; I hope this to be true.  If not, I may too have to refrain for watching till ending of Negan happens, my mind nor stomach can take more of what happened in the series season 7 opening.  If not for my love of many of the characters, I would have long ago stopped watching, I generally turn my head or the channel when there's any major brutality.

Any most long time viewer don't watch the show because of the zombies, many of us haven't any fascination with zombies or such types of movies, those who don't watch, won't ever get it, but, I can understand, I felt the same and placed TWD in such a category till I watched that very first episode and experienced life through the eyes of Rick Crimes.  I watched season-1 episode-1 and proceeded to binge on the rest of the entire two-part season in one weekend.


----------



## chic

AprilT said:


> From what I understand, the sadistic torturous brutality will subside for quite a while now and more character development will take place including how our beloved characters manage to get through another tough time.  At least this is what I was told from some of the comic followers; I hope this to be true.  If not, I may too have to refrain for watching till ending of Negan happens, my mind nor stomach can take more of what happened in the series season 7 opening.  If not for my love of many of the characters, I would have long ago stopped watching, I generally turn my head or the channel when there's any major brutality.
> 
> Any most long time viewer don't watch the show because of the zombies, many of us haven't any fascination with zombies or such types of movies, those who don't watch, won't ever get it, but, I can understand, I felt the same and placed TWD in such a category till I watched that very first episode and experienced life through the eyes of Rick Crimes.  I watched season-1 episode-1 and proceeded to binge on the rest of the entire two-part season in one weekend.



So true April. Long time viewers watch because the characters have become like family over 7 years. We're "emotionally invested" in their welfare and character development. But honestly, the beating of Glenn almost made me throw up. I knew then it was me or Negan, and Negan lost.


----------



## tnthomas

chic said:


> So true April. Long time viewers watch because the characters have become like family over 7 years. We're "emotionally invested" in their welfare and character development. But honestly, the beating of Glenn almost made me throw up. I knew then it was me or Negan, and Negan lost.



I never want to see that level of raw violence again....except for when it is time for Negan to become the recipient.


----------



## tnthomas

Sooo, Looks like we got a bit of a break from the horror show that is Negan & Co.     King Ezekiel & Co. was a different direction, altogether.

   The computer generated tiger was over-the-top, what were they thinking?

     And, what's up with Carol, always wanting to run away? 

     I have to say, in a zombie apocalypse, if I'm getting clean clothes and food, and a safe place to sleep- I'm stayin'!


----------



## bluebreezes

I know this show has a huge following, but it's way too scary for me. I watched a couple of episodes with family and it's not for me. I don't know how you all sleep after watching it. :hororr:


----------



## Gemma

I don't think Carol wants to be part of another community where she'd get attached to someone again and have to protect them by killing again.  She's getting tired, maybe?  Perhaps the Kingdom to Carol is just a fantasy land where those people bought into it, which she has no desire to.  

Morgan knows King Ezekiel is paying off the saviors by weekly contributions of food, to keep his kingdom safe, for now.


----------



## AprilT

I agree with you Gemme that Carol just want's to be on her own period, she's had enough of all of it and rather sustain herself her on her own terms, live or die.

I enjoyed the episode, except for the opening and killing of the walkers, I had to turn away from that over the top slashing and smashing.  But when the story got going it was pretty good, I've been having some conversations about it, seems the episode moved ahead too fast for some to comprehend what was taking place.


----------



## anodyne

AprilT said:


> I agree with you Gemme that Carol just want's to be on her own period, she's had enough of all of it and rather sustain herself her on her own terms, live or die.



When she finds out what Negan has done to her "kin" I think we'll see kick-a55 Carol come back loaded for bear. I read some "ship-talk" about Carol & Ezekiel, and I wonder... how people are missing the Carol & Morgan thing?


----------



## MarkinPhx

I enjoyed the episode. The show always does a good job of building new worlds and the Kingdom does look like a nice place to be. Sure they have to put up with supplying Negan but I like the way they sabotage the goods. I think Carol is in a good place right now and might actually find a little romance in her life soon. I feel bad for the people in the Kingdom though because I'm sure later on in the season Rick will march in and try to convince these people to revolt against Negan. I'm not saying Negan doesn't deserve what's coming to him but these people seem to be at peace with their situation and I'm going to hate to see them get involved any revenge that will happen later on.

Might add that I like the "King" revealed himself to Carol at the end of the episode. In most season's it takes 5-6 episodes to drag the story on about the motives behind a leader. I'm glad the writers got it out of the way this time.


----------



## AprilT

The people in the kingdom are at peace because of their ignorance of what it takes to keep them safe from Negan's sadism.  Ezekiel and his men are have made it clear they themselves aren't content. I think if anything it will be the kingdom people and someone in Negan's group looking to join forces to take out the saviors.  They're feeding walkers to the pigs isn't just some little sweet revenge in their minds,I don't think.  I get the feeling ezekiel is just biding his time till the right moment comes t get out from under Negan.


----------



## AprilT

Another terrific episode, the acting was superb.  Reminded me of kept me interesting in the show from the early days, people suffering great loss and poignant dialogue about their futures and choices.


----------



## tnthomas

I wasn't sure what the deal was, with the Polaroid photo, but this link explained the situation.   I'm still waiting for Negan to "get"...what's coming to him.   I can think of several scenarios(Carol), (Daryl),(Rick), etc.   Or, maybe even Dwight....


----------



## WhatInThe

What's the saying " you are what you eat ". Symbolism as to what's coming for Negan's crew when they gave them the pigs that were fed zombies?


----------



## AprilT

WhatInThe said:


> What's the saying " you are what you eat ". Symbolism as to what's coming for Negan's crew when they gave them the pigs that were fed zombies?



Can't happen soon enough.

Unfortunately, this coming Sunday's episode will be pretty awful,  Daryl will be on that ride over when Negan visits Rick at Alexandria.


----------



## tnthomas

Something's going to bust loose soon;  Rosita is getting ready, Michonne is gearing up.   Daryl is *always *ready, he just looks whipped(needs a shower really bad!).     Eugene is...still weird.   

I was sooo hoping that Carl would pull the trigger.....



I don't like Spencer.

*Edit:

*And Gabriel, his demeanor has sure changed, I think he found some of Meryl's stash....


----------



## MarkinPhx

After last night's episode I've decided that I am out watching it week to week. I'm going to wait until the season is over and binge it so I can skip through scenes and/or episodes. These "bottle" episodes have become very annoying to me and have lessened any impact on what happened on the season opener. Of course this is just my feelings about the show. I hope the rest of you are enjoying it more than I am and do continue watching it on a week to week basis.


----------



## Gemma

Just 2 more episodes before this season comes to an end.  I'll finish watching them.  The last one should be interesting.  I think with Carl taking off with Jesus to the Saviors place, someone will most likely be killed off.


----------



## jujube

I haven't watched last night's episode yet, but I'm losing interest a little more each week.   They're making it too complicated for me.....too many situations going on at the same time, with the main characters scattered all over the place.  And Nagen is getting annoying.....that grin of his drives me crazy.


----------



## AprilT

I wasn't thrilled with the previous week's episode, but, I very much enjoyed last night's epi. I was once in a hurry to see the show culminate, but with decent story telling as in what I saw from this past Sunday's show, I don't mind them drawing it out, just get rid of Negan soon and I'm good.  But it will be good to see how all the communities come together to rid themselves of Negan's reign. 

I get that's it is important at this time for them to show the various communities and how they were affected by Negan and how that brings all the different people together to fight to take Negan down at some point, they can't do that without establishing some understanding of who and how actions of various people affect each other.  Also, what Rick's group did, had a major affect not only on his people and Alexandria, but, it has caused Negan to put tighter and even harsher rules in effect on other communities to make sure they don't get any bright ideas about taking him on.  Of course, that won't work in the long run, eventually there will be those who revolt.  

Yep, for me a good episode, laying out the ground work for what's to come and showing that there's more world and people existing outside of Rick and Alexandria who want better for their people and the possibility for something better to come before this show does finally concludes.  Not that they'll just get to walk off into the sunset, but, that there could be a productive, positive, future in spite of all that's taken place.


----------



## tnthomas

Yea, last week's episode drug on, I don't even remember what it was about, last night was a little complex in spots, but came together well.  Tara gets to shine!   On Talking Dead they said she had been absent for 9 episodes, presumably to have a baby.


----------



## WhatInThe

MarkinPhx said:


> After last night's episode I've decided that I am out watching it week to week. I'm going to wait until the season is over and binge it so I can skip through scenes and/or episodes. These "bottle" episodes have become very annoying to me and have lessened any impact on what happened on the season opener. Of course this is just my feelings about the show. I hope the rest of you are enjoying it more than I am and do continue watching it on a week to week basis.



Some of these 'bottle' episodes are used to set up a future story. But they can't completely ignore what's going on elsewhere. Some people watch for characters or a particular story line. They can't be ignored. It seems in the past tv used shows like that as a filler or budget cutter.


----------



## AprilT

WhatInThe said:


> Some of these 'bottle' episodes are used to set up a future story. But they can't completely ignore what's going on elsewhere. Some people watch for characters or a particular story line. They can't be ignored. It seems in the past tv used shows like that as a filler or budget cutter.



I don't see it as ignoring some viewers, this is a vast story that's asking people to reach and expand their minds to explore, how all things will cumulate to get to the conclustion or at the very least how and when Negan's time comes to an end.  I get that some people can only see things in a limited view as in real life, but, too some people only watch the show to see people, (main characters,) get their heads bashed in, meet their demise one way or another; I would hate to think we must see that type of violence in every or even every other episode.  

I too have not been thrilled with every episode, as I'd like to see more of Michonne, but, oh well.  I know one thing, they better not kill her off this season after that horrific opening to the show.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I have enjoyed the development of characters in the past but the writers found ways to at least keep the main characters involved with each episode. Carol had been in what, one episode so far ? And I have almost forgotten about that situation. When we do go back to her I am going to be somewhat detached from her story now. And what about poor Carl ? Have a feeling he is going to be stashed away for another episode. I'm glad some of you are enjoying it but not working for me so far. Reminds me of some of the slower episodes back on the farm. But that season did end on a huge bang !


----------



## AprilT

But, but, but, they're running out of main characters, time to build up some newer ones into the fold.  Maybe, no?  They'll be plenty of time to kill off more of the old gang which is what I fear they may be gearing up for.  I'm just so happy to get away from seeing the fear and hurt and disappointment in the faces of our main group, I guess I'm just one of the few who really needed a reprieve, a really big change after the death and demoralization of Rick.  I'm not looking forward to getting back to them being harassed.  Those earlier episodes were just so very stressful.


----------



## MarkinPhx

AprilT said:


> But, but, but, they're running out of main characters, time to build up some newer ones into the fold.  Maybe, no?  They'll be plenty of time to kill off more of the old gang which is what I fear they may be gearing up for.  I'm just so happy to get away from seeing the fear and hurt and disappointment in the faces of our main group, I guess I'm just one of the few who really needed a reprieve, a really big change after the death and demoralization of Rick.  I'm not looking forward to getting back to them being harassed.  Those earlier episodes were just so very stressful.



I do fear that some might be getting killed off soon. There are rumors floating around that seem pretty solid (won't mention them here). And I do understand needing the space completely


----------



## AprilT

MarkinPhx said:


> I have enjoyed the development of characters in the past but the writers found ways to at least keep the main characters involved with each episode. Carol had been in what, one episode so far ? And I have almost forgotten about that situation. When we do go back to her I am going to be somewhat detached from her story now. And what about poor Carl ? Have a feeling he is going to be stashed away for another episode. I'm glad some of you are enjoying it but not working for me so far. Reminds me of some of the slower episodes back on the farm. But that season did end on a huge bang !





Honestly, I empathize with how you and others feel fed up to a degree, I was feeling the same with the whole Morgan Kung Fu background story.  I can't begin to tell you how many times I've written, I've had it with the show.  But, time just causes me to forgive and forget and give into my addiction.


----------



## MarkinPhx

AprilT said:


> Honestly, I empathize with how you and others feel fed up to a degree, I was feeling the same with the whole Morgan Kung Fu background story.  I can't begin to tell you how many times I've written, I've had it with the show.  But, time just causes me to forgive and forget and give into my addiction.



I'm afraid we probably both share the same addiction !


----------



## AprilT

FYI, some minor info about upcoming episode so don't read if you don't want slight spoilers.

Tonight's episode may have some tear jerker moments in reference to a scene with Carl, some people being made to cry and indecent proposals as well, by episodes end there will be some real tense earth shattering moments as someone goes after Negan only to find out something but, lets hope that person gets back home to tell the tale unscathed.


----------



## tnthomas

Wow, just tonight and one more episode?  I guess a person can't just  _pick n' choose_ their addiction, but I sure long for the era were you could count on 26  episodes a year, instead of only eight.  <sigh>

April, thanks for the mini sneak-peek at tonights episode, I won't look further on the net, but will probably be _sitting on the edge of the couch_, by the end of the show.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Of course I ended up watching last night's episode even though I said in a previous post that I was just going to wait until the entire season was available on Netflix. I couldn't help myself (I need help). I won't go into details since many may not have watched it yet but I thought it was a pretty good episode. At the end of the episode I found Negan's character less annoying but just as scary. And I thought Chandler Riggs did a fine job in the episode. And as a fan of the show The Wire, I did enjoy the homage to Omar when Michonne was whistling while walking on the road.


----------



## AprilT

Hate to admit it, but, I found Negan both annoying and amusing on last night's episode, still can't stand him and greatly look forward to his demise. 

I may have misinterpreted a little of the spoiler details about Michonne's situation, but, I wasn't too far off, what they meant about her finding out about what he was up to had to do with the little one, Judith, and that she better hi tail it back to Alexandria, where all heck is about to break loos, but, too that she was on her way to take out Negan.  Pretty much all the spoilers I read, did come to happen or most will by end of episode 8. 

 I will see what more I will learn prior to next Sunday.  I like being somewhat prepared and I'm glad I was, as that scene with Carl would have really made me even more upset had I not none it was coming.  It was just all around disturbingly sad.  I cried for poor little Carl having to be picked on like that.

Overall a really good episode.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I think I watched 7 - 10 minutes of the pilot and decided it isn't the show for me. I know people who love it though. One of my favorite actors, Jeffrey Dean Morgan, joined the cast I think it was last season. That couldn't even get me to watch it.


----------



## AprilT

Do not read the following if you don't like spoilers, these are major one for the upcoming episode for those who enjoy the spoilers or more like me, can't take anymore shocks to the system, enjoy reading and being able to prepare oneself for any upsetting scenes, like the Olivia one:

OK, this is what I have so far if I find out anything more, I'll get back with yous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Episode 8 Dec 11 
Negan and Carl made spaghetti and biscuits together. 

We get to see a bit of Carol and Morgan
Morgan stops by at  Carol's place with some food. While Carol tries to  rush him out, Richard also stops by he brings more supplies for her. He  wants to have a talk about the Savior situation with Carol and Morgan.

Daryl escapes, He slips out the cell with his mystery note. He follows a  trail of matchsticks that leads to the exit.  He runs into Fat Joey  outside and ends up killing him. Daryl ends up making it outside where  he sees Jesus hot-wiring a motorcycle. They both leave on bikes out the  back gate Joey was guarding.

 Rick and Aaron make it to the houseboat after some suspense-fully scary  moments. Someone starts to follow them, they don't show who it is.

 Michonne returns home after finding where the Sanctuary is. When she  gets home and finds Rick in the basement cell that Morgan built, there  she explains why she didn’t go with them on the search for goods. She  tells him they need to fight Negan, she's surprised when Rick agrees.

Idiotic Rosita uses her lone bullet but she hits Lucille instead instead  of Negan. For punishment instead of killing her, he had  Arat , one of  the saviors, kill someone, she shoots Olivia in the face. After Eugene  admits he was the bullet maker, Negan takes Eugene back with him when  the Saviors leave.


----------



## MarkinPhx

AprilT said:


> Do not read the following if you don't like spoilers, these are major one for the upcoming episode for those who enjoy the spoilers or more like me, can't take anymore shocks to the system, enjoy reading and being able to prepare oneself for any upsetting scenes, like the Olivia one:
> 
> OK, this is what I have so far if I find out anything more, I'll get back with yous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 8 Dec 11
> Negan and Carl made spaghetti and biscuits together.
> 
> We get to see a bit of Carol and Morgan
> Morgan stops by at  Carol's place with some food. While Carol tries to  rush him out, Richard also stops by he brings more supplies for her. He  wants to have a talk about the Savior situation with Carol and Morgan.
> 
> Daryl escapes, He slips out the cell with his mystery note. He follows a  trail of matchsticks that leads to the exit.  He runs into Fat Joey  outside and ends up killing him. Daryl ends up making it outside where  he sees Jesus hot-wiring a motorcycle. They both leave on bikes out the  back gate Joey was guarding.
> 
> Rick and Aaron make it to the houseboat after some suspense-fully scary  moments. Someone starts to follow them, they don't show who it is.
> 
> Michonne returns home after finding where the Sanctuary is. When she  gets home and finds Rick in the basement cell that Morgan built, there  she explains why she didn’t go with them on the search for goods. She  tells him they need to fight Negan, she's surprised when Rick agrees.
> 
> Idiotic Rosita uses her lone bullet but she hits Lucille instead instead  of Negan. For punishment instead of killing her, he had  Arat , one of  the saviors, kill someone, she shoots Olivia in the face. After Eugene  admits he was the bullet maker, Negan takes Eugene back with him when  the Saviors leave.



I feel dirty but I did enjoy watching Negan kill one of the characters. A little  graphic but if anyone needs to go I am glad it was that person.


----------



## WhatInThe

Wasted some story time with the musical montage. The community should finally realize why Rick held off on retaliation. You could tell Negan was going to look at the guy as a deal maker that might deal against him one day. With all the blood & guts I don't know why they didn't show Michonne taking out the red head Negan follower. As soon as they said silencer you knew that was it for her. Also could see Carl waiting until Negan said 'please' to pass the rolls.


----------



## tnthomas

Walking Dead season 7 mid-season premiere  this Sunday, Feb. 12th!    :eagerness::eagerness::eagerness::eagerness::eager  ness::eagerness:


[video]http://www.amc.com/shows/the-walking-dead/video-extras/the-walking-dead-season-7-teaser-rise-up[/video]


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Walking Dead season 7 mid-season premiere  this Sunday, Feb. 12th!    :eagerness::eagerness::eagerness::eagerness::eager  ness::eagerness:
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.amc.com/shows/the-walking-dead/video-extras/the-walking-dead-season-7-teaser-rise-up[/video]




artytime::applause2::thumbsup:  Yeppers, I got my snacks all lined up I'm ready.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> artytime::applause2::thumbsup:  Yeppers, I got my snacks all lined up I'm ready.




Kinda like the super bowl....kinda different.          :wave::thumbsup::zombie::zombierolleye::grouphug::excited::zombie::cheers:


----------



## jujube

I'm trying to work up some enthusiasm.  They really lost me with the last season.  I'm hoping for some of the old oomph.


----------



## tnthomas

jujube said:


> I'm trying to work up some enthusiasm.  They really lost me with the last season.  I'm hoping for some of the old oomph.



Yea, my impression is that they(the writers) are laying the groundwork for some really spectacular "casting off of shackles" event, which will hopefully come soon.      

I'm looking forward to the return of Fear the Walking Dead as well, AMC needs to give the fans more 'product' as less waiting.         :zz:


Meanwhile, Netflix fills the void.   :thumbsup:


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Kinda like the super bowl....kinda different.          :wave::thumbsup::zombie::zombierolleye::grouphug::excited::zombie::cheers:



Yep, that saying "Are you ready for some football", always goes through my head when I think of the show coming up.


----------



## AprilT

jujube said:


> I'm trying to work up some enthusiasm.  They really lost me with the last season.  I'm hoping for some of the old oomph.



I know how you feel, I've felt that way several times along the way season six and during the return, I wasn't so sure, I wanted to continue, but, I just feel like I have to see it through, it did improve somewhat for our crew by end of season 7 first half.  I'll see how this second half goes.  I admit, I'm not as in love as I once was, but, I still feel a happy glow when I think of the return of show.


----------



## AprilT

YAY! No one from the group died.  It was a good episode, very good start to the season.  Jerry is so funny, so is Carol, it was good to see her.  Rosita is more annoying than ever, can't wait to see what father Gabriel is up to.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> YAY! No one from the group died.  It was a good episode, very good start to the season.  Jerry is so funny, so is Carol, it was good to see her.  Rosita is more annoying than ever, can't wait to see what father Gabriel is up to.



Very good episode,  I'm giving Father Gabriel the benefit of the doubt here, and believe that he is going to bat in some way, for the group, rather than running off with the groceries for his own self, like one of the characters(Rosita?)  suggested.

Who's Jerry?


----------



## applepie_luvr

I'm a fan. I liked the first few seasons better. More action and better stories. 

These last seasons have been painful. Long, slow buildups to a predictable end of season cliff hanger. 

Obviously, they have cut expenses with long stretches of soul sucking dialog. Talk is cheap and action scenes are expensive. It's the norm with most shows nowadays.


----------



## Arachne

Jerry is the chap who stands by Ezekiel, with the two headed axe. He is funny.. I want to know who is that person who has been spying on them.. I have been racking my brain to remember things from the past shows..


----------



## jujube

So, I'm confused.....who's this new bunch that showed up in the last few seconds?  And who do you think that Rick was grinning at?


----------



## AprilT

jujube said:


> So, I'm confused.....who's this new bunch that showed up in the last few seconds?  And who do you think that Rick was grinning at?



I can answer these questions, but, they would be spoilers.  I only recently found out who they are as I was avoiding spoilers for the past couple of months.  

I would insert the answers, but on my pc, I'm not seeing the spoiler tag to drop down sign.


----------



## Arachne

Ohhhh yes my favorite two thespians were back together. I just cried. I am not going to spoil it though and say who..


----------



## tnthomas

Daryl and Carol?


----------



## tnthomas

Well, no walkers attacks in this episode.  Negan hasn't forgotten how to be evil, and Eugene hasn't forgotten how to be completely spineless.  :shrug:


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Well, no walkers attacks in this episode.  Negan hasn't forgotten how to be evil, and Eugene hasn't forgotten how to be completely spineless.  :shrug:



You pretty much covered the episode quite well.


----------



## jujube

I'm just wondering if Eugene is going to surprise us.....maybe has something up his sleeve?  It would be an interesting turn.


----------



## tnthomas

jujube said:


> I'm just wondering if Eugene is going to surprise us.....maybe has something up his sleeve?  It would be an interesting turn.



I'm waiting....


----------



## Arachne

Well at least they did not cut Eugene's hair woot woot !!


----------



## Arachne

Sooo a road trip and it even made you smile.. Nice to see.. They should of played 'I fall to Pieces' By Patsy Cline when Rick was removing a walker from said car.. :what1:


----------



## tnthomas

I'm glad they're getting weapons, and closer to overthrowing Negan's group.     Rosita and Sasha's "solo" plan may interfere with Rick's plans, according to some sources.

I sense "something" bad gonna happen, judging by the last scene with Michonne and Rick talking about losing people in the battle with Negan.

Michonne was not comfortable(obviously) with the thought that she might lose Rick.   Rick was oddly untroubled about the matter...not sure where that may lead to.


----------



## Arachne

tnthomas said:


> I'm glad they're getting weapons, and closer to overthrowing Negan's group.     Rosita and Sasha's "solo" plan may interfere with Rick's plans, according to some sources.
> 
> I sense "something" bad gonna happen, judging by the last scene with Michonne and Rick talking about losing people in the battle with Negan.
> 
> Michonne was not comfortable(obviously) with the thought that she might lose Rick.   Rick was oddly untroubled about the matter...not sure where that may lead to.



You bring up a good point tnthomas re:' his untroubled about the matter.'.I thought about that to. I hope not though, but none is safe in the zombie apocalypse..


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> I'm glad they're getting weapons, and closer to overthrowing Negan's group.     Rosita and Sasha's "solo" plan may interfere with Rick's plans, according to some sources.
> 
> I sense "something" bad gonna happen, judging by the last scene with Michonne and Rick talking about losing people in the battle with Negan.
> 
> Michonne was not comfortable(obviously) with the thought that she might lose Rick.   *Rick was oddly untroubled about the matter...not sure where that may lead to.*



What I took away from it is that, he has come to a place where he realizes, lose in this apocalypses almost inevitable, it is time to not let oneself become undone by it and to realize now it is no longer about you and your emotions but about the future of fighting on and hoping to make a better place for those who will proceed you whomever is left.  He wanted her to not become consumed by lose, but to focus on the greater good.  

They have all lose great loves and they've managed to survive, so, yes, he was saying be strong Michonne, you, must not lose yourself in the lose, he isn't saying his love is any less than hers nor will he feel less of a lose, just that he knows the lose is possible and they shouldn't delude themselves that there's a happy ever after to come at the end of the battle, one of them or both of them may not survive and they have to decide now to be ok with that or their weakness may cause harm when and where it shouldn't.  It's not I love you so much, I can't go on without you, but one must look for the purpose, that being care for those who are still alive for as long as one can.

However, it's easier said than done for many, but, I think Michonne, can get on board.  For once, I'm really proud of Rick.  No more moping around and seeing ghost like after the lose of Laurie.  I actually kind of know where he's coming from, I once kinda of started living by that motto after so much loss,  toughen up to the loses, not let it tear at ya so hard, only later in life, sigh, it no longer works when you're about the only one left.  

Actually, I think the writers were also preparing us for the possibilities as well after that last fiasco, they probably don't want to get anymore hate mail.    Telling folks to keep it in check, people are gonna die, get over it.


----------



## tnthomas

April,  I think that you are really spot on, with your perspective.  And, as you mentioned- that the writers may well be prepping the fans for what may be an ugly time.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> April,  I think that you are really spot on, with your perspective.  And, as you mentioned- that the writers may well be prepping the fans for what may be an ugly time.




Well thank you Thomas, sometimes after I write something, I think to myself, well that probably only makes sense to about one person, ME.


----------



## Arachne

So the plot thickens glad Ezekiel, has decide on what to do. I have a question though, does anyone know how many episodes are left in this season?


----------



## MarkinPhx

Three more episodes left !


----------



## Knight

We can only hope Negan comes to a gun fight with his baseball bat.


----------



## tnthomas

MarkinPhx said:


> Three more episodes left !



Geez, I hate the way they chop up the season, seems like they just returned from the mid-season hiatus.  :shrug:


----------



## tnthomas

Knight said:


> We can only hope Negan comes to a gun fight with his baseball bat.



yea, just bring that stupid bat, and try to knock aside some serious assault rifle fire.


----------



## AprilT

This past Sunday's episode was great, but, kind of sad, the two who died weren't long to the series, but, still it was sad to see them go.  I did feel either of them were going though, there was lots of foreboding moments leading up to their demise.  

I wish there were more episodes left than just three, seems there's just so much that needs to happen before the next finale and hate when they try to cram it all into one or two episodes.  Either way, I'm looking forward to the next few.

That Jerry, (Ezekiel's side kick), and his pie, hilarious, I love that guy, I was almost worried they were going to shoot him in that scene.


----------



## tnthomas

Yea, Jerry- I thought he was going to be a _goner_....


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> Yea, Jerry- I thought he was going to be a _goner_....
> 
> 
> View attachment 36087




:thumbsup:


----------



## tnthomas

Looking at the calendar, the season finale of “The Walking Dead” is set for April 2 at 9 p.m.  so, we have tonight, the 26th and April 2nd to "get things done".

what do you think will happen?    There is a lot of potential for a lot of different forces coming together....let's hope the outcome will be:

1. no loss of members of "the group" .
2. Negan's very much deserved demise.


----------



## AprilT

There won't be any real accomplishments on taking out Negan, there will be deaths from Ricks group that's for sure.  A possible psych out of Negan being taken out maybe, but, there's too much that has to happen in the storyline for that to happen in just another two weeks.  Of course unless the writers are planning to chop out a whole lot of material anything's possible.  I would be fine, no ecstatic, with them switching things up and being done with Negan.  

I haven't peaked at the spoilers for the finale, but, I did, some time ago recall reading about one particular person from the group who will be meeting their demise, this season, so there is that.


----------



## tnthomas

It's just as well that the TWD writers are as they are.    If I were writing the story line for season 7, the fans would be ecstatic...for a bit.   Then what?   I'd be drawing blanks.....:shrug:


----------



## Arachne

I know one thing I am not a fan of waiting for an entire spring/summer/fall to find out what happens in a cliff hanger..I would more like to see the rebuilding or aftermath. Oh and I could have kicked Eugene in the bottom last night.. *mumbles


----------



## tnthomas

Arachne said:


> I know one thing I am not a fan of waiting for an entire spring/summer/fall to find out what happens in a cliff hanger..I would more like to see the rebuilding or aftermath. Oh and I could have kicked Eugene in the bottom last night.. *mumbles



Yes and yes.    Eugene is going to have to do something really spectacular, in order to redeem himself, in my view.


----------



## AprilT

Eugene, did exactly as I had anticipated he would, maybe he has a bigger plan for the overall good for his former battle mates or maybe he just decided to revert to his core self and did the math and feels that things add up better for him if he pitches for team Negan.  I hope he will redeem himself, I really do, but, he just never struck me as the type to care for anyone more than he cared for Eugene when push came to it.


----------



## WhatInThe

I this set of epis has been flat-they're well done but... My viewing has been messed up for various reasons and it's like when is the revenge coming.  Maybe Eugene's machinations represent the main goal of the apocalypse-survive at all costs. The ends justify the means. But then again Eugene has been very calculating maintaining a facade from the start. I think a lot of saviors want out/want Negan gone as well but that will create a power vacum because some of his henchman are worse. But they might have some useful ambition and desire.


----------



## AprilT

That is just it when it comes to surviving, the cost, right or wrong, some people have a point when it comes to their fellow humans they care for, that puts a limit on the cost.  Some have a conscious that won't allow them to put only themselves as the only one deserving of the last breath.  Maybe it's not to be seen as being better or worse than the other, but, it means something when you are part of a group and want to know the person/s beside you are trust worthy especially with your life.  Eugene, just may not have the ability to bond to the point he can put the good of another before himself as so many are not capable of doing.  Then again, the writers may surprise us and give him a soul.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> the writers may surprise us and give him a soul.



I hoping to see that happen.  :waiting:


----------



## tnthomas

I was talking to a co-worker(_fellow dead-head_) about the last episode, and speculating about what's to come.   He said that: 

 #1.  Sasha might die. 

   #2.  Sasha might be carrying Abraham's baby, and that she and Maggie would be mommies together, in the post- apocalyptic world.

Interesting speculation. 



  My co-worker is also one who thinks Eugene will emerge as a major player, before the season finale.


----------



## WhatInThe

I'm hoping Eugene remembers Abraham protected him and still owes him justice if nothing else. When they were talking through the door you knew she was faking. I'm wondering if they filmed her then decided it would be better to show one point of view. I didn't like Alexandria leaving the colony defenseless. It's strong arm theft. Could be seeds for a story even if or after Saviors are defeated.


----------



## Arachne

I agree with leaving the beach colony defenseless, was kind of a wrong thing to do. As to Eugene I sure hope he has a plan in that mullet head of his. But I did laugh when he brought her the item to end her life lol..


----------



## AprilT

Arachne said:


> I agree with leaving the beach colony defenseless, was kind of a wrong thing to do. As to Eugene I sure hope he has a plan in that mullet head of his. But *I did laugh when he brought her the item to end her life lol*..



I have to admit, I snickered a little; the look on Sasha's face was priceless as she had no intent on taking her own life, she wanted a weapon to use on Negan.  Leave it to Eugene, but, I knew that was exactly what he was going to bring her.  She also cracked me up using that fake crying voice when she was asking for Eugene to slip her either a knife or piece of glass, after he agreed, cut to her smirking face.  Poor girl, on to the next plan for her.


----------



## tnthomas

Forgot to mention:   Negan makes some points in the humanity department, when he spares Sasha from the attentions of "Rapey Davey".

Oh, that doesn't make Negan any kind of hero, he's still gotta die!


----------



## tnthomas

All hell breaks loose!   About time!     

Sasha is gone.  It was done as "nicely" as a fan could want.   Her dream visit with Abraham was a lot of things, glad the writers included that. 

I always liked Sasha, I think that Sonequa Martin-Green's own personality lent the character Sasha some genuineness  and depth.  Sonequa Martin-Green was on the Talking Dead, and her fellow cast members love her too.    Michael Cudlitz(Abraham) showed up with a big bouquet for Sonequa.

But Sasha did not die in vain, as she will resurrect as a Lt. Commander in charge of the Discovery, and new Star Trek series.


Negan is still alive, but then we have something to look forward to in Season 8.


----------



## chic

I broke down and watched this finale following a walking dead marathon yesterday. I had a feeling something significant was going to happen to Sasha. All those meaningful flashbacks. 

I begin to wonder if Rick is such a great leader. He just seems to get everyone in trouble with poor decision making. Sasha saved everyone's _ _ _ _. So did the tiger.

Eugene is irredeemable IMO.


----------



## AprilT

I had known some months, from the spoilers, Sasha was going to die, but, boy, did she go out in a way I wasn't expecting, what a gal, a warrior to the end.  I too enjoyed the flashbacks with her and Abe; the writers did her justice.  It was nice to see Abraham as well.  

Sadly, Eugene was true to who I had thought he was, even worse so in this episode, stomach turning really.  But, I really shouldn't be upset, he can't help himself.   I'm sure we expected the Garbage people to be nothing more than garbage, you could just sense they were going to turn on Rick's people from the start of the episode.  And go Sheba, she did good along with the Kingdom folks and all the others who joined in to kick butt.  I was really hoping maybe, just possibly, Negan would meet his maker, though I knew it wasn't likely, but it didn't hurt to hope for a miracle.  

It was a good finale, not one where I was left feeling shocked and disappointed as so often before; this time it went out on a high note.  Looking forward to season 8.


----------



## chic

AprilT said:


> I had known some months, from the spoilers, Sasha was going to die, but, boy, did she go out in a way I wasn't expecting, what a gal, a warrior to the end.  I too enjoyed the flashbacks with her and Abe; the writers did her justice.  It was nice to see Abraham as well.
> 
> Sadly, Eugene was true to who I had thought he was, even worse so in this episode, stomach turning really.  But, I really shouldn't be upset, he can't help himself.   I'm sure we expected the Garbage people to be nothing more than garbage, you could just sense they were going to turn on Rick's people from the start of the episode.  And go Sheba, she did good along with the Kingdom folks and all the others who joined in to kick butt.  I was really hoping maybe, just possibly, Negan would meet his maker, though I knew it wasn't likely, but it didn't hurt to hope for a miracle.
> 
> It was a good finale, not one where I was left feeling shocked and disappointed as so often before; this time it went out on a high note.  Looking forward to season 8.



I liked it too April. I thought the way Sasha saved Alexandria was creative and I was not expecting that at all. It's also good to see Carol back in the fight. I missed her. A lot of the terrible things that happened might not have happened if she had been a more active character this past season.


----------



## Temperance

Sasha was a true warrior sacrificing herself for the good of the others.  Too bad she wasn't able to get a good bite out of Negan.


----------



## jujube

I was sure hoping that either Sasha or Sheba got Negan.  Rats.  I was also hoping that Eugene had a little humanity hidden away and had something up his sleeve.  Also rats.  

Having been away from home for the past four weeks, I had all the episodes that I missed recorded.  I binge-watched them yesterday just in time for the finale.  

I'm still disappointed with this season.  Hopes abound for next season.


----------



## Arachne

I am so angry with Eugene I was hoping he would redeem himself.


----------



## WhatInThe

When Sasha was asking Eugene through the door for anything she could use to cut you knew she was prepared to and would die trying-to kill Negan.

Anytime an epi or scene has a lot of things like reflection or gratitude you know someone or the character is going to die. Sometimes they amp up the bravery or smart level of a regular character, let em go out in style thing.

The trash-ee lady just shows there will always be a threat out there. They had to work too hard to make the deal to begin with. There didn't seem to be a connection, angnst or fear when they made the deal with her which means she was focusing on other plans.

I'm not a fan of the musical montage and dream scenes. That is wasted time they could be telling actual story.

LOL when Negan mentioned they had that was a tiger.


----------



## AprilT

One of my favorite scenes was Negan riding away giving the finger; he was hilarious in the finale.  I don't like the guy, but, he had me cracking up with many of his responses.  I'm very much looking forward to his demise.


----------



## chic

I'm still wondering what went wrong with the detonation of the wall Rosita wired. I saw an encore presentation of the season finale but still couldn't catch it. Making a deal with the scavengers (the garbage people) was not smart. The Hilltop should've been there like the kingdom eventually was. It's going to be hard to kill off the saviors without better organization than they've got.


----------



## tnthomas

Some TWD humor:


----------



## AprilT

Thank you for sharing those memes, I needed that, feels like war going on all around.  Oct can't get here soon enough, I so miss this show about right now, I could use the escape.


----------



## jujube

I'm not missing it as much as I used to.


----------



## WhatInThe

*Stuntman killed on set*

Stuntman killed/died after mishap on set. Fell off a balcony hitting his head. RIP

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...nia-youths-may-have-had-accomplice/478667001/


----------



## terry123

No interest either.  Have been enjoying the National Geographic channel more than anything else.


----------



## Trade

I was so disgusted when Negan killed Glen that I had decided I wasn't going to watch it any more. Glen was my favorite character. In fact I was so mad that I was fantasizing about looking up the actor that plays Negan, Jeffery Dean Morgan, and paying him a visit. I wanted to shove that barb wire wrapped baseball of of his up his butt.  

But now, I gotta admit, after watching season seven on netflix I am enjoying it more than ever and Negan has become my new favorite character. That Dude is funny!


----------



## tnthomas

Trade said:


> I was so disgusted when Negan killed Glen that I had decided I wasn't going to watch it any more. Glen was my favorite character. In fact I was so mad that I was fantasizing about looking up the actor that plays Negan, Jeffery Dean Morgan, and paying him a visit. I wanted to shove that barb wire wrapped baseball of of his up his butt.
> 
> But now, I gotta admit, after watching season seven on netflix I am enjoying it more than ever and Negan has become my new favorite character. That Dude is funny!



Yeah, me too.    But, I still want to see  Maggie smash Negan's skull as flat as a spring roll wrapper.


----------



## jujube

I can't even stand to see the _actor_ who plays Negan.  He was presenting on the Emmys and I went to do something else.  I can't stand to look at him.  

Sometimes playing a particularly vile villain ruins an actor's career because no one can see him in any other role.  Being typecast isn't an altogether bad thing, but it puts a real crimp on ever breaking out in another type of role.


----------



## Trade

jujube said:


> I can't even stand to see the _actor_ who plays Negan.  He was presenting on the Emmys and I went to do something else.  I can't stand to look at him.
> 
> Sometimes playing a particularly vile villain ruins an actor's career because no one can see him in any other role.  Being typecast isn't an altogether bad thing, but it puts a real crimp on ever breaking out in another type of role.



Was that you he's talking about?


----------



## tnthomas

Looking back to the season finale when Sasha died, it was a sad scene.   Too bad, Eugene should have taken Eugene's suicide pill

Rejoice!  Sasha lives!  Lives on, as Michael Burnham, the first officer of the USS Discovery, in the new Star Trek series_- _Star Trek: Discovery.

I don't know if she got a raise in pay, but she at least got a promotion, being the lead character.  

   Had she stayed with TWD she would have had to kill Rick and take over and...O.K., maybe that's a bit far-fetched.  :uncomfortableness:


----------



## CeeCee

I'm still on season one, trying to like it.  I left it for awhile, went on a British Binge but I may go back and give it another go.

My daughter keeps telling me to watch it....she keeps saying, "Mom, it's just not about zombies but survival, etc.".


----------



## tnthomas

I must say I really enjoyed the earlier seasons(1-5) the most.  That said, I was a latecomer, being pulled into the show by the AMC marathon leading into Season 6.  That also sparked my interest to 'binge' season 1-5 so as to absorb all the detail that really "makes" a story.  Hence, my subscription to Netflix.  

IMO, Season 7 was designed to steer the series in a new, potentially more creatively rich direction.  We'll see where that goes, in October.

Edit: spell-checker didn't recognize my mis-spelling of binge...ignorant spell-checker!


----------



## MarkinPhx

tnthomas said:


> I must say I really enjoyed the earlier seasons(1-5) the most.  That said, I was a latecomer, being pulled into the show by the AMC marathon leading into Season 6.  That also sparked my interest to 'bing' season 1-5 so as to absorb all the detail that really "makes" a story.  Hence, my subscription to Netflix.
> 
> IMO, Season 7 was designed to steer the series in a new, potentially more creatively rich direction.  We'll see where that goes, in October.



That's how I feel. At the end of every season I tell myself that I am done with the series but come this time of year I get sucked back in. I admit that I enjoyed the earlier seasons more mainly because the walking dead referred more to the zombies instead of the humans.


----------



## Camper6

I thought it was a rock band.


----------



## Trade

CeeCee said:


> My daughter keeps telling me to watch it....she keeps saying, "Mom, it's just not about zombies but survival, etc.".



I agree with her. I don't care much at all for Zombie stuff, but I like the Walking Dead. 

The only other Zombie show I liked was the 2004 remake of the movie "Dawn of the Dead". 

Mainly because it had Ving Rhames in it and he's a cool dude.


----------



## CeeCee

Trade said:


> I agree with her. I don't care much at all for Zombie stuff, but I like the Walking Dead.
> 
> The only other Zombie show I liked was the 2004 remake of the movie "Dawn of the Dead".
> 
> Mainly because it had Ving Rhames in it and he's a cool dude.




Guess I'll try again.  Was kind of into it but then got distracted with "Call the midwife" and that led to a lot of other British Shows for me.


----------



## AprilT

Trade said:


> *I agree with her. I don't care much at all for Zombie stuff*, but I like the Walking Dead.
> 
> The only other Zombie show I liked was the 2004 remake of the movie "Dawn of the Dead".
> 
> Mainly because it had Ving Rhames in it and he's a cool dude.



Ditto that, have never liked zombie fare, it was the human element of the story that drew me in, the will of the people to survive in the face of such loss, pain and what to most would seem like hopelessness.   

It has been an up and down experience where I too have often wanted to pull away from watching as the show has gotten more and more brutal, but, I still have hope for a positive outcome for some of the main characters.  I watch several shows that feature some gratuitous violence, but, I've managed to get past it for the core story which most times there is some brilliant story telling.  The moment the character Rick appeared on the screen, I just had to know, what was going to become of him.  

I will admit, I'm a total geek/nerd for this show, but, can't say I didn't almost shelve it and throw away my WD bracelets.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to Season 8.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> Ditto that, have never liked zombie fare, it was the human element of the story that drew me in, the will of the people to survive in the face of such loss, pain and what to most would seem like hopelessness.
> 
> It has been an up and down experience where I too have often wanted to pull away from watching as the show has gotten more and more brutal, but, I still have hope for a positive outcome for some of the main characters.  I watch several shows that feature some gratuitous violence, but, I've managed to get past it for the core story which most times there is some brilliant story telling.  The moment the character Rick appeared on the screen, I just had to know, what was going to become of him.
> 
> I will admit, I'm a total geek/nerd for this show, but, can't say I didn't almost shelve it and throw away my WD bracelets.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to Season 8.



No! Never!   


I shall cherish my WD coffee mug until the end...


----------



## Trade

AprilT said:


> The moment the character Rick appeared on the screen, I just had to know, what was going to become of him.



I never was a big fan of Rick. Something about him rubs me the wrong way. And now that he's hooked up with Michonne, I really don't like him. Michonne is supposed to be with me.


----------



## AprilT

Trade said:


> I never was a big fan of Rick. Something about him rubs me the wrong way. And now that he's hooked up with Michonne, I really don't like him. Michonne is supposed to be with me.



I'm not a big Rick fan either, but, I do care about the character and what's to become of him.  I wasn't happy about Richonne connection either, to me she could have done better, but, now, she's almost become a bit of a shrinking violet since hooking up with him.  Michonne isn't the same character I adored, they seemed to have weakened her quite a bit.  I even would have prefered seeing her make a one time connection with Negan rather than with Rick, but, of course proceed to katana the heck out of Negan right after.  

I am glad Rick isn't whining anymore, I just can't see him as more than the whimper from earlier seasons.  As I've said before, he will always remind me of the Charlie character from "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia".


----------



## Trade

AprilT said:


> I'm not a big Rick fan either, but, I do care about the character and what's to become of him.  I wasn't happy about Richonne connection either, to me she could have done better, but, now, she's almost become a bit of a shrinking violet since hooking up with him.  Michonne isn't the same character I adored, they seemed to have weakened her quite a bit.  I even would have prefered seeing her make a one time connection with Negan rather than with Rick, but, of course proceed to katana the heck out of Negan right after.
> 
> I am glad Rick isn't whining anymore, I just can't see him as more than the whimper from earlier seasons.  As I've said before, he will always remind me of the Charlie character from "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia".



Glenn was always my favorite. Then after that I liked the tough ladies. Carol, Michonne, Maggie, Sasha, Rosita. And then after that Darryl and Abraham.


----------



## Peridot

I'm on a British binge tonight! Watching DI Banks on DVD. Love British mysteries. Keep watching TWD, you'll end up loving it! I had no desire to watch a zombie show, but there was a season 1 marathon and I was hooked! Your daughter is right, it's not about the zombies.


----------



## tnthomas

Peridot said:


> I'm on a British binge tonight! Watching DI Banks on DVD. Love British mysteries. Keep watching TWD, you'll end up loving it! I had no desire to watch a zombie show, but there was a season 1 marathon and I was hooked! Your daughter is right, it's not about the zombies. 



Yep, the human drama is the focus of the show.  The zombies are just to give it a little "edge" to the viewing experience.


----------



## Temperance

Anyone watch the premiere of season 8 last night?


----------



## AprilT

Temperance said:


> Anyone watch the premiere of season 8 last night?



Seriously?  You have to ask.layful:  Of course I did.  :lol:  

But honestly, I had just got back Sunday evening around 6:30 pm from a weekend beach camping trip and I'm still exhausted, so I haven't been up to discussing the show or much else even now I'm getting ready to go back to be to recuperate from that trip.  I could barely keep my eyes open for all of Talking Dead that followed the premier.  So, I'll have to catch up on the conversations with ya all another time, as my body is broken and my brain is mush.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Temperance said:


> Anyone watch the premiere of season 8 last night?



I watched it also but I was distracted by a phone call so I think I missed a couple of key things so I'm going to watch it again later today and will check back here to see what people thought.


----------



## hearlady

Yes! Love WD. After the Terminus season I vowed not too watch but glad I stayed. Last season was great. I watch on Netflix but always watch the premier of the new season.
People say how can you watch that? The walkers become secondary after you get caught up in the story. I still cover my eyes a lot.


----------



## IrisSenior

My hubby and I both watch. Yes, killing the zombies can be repetitive but I like the actors (reason I watch the show). We also watched the Strain - really good.


----------



## Nathan

Hmmm, kind of an old thread....does anyone still follow the Walking Dead series, or Fear the Walking Dead?


----------



## MarkinPhx

No. I just kind of gave up on it. I am not even sure if I went back to watch it after I made that comment five years ago ! Is it worth me going back @Nathan ? I enjoyed the first four seasons and was kind of eh on the next couple of seasons.


----------



## chic

Nathan said:


> Hmmm, kind of an old thread....does anyone still follow the Walking Dead series, or Fear the Walking Dead?


When Andrew Lincoln and many of the other cast members left, so did I but I did enjoy the show. It got awfully violent when they introduced Negan and lost something from my perspective. It became a show of violence for violence's sake if you know what I mean.


----------



## Murrmurr

Nathan said:


> Hmmm, kind of an old thread....does anyone still follow the Walking Dead series, or Fear the Walking Dead?


I watched it for 10 seasons. The final episode of season 10 ended at a place where I'm going to leave it.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Once in awhile I will watch the pilot episode if I can't find anything else to watch. One of the best first episodes to any show in my opinion.


----------



## chic

MarkinPhx said:


> Once in awhile I will watch the pilot episode if I can't find anything else to watch. One of the best first episodes to any show in my opinion.


The early episodes were the best. IMO.


----------



## Nathan

Yeah, it was disappointing, they killed off Rick but Negan lived on...no justice for Glenn and Abraham. 

There's talk of a Negan + Maggie spinoff, also a Rick + Michonne spinner as well... forbes.com


----------



## Blessed

Strange thing, my husband passed at the end of 2010.  Two shows my son and I watched together, I think they were both on Sunday night.  The Walking Dead and Teen Wolf. I think we both needed something to help us get through that really hard time together and both of those shows bonded us.  The other show I watched that helped me escape was Doc Martin.


----------



## DebraMae

I enjoyed it up until the season they killed off both Abraham and Glen.  Kind of lost interest after that.


----------



## Packerjohn

Gee!  I don't have to watch TV to see "The Walking Dead."  There are 97 of them in my building and sometimes I see them through my front window.  Totally Ghastly!


----------



## Paladin1950

I hate zombie movies and/or TV shows. There was a time that a zombie was simply a dead person brought back to life by a mad crazy scientist who wanted to use it for a slave. But in 1966, George Romero turned them into flesh eating cannibals. I can't understand how anyone can watch that disgusting crap. 

The only Zombies I ever liked were the ones who sang, _Time of the Season, She's Not There, _& _Tell Her No._


----------



## dseag2

We stopped watching Fear The Walking Dead several seasons ago, but we will watch the final season of The Walking Dead when it starts in early October.  Who doesn't love Daryl, Carol and Maggie?  

We are currently watching Tales of the Walking Dead, which just started.  The first episode was weird but pretty entertaining.  It starred Terry Crews and Olivia Munn.  It reminded me of something out of American Horror Story.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Blessed said:


> Strange thing, my husband passed at the end of 2010.  Two shows my son and I watched together, I think they were both on Sunday night.  The Walking Dead and Teen Wolf. I think we both needed something to help us get through that really hard time together and both of those shows bonded us.  The other show I watched that helped me escape was Doc Martin.


I watched 5 minutes of Walking Dead and decided it wasn't for me. Yet most of the people I knew were raving about it. Not even Jeffrey Dean Morgan (gorgeous, love him) could lure me into watching after he joined the cast. I *loved* the first and second seasons of Teen Wolf. Got away from it after the third season but once it started streaming I watched the last season of it. Did you know that Tyler Posey (Scott) played Jennifer Lopez's son in Maid In Manhattan? He was so cute back then and obviously talented at a young age.


----------



## Blessed

OneEyedDiva said:


> I watched 5 minutes of Walking Dead and decided it wasn't for me. Yet most of the people I knew were raving about it. Not even Jeffrey Dean Morgan (gorgeous, love him) could lure me into watching after he joined the cast. I *loved* the first and second seasons of Teen Wolf. Got away from it after the third season but once it started streaming I watched the last season of it. Did you know that Tyler Posey (Scott) played Jennifer Lopez's son in Maid In Manhattan? He was so cute back then and obviously talented at a young age.


No I did not realize it was him, I will have to go back and watch it again.


----------



## MarkinPhx

@Nathan It is funny because a couple of days you revived this thread I went to Pluto just to find a show to put on in the background and discovered that AMC now has a channel on Pluto and the third season of Walking Dead was the featured program. I watched a few episodes and did enjoy watching them again but I forgot how much Rick's wife (the character, not the actor) annoyed me. Still, I enjoyed the first set of characters who started the show over the other group of characters that formed later on.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Blessed said:


> No I did not realize it was him, I will have to go back and watch it again.


I think I saw that movie 3 times.


----------

